#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-21
<kingi89> onko kukaan muu mahtanu huomata nattyn firefoxissa sellasta ominaisuutta että se jättää lukkotiedostonsa poistamatta sulkeutuessaan ja siten ei suostu käynnistymään uudelleen?
<robotti^> kingi89: en oo huomannut
<tale> kingi89: Noin käy jos firefox ei sulkeudu kaikkien taiteen sääntöjen mukaan. Sehän poistaa noi lukkotiedostot jos pääsee sulkeutumaan ongelmitta loppuun asti.
<IhqTzup> ubuntuun asensin amarokin niin ei pikanäppäimet/näppäinkomennot toimi :(
<Sysi> laita käyttöön asetuksista
<Sysi> JuKilla piti tehä käsin ihan KDE:lläki
<IhqTzup> ne on oletuksena käytössä
<Sysi> ne silti toimi vasta ku laitoin käsin
<Sysi> tietty on mahollista että joku daemoni puuttuis mutta ei pitäis kyllä
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla on kans ongelma :D
<tuhoojabotti> Audacious tosin
<tuhoojabotti> siinä on plugarilla medianäppäimet
<tuhoojabotti> toimaa jos laitat
<tuhoojabotti> mutta sit kun käynnistää uusiks ni ei toimaa enää.
<Sysi> hmm, kuinkahan ylläpidetty se on
<skfin> Kuis saa irssissä bindattua vaikkapa /3 -> /window 3 ilman että täytyy jokainen numero erikseen bindata
<tuhoojabotti> skfin: scriptillä generoit sen.
<skfin> Kait sen muutenkin saa?
<tuhoojabotti> enpä usko
<skfin> Hmhmmhmhmhmhm
<tuhoojabotti> skfin: Mulla saattaa löytyä se
<tuhoojabotti> multa
<skfin> Ookoo
<tuhoojabotti> skfin: Ei nuil ollukkaa ku semmonen mil saa pikanäppäimet sataan asti :D
<tuhoojabotti> http://niklas.laxstrom.name/page/fin/irssi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hWY73K -> Nike - No whine!
<skfin> Kas, kyl mä nikerabbitin pikanäppäinjutun tiedän, en tykänny :/
<tuhoojabotti> mjoo
<tuhoojabotti> mut oon kyl nähny semmosenkin skriptin
<Sysi> skfin: ehotit ite joskus jotai /alias $0 window $0 ?
<skfin> Aijaa?
<skfin> Se oli vaan arvelua.
<skfin> Voisi testata silti.
<Sysi> tai joku ehotti..
<skfin> En ole kyl tota ehdottanu.
<skfin> Sysi: Ei toimi
<Noxidious> mikähän avuksi kun usbitikun unmounttaus ei onnistu ko väittää että olis busy vaikkei sen mitään pitäisi tehdä (tiiä mitä sitten on jääny pyörimään)
<Noxidious> vai vetäisenkö vaan irti, voikos tuossa mitään ihmeempiä tapahtua?
<skfin> Voi tapahtua kauheita.
<Noxidious> uu
<bioterror> fukushiman viimeinen toimiva reaktori räjähtää jos vedät sen
<Noxidious> arvasinkin!
<skfin> Noxidious: lsof | grep "/media/tikunnimi/"
<skfin> Näkee mikä ohjelma sitä käyttää
<Noxidious> kiitokset, kokeillaans
<skfin> Tai siis se paikka mihin on mountattu
<Noxidious> juu, näyttäis siltä ettei tykänny kun deletoin sen trashikansiot =( onko tämä paha
<Noxidious> easypeasyä kun käytän, eikä tässä ilmeisesti ole mitään "empty the trash"-nippeliä
<Sysi> eikö se oo wanha?
<Sysi> vai onko tullu jopa uus versio 08 jälkeen
<skfin> Käytä tapakaikki-nappulaa.
<Noxidious> jaah, enpäs tiiä mutta mikäs tässä kun toimii :)
<Sysi> siinä pitäis kyllä ihan normaali sama filumanageri ku ubuntussa
<Noxidious> alistuin sitten buuttaukseen, joka arvatenkin auttoi tuohon tikkuasiaan
<Sysi> klikkaa oikealla roskakorin päällä
<Noxidious> mutta opinpahan lisää terminaalin käytöstä, kiitokset
<skfin> Sysi: April 26, 2010 viimesin julkasu
<Sysi> joo vilkasin jo
<Noxidious> nautilus tässä on, mutta tuo ikkunoiden ulkoasu on erilainen, eikä varsinaisia "roskakori"-kuvakkeita löydy
<Noxidious> ilmeisesti on muillakin ollut vastaavanlaista ongelmaa ja rm -rf:llä poisteltu
<Noxidious> tai siis rm
<Noxidious> muttaniin
<Sysi> siksi oikea ubuntu..
<Noxidious> tuntuu että oikea ubuntu on hieman raskaan oloinen tälle, ja etenkin tuolle pikkuläppärille, jolle sen alunperin hankin
<Sysi> onko easypeasyssä isoki ero?
<Sysi> xubuntu on hitusen säpäkämpi
<Noxidious> tuntuu ainakin nopsemmalta
<Sysi> miten testattuna
<Sysi> eihän sillä niin kauan oo väliä ku toimii
<skfin> Mä oon huomannu itelläni sellasen pahan tavan että käytän melkein koko ajan rm -rf vaikka perus rm tai rm -r riittäisi'
<Noxidious> heh, ihan vaan aistimuksilla
<Noxidious> ubuntu netbook editionia kokeilin myös hieman pikkuläppärille, mutta easypeasyyn verrattuna GUI (tai miksikäs näitä kutsutaan) oli ärsyttävä ja tönkömpi
<Sysi> 10.10:n unity on vielä vähän kesken
<Noxidious> jahaa, toivottavasti paranee
<skfin> Sysi: "vähän"? Aika pahasti
<skfin> Se qt-unity on kiva.
<skfin> Tainno ei sekään kovin kiva ole
<tekonivelo> tuleeko kellekään mieleen mikä olisi paras tapa automaattisesti laskea jonkun prosessin prioriteettiä
<tekonivelo> haluaisin ton gwibber-servicen niceksi
<tekonivelo> se kyykyttää konetta ikävästi
 * tekonivelo guuglailee
<Sysi> komento tais olla ihan nice
<Sysi> se toimii niin että isompi arvo -> pienempi prioriteetti
<tekonivelo> joo nice ja renice... unix-työkaluja since jotain 1980 :)
<tekonivelo> mut ku toi gwibber-service spawnaa aika-ajoin uudelleen
 * tekonivelo tonkii init-rutiineja
<Sysi> eri pidillä?
<tekonivelo> joo
<Sysi> hmm, luulis että ainaki pienellä kikkailulla sais prosessin nimen perusteella
<Sysi> jos ei muuten niin sen perusteella kaivaa pidin
<tekonivelo> joo tokkiinsa
<Sysi> crontabiin scripti
<tekonivelo> pitää vähän tutustu tähän Gnome-maailmaan tarkemmin, että kuka noita prosesseja tuottaa
<tekonivelo>           qp
<tekonivelo> kaikki käyttäjän prosessit on gnome-sessionin lapsia, eli sieltä kaivelemaan :)
<tale> Prosesssilistauksesta näkee mikä prosessi sen qwibberin käynnistää. Jos se on gwibberin emoprosessi joka spawnailee lapsiprosesseja, voi sen emoprosessin prioriteettia laskea. Sitten se ei voi niitä lapsiakaan spawnata isommalla prioriteetilla.
<tekonivelo> gwibber-servicen emo on gnome-session, ei viittis sitä nicettää
<tekonivelo> defeats the purpose
<tale> tekonivelo: No joo, sitä ei sitten kannata pidellä.
<tekonivelo> oliskohan gnomessa joku sisäänrakennettu tapa ohjata gnome-sessionia myöntämään niceä noille lapsosilleen
<tekonivelo> niinku lastentarhassa
<tale> Minä olen tavannut lopettaa sovelluksen käytön, jos se syö koneen tehot johonkin turhanaikaiseen.
<tale> Onko mahdollisesti tunnettu bugi siiinä qwibberissä tuo kyykyttäminen?
<tekonivelo> tale: ei oo tullu uusia versioita gwibberistä vähään aikaan (mulla on Ubuntu 10.10)
<Sysi> tekonivelo: suoraan gnome-sessionin vekara?
<tekonivelo> joskus oli enemmänkin juttua kyykytyksestä mutta se parani kun vaihdettiin muistaakseni couchd:stä sqlliteen vai miten se olikaan
<tekonivelo> Sysi: joo
<tekonivelo> kattelen just gconf-editorista olisko se hyvä paikka laittaa renicetystä päälle
<tekonivelo> luulis että gnomessa olis joku yleinen tapa tälle
<tekonivelo> täällä on muita asetuksia, "interval", "autostart" jne niin vois kuvitella että olis joku yleinen renice -asetus kans
<tekonivelo> selvittelen
<tekonivelo> pitäis kyl tuntee tää Gnome asetusmaailma paremmin
<tekonivelo> meikä on sitä ikäpolvea että hommat tehtiin tyyliin $VISUAL ~/.profile
<Lassematias> Moi
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-22
<J_Eee> käyttääkö Pardusta joku? Vaikuttaa ihan erinomaiselta...
<Drunkpolly> Asensin black prophecy koneelleni mutta se ei käynnisty. Eikä se käynnisty. Voisiko joku auttaa?
<Mika__> Ymmärsinkö oikein, että linuxilla voi osioida  1 primary osiolle yhden extended osion jonka sisällä on 64 loogista osiosta?
<Mika__> eli periaatteessa 4 x 64 = eri linux partitiota?
<Echramath> Hmmm eikö primary ja extended ole rinnasteisia?
<Mika__> mutta kuinka monta loogista osiota sitten voi olla levyllä?
<Sysi> riippuu osiotaulusta
<Mika__> teoreettinen maksimi :)
<Sysi> msod-osiotaululla voi olla neljä primary tai extended-osiota
<Sysi> *msdos
<Mika__> kun kerta windowsilla ei voi asentaa os:ää logical partitioneille :D
<Sysi> jokasella extended-osiolla voi olla neljä loogista osiota
<Sysi> jos en muista ihan väärin nimityksiä ja määriä
<Mika__> hmm
<Mika__> jaa luin joltain linux foorumilta että siellä taisteltiin siitä että onko se luku 59 vai 64
<Mika__> siis loogisten osioiden max koko
<czr> kernelin sorsakoodia voi lukea jos oikea luku kiinnostaa
<czr> se on kuitenkin tarpeeksi iso ettei silla pitaisi olla merkitysta
<czr> jos osoiota on useampi, niin kannattaa harkita LVM:n kayttoa muutenkin, niin ei tarvi murehtia noista legacy-jutuista niin paljoa
<mjr> jooh, lvm on ihan ystävä jos haluaa pilkkoa
<ath> Voi myös laittaa GPT:n, jolloin saa hyvin monta partitiota. :)
<Sysi> osaako bios-koneet bootata jos on gpt?
<ath> Ei voi tietää. En ole seurannut mitä ne nykyään on.
<ath> Joskus luvattiin, että 2011 pakettikoneet olis EFI:ä...
<Drunkpolly> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21946
<Drunkpolly> Kaipaan suomennusta
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/lmEOR9 -> WineHQ  - Black Prophecy Closed Beta
<czr> Sysi, tarkista jos sulla on EFI-tuki biosissa ensin. jos on vanha bios niin ei osaa. jos on uudempi niin ehka.
<czr> joissakin pitaa erikseen saataa vipu biosista EFI-tukea varten
<Drunkpolly> Mulla on pysäytettyjä paketteja joiden takia en voi päivittää 10.10 Mitä kannattaa tehdä?
<Drunkpolly> Koneessani on jokin vikana. olisko apuja
<bioterror> Drunkpolly, no mikäs on vikana
<bioterror> ei voi auttaa, jos ei kerro miten pitää auttaa
<Drunkpolly> pelit ei toimi
<hifi> hyvä muistisääntö on ettei linux ole windows
<bioterror> annas ku arvaan, winen kanssa?
<Drunkpolly> ei muutkaan peli toimi
<bioterror> esimerkiksi mikä peli
<Sysi> miten oot asentanu ne?
<Drunkpolly> glodulation 2
<Drunkpolly> sovellusvalikoimasta
<hifi> mikä näytönohjain
<Drunkpolly> Black prophecy ei myöskään toimi
<Drunkpolly> en tiedä mikä näytön ohjain.
<bioterror> lspci -komento kertoo
<Drunkpolly> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY
<hifi> joo no, tolla en odottais ihmeitä
<hifi> olisko Radeon 7000 kyseessä
<bioterror> onko toi joku Radeon 7000 tms?
<bioterror> joo
<bioterror> ei oo uusint hottia
<hifi> tolla ei oikeastaan odottais kyllä yhtään mitään
<Drunkpolly> Heitänkö seinään koko koneen
<hifi> se voi olla hyvä lähtökohta jos pelata haluat
<hifi> joku vanha läppärikö kyseessä?
<Drunkpolly> ei
<bioterror> ei taida 6 vuotta riittää kortille ikää?
<Drunkpolly> se taitaa riittää
<hifi> jokus 2001 julkastu toi kortti
<hifi> ~10 vuotta vanhaa rautaa
<bioterror> mulla on HD4350 tms. ja en siltäkää odota ihmeitä :-)
<Drunkpolly> Mistä löydän koneen osia kätevästi
<hifi> verkkokauppa.com
<Drunkpolly> lol
<hifi> tosin jos sulla noin vanha kone on niin osta uus
<Drunkpolly> itse koottuna
<hifi> no, verkkokauppa
<bioterror> jimm's
<bioterror> verkkokupal on kyl varmaan halvemmat komponentit, jotkut voi olla Jimm'sillä halvempia
<bioterror> aika 50/60
<hifi> nettori.orgista ostin joskus omat kamppeet
<hifi> oli sillon halvempi mitä vk.com ja jimm's
<Drunkpolly> Mikä merkki on paras
<Jokinen> amd
<bioterror> kai jollain Phenom II X6:lla pärjää seuraavat 10 vuotta
<kakeman> ubuntuheebot hoi
<kakeman> nyt pitää tehä sellanen kikka
<bioterror> kikka kolmonen
<kakeman> että avata ecrypted-private toiselta osiolta
<bioterror> se onki hauska kikka
<bioterror> ohjeita on monia, toivottavasti onnistut
<kakeman> onko monimutkainen kikka
<bioterror> mä en onnistunut mun risan levyimagen kanssa :(
<bioterror> hei hei kaikki raw-kuvat
<bioterror> hei hei mp3-kokoelma ;)
<kakeman> heihei
<kakeman> onko se niin herkkä järjestelmä?
<bioterror> ehkä evotin, ehkä en
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory tuolta löytyy jotain ohjeentynkää
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LM7clQ -> EncryptedPrivateDirectory - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<kakeman> sudo mount -t ecryptfs sdtm ldm
<bioterror> godspeed ;)
<bioterror> kakeman, mties menee?
<kakeman> bioterror: tuli komento töihin äsken nii en kerenny
<kakeman> katotaas
<bioterror> mä en oo päässyt töistä pois, oon tunnin vaan istunut ja irkannut, en oo jaksanut lähteä yksinkertaisesti kotii
<bioterror> opettanut jotain lapsosta tekemään .desktop -tiedostoa
<hatiac> Saako muut tuota Spotifya ladattua? Itselläni valittaa reposta.
<kakeman> ai linuxi?
<hatiac> Niin
<hatiac> Juu ei enää mitään. Lähtikin toimimaan.
<hatiac> Tyhmänä yritin Synapticista laittaa sitä repoa sinne.
<hatiac> Enkä tajunnut sen luovan sen toisenkin rivin sinne.
<kakeman> mitä tää passphrase on
<kakeman> sitä se ubuntua asennellessa pyysi vaihtamaan mutten vaihtanut
<kakeman> onko tää passu? vai kenties Private.sig:n sisältö?
<kakeman> voiko tuon tiedostojärjestelmän tuhota?
<kakeman> mounttaamalla väärin
<tale> kakeman: Jos mounttaat tiedostojärjestelmän ja kirjoitat sinne jotain, voi se mennä sekaisin.
<Drunkpolly> Globulation 2 ei toimi
<kakeman> oiskohan mitään ohjelmaa joka haistelee noi kaikki passphraset ja jutut jostaki
<kakeman> sit vaa pistetään passu pöytään
<kakeman> saako tun ecryptfs:n kokonaan pois jos buuttaan vanhan ubuntun
<kakeman> silleen että se purkaa ne kaikki homen alle
<kakeman> ois kätevin
<kakeman> onko kukaan onnistunut tuossa operaatiossa?
<kakeman> mikä toi passphrase siis on
<bioterror> kakeman, sanoppa se
<kakeman> eikö nämä kaikki parametrit ole jossakin tuolla järjestelmässä tallennettuna
<kakeman> kai se täytyy manuaalisesti tehdä se kopiointi
<Harriv> mistä kannattaisi alkaa vikaa hakemaan kun bootissa ruutuun ilmestyy vain taustakuva eikä ollenkaan sisäänkirjautumisruutuja?
<tuhoojabotti> se siis boottaa mutta ei kysy tunnuksia vaan näyttää taustakuvan?
<Harriv> jep
<Harriv> tai mikä tuo ubuntun kirjavan purppura ruutu nyt onkaan :)
<tuhoojabotti> Kokeile painaa jotain Ctrl+AltF12
<tuhoojabotti> näkysi jotain siel konsolis :D
<Harriv> joo, kyllä ctrl-alt-f1:llä pääsee konsoliin (ja irkkiin, kuten näkyy :)
<tuhoojabotti> joo
<tuhoojabotti> eli graafinen toteutus bugaa näemmä
<Harriv> ctrl-alt-f12 tuo mustan ruudun tekstimoodissa, kursori vilkkuu ylävasemmassa nurkassa
<tuhoojabotti> joo
<tuhoojabotti> tais tappaa x:n
<tuhoojabotti> en muista näit :D
<Harriv> ctrl-alt-backspace tais olla x:n uudelleen käynnistys, kunnes se jossain vaiheessa disabloitiin
<tuhoojabotti> Sen saa asetuksist takas.
<Sysi> altgr prinscreen K on uus
<Iltsu> moro mikä yhdistelmä
<Sysi> mutta 'sudo service gdm restart' konsolista toimii yhtälailla
<Iltsu> pygee paikaa kyl yhel kävel
<Harriv> ei restartti juurikaan auttanut
<tuhoojabotti> juurikaan?
<tuhoojabotti> mutta vähän?
<Harriv> joo, hyppäs seiskasta kasiin tuo graafinen terminaali
<tuhoojabotti> En tajunnu.
<Sysi> taustakuyva säilyy?
<Harriv> ctrl-alt-f8 vie nyt tuohon "taustakuvaan", aiemmin heti bootin jälkeen oli f7
<tuhoojabotti> ahaa
<Sysi> tapahtuuko mitää jos klikkaat hiiren oikeella?
<Harriv> ei mitään havaittavaa
<Sysi> vasta asennettu/ennen toiminu?
<Harriv> joo, on toiminut, 10.4.1 lts
<Harriv> ollut vaan pari viikkoa kone paketissa muuton takia
<tuhoojabotti> huh
<tuhoojabotti> mikäs tuommonen versio on?
<tuhoojabotti> 10.04?
<Harriv> 10.04.2 LTS sori :)
<Sysi> kokeilitko rebootata?
<Harriv> jep
<Sysi> sudo apt-get --purge reinstall gdm
<Sysi> olettaen että kone piuhanetissä
<Sysi> hmm, aika pakosta jos irkkaat sillä
<Harriv> hyvin oletettu
<hatiac> Saakohan tuota Unityn sivupalkkia toimimaan niin, että se ei väistäisi ohjelmia, vaan ohjelmat suurenisivat vain sen reunaan asti?
<Harriv> ei vaikutusta
<Harriv> kokeillaanpa vielä boottia
<Harriv> ..ei muutosta
<Harriv> jaaha, selvisi. sarjassamme "ei pitäisi päästää muita tekemään kytkentöjä" :)
<Iltsu> mitäs
<Iltsu> piuha vääräs näytönohjaimen reijäs?
<Iltsu> :d
<Hamatti> sellasta sattuu ku heiluu letkun kanssa miten sattuu ;)
<Sysi> et sentää rikkonu mitää
<Harriv> kaikki oli oikeissa rei'issä
<Harriv> oli vaan näytöstä sekä analoginen että digitaalinen piuha kiinni
<Harriv> => näyttö näytti oletuksena sitä signaalia jonka ubuntu oli arponut kakkosnäytöksi
<Sysi> oispa dvi-näyttö..
<Harriv> en kyllä erota ainakaan paljaalla silmällä analogista ja digitaalista signaalia..
<Sysi> kaveri väitti että näyttäis erilaiselta näyttö jos on analogisella kuva, ku pitkään kattoo tasaväristä
<Sysi> toi tosin implikoi sen että ei ois näin kauhean huono näyttö
<Harriv> voi riippua näytönohjaimen ja piuhan laadustakin
<kakeman> asensin kubuntun
<kakeman> se oli todellakin positiivinen kokemus http://koti.kapsi.fi/~kakeman/kubuntu.3gp
<kakeman> parempi kuin muistelin
<kakeman> r.i.p. kde
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-23
<kakeman> kde oikeasti rikottiin nelosen myötä. mot.
<J_Eee> huomenta
<J_Eee> jokohan sitä uskaltaa asentaa 11.04.
<J_Eee> toimiiko nvidian ajurit jo?
<Wolde> tiedäppä häntä :S
<J_Eee> testaamallahan tuo selviää..
<tabasko> kakeman: onko sun näytönohjain varmasti kunnossa? :D
<tabasko> kde 4.6 on pretty nice
<tabasko> tosin ei sekään kovin vakaa ole
<Tm_T> tabasko: kui ei vakaa ole?
<tabasko> sen saa kaatumaan esim vekslaamalla vähän plasmapöydän kanssa, esim pienentämällä paneelin liian pieneksi tms
<anger> Kylhän tossa kde4:ssa hiottavaa olisi aika paljonkin
<Tm_T> tabasko: en ole vastaavaan törmännyt, onko tästä tehty bugiraportti?
<tabasko> tai ainakin archin käytössä oleva versio heittää välillä nurin
<tabasko> Tm_T, en ole laiskuuttani tehnyt :$
<Tm_T> ...ja archin versioiden ongelmat eivät päde tällä kanavalla ellei ole toistettu Ubuntussa, sanoisin
<tabasko> kieletämättä :)
<tabasko> mikäs versio 10.10:issä tulee?
<anger> 4.5, jos kde:stä oli kyse
<anger> 11.04:ssä on 4.6
<Tm_T> 4.6 saatavilla myös Maverickiin
<anger> ja ppa:sta saa 4.6:n myös 10.10:n
<Tm_T> näin
<anger> ite en kyllä pahemmin noita ppa-lähteitä suosittele :)
<Tm_T> Kubuntun PPA:t on aika luotettavia
<Tm_T> niitä voi jopa suositella, toki se perinteinen disclaimer että ubuntu-takuuta niissä ei ole
<anger> no kyllä mä sanoisin, että jos varsinaisissa kde-paketoinneissakin on joskus toivomisen varaa, niin kyllä noiden ppa-pakettien kanssa tulee vieläkin enemmän ongelmia
<anger> varsinkin toi 3->4 siirtymävaihe oli aika karsea
<Tm_T> anger: Kubuntun PPA on yhtä kuin Ubuntun normipakettilähteet
<Tm_T> anger: ...ja sitä vaihetta on turha sotkea tähän keskusteluun
<Tm_T> yhtä kuin ainakin siinä mielessä että samat henkilöt samalla vakavuudella tekemässä
<Tm_T> samat paketitkin käytännössä
<anger> Tm_T: No asentakoon ken lystää, minä en 4.6:sta käytä ennen kuin on varsinaisessa vakaassa distrossa
<anger> Enkä voi suositella muillekaan
<Sysi> päivittyykö koko Qt tuossa päivityksessä?
<rescept> oisko ehottaa työkalua jolla sais pdf tiedoston laatua heikentää tms jotta tiedoston koko pienenisi
<kirvesAxe> osaisko joku kertoa, millaisella komennolla saisin siirrettyä *kaiken* kaman tietyltä osiolta sambajaetulle levylle?
<Sysi> mv /mounttikansio/*
<Sysi> ja perään kohde tosiaan
<bioterror> ja laita vaikka -v -vipu, niin näät missä menee. ilmeisesti enemmänki siirtymässä
<kirvesAxe> ööh, se sambajaettu levy ei muistaakseni suostu toimimaan osotteen kautta, vaatii smbclientin väliin (tai sit vaan evotan)
<kirvesAxe> bioterror, hyvä arvaus, päivityksessä levinneen käyttiksen osiot tyhjiksi ja uus asennus tiedossa...
<Sysi> eikö sambajaotki mountata?
<kirvesAxe> yritin sitä muttei onnistunut/en löytänyt toimivaa kikkaa/yms, ainoastaan smbclient on toistaiseks päässyt käsiksi sambalevyyn
<bioterror> eiks sitä ole joku smbfs tms.
<Sysi> mää en osaa wintoosan verkkojakoja etes wintoosalla :/ (elkää puhuko mitää mahsollisuuksista)
<bioterror> Sysi, eihän se ole kuin että \\palvein\jako\  ja sitten sanoo että mappaa asemaksi ;)
<hifi> rescept: riippuen miten pdf on luotu, sen pitäisi pääsääntöisesti olla lähinnä vain tekstiä
<hifi> joten ei sitä laatua juuri voi heikentää
<rescept> jos pdf sisältää kuvia niin ilmeisesti nämä kuvat nostaa sitä kokoa
<hifi> juu, ne tallennetaan häviöttömänä, kai
<hifi> en kyllä ole varma
<anger> zippaus ei ilmeisesti ole mahdollinen keino? :)
<kirvesAxe> anger, olin just sanomas samaa :D
<rescept> ei. löysin winukalle jonku pakkausohjelman
<Hamatti> saiskohan jollain pdf-printterillä määriteltyä laatuasetuksia silleen että pienenis, vois kuvitella ainaki
<kirvesAxe> bioterror, ööh, millä sen sais siis mountattua?
<Sysi> ("joku softa" kuulostaa aina niin hyältä etenki windowsilla)
<kirvesAxe> failzip
<anger> rescept: tutustuppa komentoon pdfopt
<anger> pdf optimizer, ei sen tarkempaa tietoa mitä tekee
<bioterror> !smbmount
<bioterror> ei löydy :(
<bioterror> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Smbmount
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TKJgGG -> Smbmount - LQWiki
<Sysi> !info smbfs
<lubotu3> smbfs (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities - compatibility package. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.5-2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Sysi> !info smbmount
<lubotu3> Package smbmount does not exist in maverick
<kirvesAxe> vanhempi versio on, ja jos tuo ei oo asennettu jo niin sit se ei auta...
<anger> windows kyllä tuntuu nykyään aika monessa matkivan linuxia, myös tossa ohjelmien nimenvaihdossa
<kirvesAxe> sanamuoto oli "päivityksessä levinnyt", minkään paketin asennus tahi poisto ei ole mahdollista
<anger> linuxilla tosin taitaa perustua enemmän siihen, että joku os-yhteisö leviää ja toinen perustetaan tilalle
<anger> windowsissa vaan brändätään uudelleen tyyliin smb -> cifs
<anger> tai ocs -> lync
<bioterror> hyvä termi tuo internet filesystem ;)
<tabasko> eihän kukaan ole sattumoisin yrittänyt mountata linuxiin 4TB kokoista ntfs osiota? :)
<tabasko> 32 bittinen linukka
<bioterror> ei meillä ilmaisen käyttiksen omistajilla noin isoja levyjä ole ;)
<sinppa_> a/away
<sinppa_> whoops
<tabasko> bioterror: mutta tätä ilmaista käyttistä käytetään aika laajasti yrityspuolellakin :)
<bioterror> tabasko, eipä löytynyt hirveästi infoa ntfs-3g:n faqista
<tabasko> bioterror, tiedän :(
<tabasko> kokeiltiin myös paragonin ilmaista ntfs ajuria, mutta foobar ton 4 terasen kanssa
<nnippe> Tere, mitä tehdä kun Software-centteristä latasin jotain ja lataus jäi kesken. Nyt kun yritän ladata uudestaan niin valittaa, että aiempi asennus jäänyt keskeneräiseksi ja kehottaa korjaamaan ongelman mutta kuinka?
<nano> avaa komentorivi ja koita sillä asentaa
<nano> niin kertoo varmaan mistä kiikastaa ja miten korjata
<nano> mikä ohjelma se oli?
<nnippe> Yritän. Eilen vasta rupesin käyttämään linuxia niin on vähän harjoittelemista
<nano> mikä sen ohjelman nimi oli mitä yritit asentaa?
<nnippe> Abuse-peli
<nano> avaa komentorivi (Sovellukset -> Pääte)
<nano> on varmaan jonkun alavalikon alla vielä
<nnippe> juu?
<nano> onko nyt pääte auki?
<nano> siihen kirjotat:
<nano> sudo apt-get install abuse
<nano> kysyy salasanaa, anna se
<nnippe> joo nyt sain sen
<nnippe> kiits
<nnippe> mutta itse ongelma ei vielä ratkennu
<nnippe> en pysty latamaan sieltä mitään mutta kai sen voi tehdä ton komentorivin kautta helpommin?
<nano> juu..
<Drunkpolly> Voinko luoda oman netti sivuston maksutta?
<nano> voit
<Drunkpolly> kuinka?
<nano> sivutilaa vaan jostakin
<Drunkpolly> ON
<nano> no sitten vain uploadaat sinne sivusi
<Drunkpolly> Mistä opas?
<nano> siis onko sulla ne html sivut jo tehty?
<nano> että pitäis vaan nettiin saada?
<Drunkpolly> Ei viellä
<Drunkpolly> työstän
<czr_> Drunkpolly, mista oot sivutilan ottanu?
<nano> mistä sulla on sivutilaa?
<Drunkpolly> Tyhjä kovalevy.
<czr_> sivutila = palvelin netissa mihin sulla on tiedostonsiirto-oikeudet
<nano> jaa meinaat omaa serveriä pitää?
<Drunkpolly> joo siin on 200g
<nano> kannattaa miettiä jos kuitenkin hommaisit ilmaista sivutilaa jostakin
<Drunkpolly> liian vähän tilaa
<nano> http://www.free-webhosts.com/search-webhosts.php?ADV=00100000001000000000000000000000000010000000
<nano> tuossa joitakin
<Sysi> perus html-sivu on pari megaa enintään (toivottavasti)
<nano> niin
<Iltsu> joo nää on vähä näitä hommia et jos lähtee tekemää tutustumat ni ei voi oikee onnistuu
<Viitapiru> 200gt on jo paljon nettisivuille :)
<Viitapiru> Ei tainnu kiinnostaa
<nano> toivottavasti ei pelästynyt ja lopettanut hyvää harrastusta.. :D
<Viitapiru> :D
<Viitapiru> alottelijalle varmaa 100x helpompaa kyl käyttää muuta palvelinta kun alkaa pystyttelee omaa :p
<Viitapiru> jos ihan pystymetsästä niin sanotusti lähtee
<Drunkpolly> Ei
<SipuliSopuli> ..sit pitää ottaa huomioon kotinetin epävakaus jne
<Viitapiru> Drunkpolly, jos haluat omalle koneelle pistää http palvelimen pystyyn niin http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_%28palvelinohjelma%29
<Sysi> ubuntu suomen wikissä on varmaan selkeämpiä ohjeita
<nano> ja jos modeemissa NAT, niin pitää vielä tehdä porttiohjaus
<Iltsu> lighttpd olis ehkä ekal kerral helpompi ku apace
<Iltsu> itte käytän sitä jos o tarvet
<nano> Drunkpolly: rekisteröidy vaikka tänne http://byethost.com/free-hosting/news
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TCwSvy -> Signup for free hosting
<Viitapiru> vähän riippuu tosiaan miten paljon on asioista perillä ennestään.
<torde> jos dbus sekoaa ja vie 100% prossutehoja, niin mikä vois olla vika?
<czr_> bugi dbusissa
<czr_> aja strace sille jotta naat et tekeeko se mitaan vai pelkastaan pyorii itsekseen ympyraa
<czr_> eli, prosessin PID, ja sit strace -p pid
<czr_> ja jos toi tulostaa vimmatusti, niin se on tavallaan hyva. siita voi ehka haistella mita se yrittaa. jos toi ei tulosta mitaan niin sit se spinnaa sisaisesti (bugi)
<czr_> (ctrl+c keskeyttaa stracen)
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-24
<metalmx> hi
<lostinlinux> hei
<lostinlinux> anyone here?
<hifi> on
<tale> Mikä se pelkistetympi skanneriohjelma oli nimeltään? Muistan xsane:n, mutten muista sitä toista ohjelmaa.
<hifi> sane
<tale> Jaa, olikos se noin helppo.
<tale> Kiitoksia, oli se sane. Ehkä sen takia en löytänyt tota kun etsin vaikeammilla nimillä.
<hifi> ai, olin osittain sarkastinen :D
<hifi> oletin että tiesit xsanen olevan käyttöliittymä sanelle
<Sysi> yks on simple-scan
<lostinlinux> hello
<lostinlinux> haluaisin pistä webserveri pystyyn
<bioterror> !lamp
<bioterror> :(
<bioterror> lostinlinux, asenna apache tai lighttpd
<lostinlinux> entäs ubuntu server edition?
<jjo> no onnistuu se silläkin
<bioterror> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/LAMP_Asennus tosta vähän osviittaa
<SipuliSopuli> siit puuttuu vaan perus ubuntussa olevia ohjelmia ja graafinen liittymä mut vaatii se silti apachen tjms
<jjo> käytännössä tuo serveri-versio asentaa eri kernelin eikä työpöytää
<bioterror> joo, pitäis tulla pae-kerneli defaulttina
<jjo> joten on se sinällään passelimpi serverikäyttöön
<bioterror> jättää tosta ohjeesta vain sql:n asentamati
<lostinlinux> on kyllä paaaaaljon opittava windowsin tottuneelle ressukalle
<lostinlinux> :(
<Sysi> minkälaiseen tarkotukseen meinaat sitä servua?
<lostinlinux> ihan nettisivuja
<lostinlinux> wordpressia yms
<SipuliSopuli> lamp asennus siis
<Sysi> joop
<lostinlinux> asensin jo uusin ubuntu web server
<SipuliSopuli> vaatii se silti lamp asennuksen
<lostinlinux> juu.. valitsin lamp kohta
<SipuliSopuli> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/LAMP_Asennus
<lostinlinux> eli se asensi myös lamp?
<Sysi> joo, serveri-installerissa muistaakseni pysty valitsemaan, sitte tarvii vaan conffata
<lostinlinux> voisko joku auttaa miten pääsen tästä tilasta pois
<lostinlinux> laitoin bing www.google.com
<lostinlinux> nyt se yrittää saada siihen yhteyttä
<bioterror> ctrl+c
<lostinlinux> yup
<bioterror> bing on microsoftin hakukone, ping on työkalu jolla tutkitaan latenssia
<lostinlinux> pääsin poijes
<lostinlinux> :)
<SipuliSopuli> kannattaa pingailla komennolla ping -c 10 google.com
<bioterror> ihan kuten windowsissaki ping -t
<lostinlinux> 64 bytes from 74......: icmp_req=712 ttl=54 time=35.8 ms
<lostinlinux> yritin pingtata sitä
<lostinlinux> tuo kertoo että ei saanut yhteyttä vai
<bioterror> se on niin kaukana tuo google
<SipuliSopuli> ja se vastas sulle ajassa 35.8ms
<bioterror> suosittelen jotain nimipalvelinta vaikka
<bioterror> muuta kuin 8.8.8.8 ja 8.8.4.4 ;)
<lostinlinux> heh.. tuo ei kerro mitään meikäläiselle
<lostinlinux> :D
<lostinlinux> olis pitänyt käydä jannuna linixi kursille
<lostinlinux> kertokaa teinkö tähän asti oikein
<lostinlinux> mulla on windows7 pöytäkone
<lostinlinux> welhon laajakaista
<lostinlinux> ja vanha läppri
<lostinlinux> asensin läppäriin ubuntu server edition ainoana OS:sena
<lostinlinux> vedin verkkokaapeli läppäristä routeriin kiinni
<lostinlinux> miten saa yhteyttä läppäriin joka toimii web serverinä
<bioterror> mikäs sun läppärin ip-osoite on?
<Sysi> se näkyy ifconfig:in tulosteessa
<bioterror> http://läppärin.ip.osoite.tähän/
<lostinlinux> ifconfig | grep inet -komennolla vai?
<bioterror> ihan kuten windowsillaki kun on asentanut sen SSI:n vai mikä se on se
<bioterror> lostinlinux, inet addr:10.0.0.2
<bioterror> lostinlinux, tuo on mun pöytäkoneen osoite
<lostinlinux> inet addr:192.168.0.185
<bioterror> jos sulla on nyt sitten web-serveri asennettuna, niin pöytäkoneelta pitäisi päästä käsiksi selaimella osoitteeseen http://192.168.0.185/
<bioterror> pitäisi luultavasti tulla se apachen hieno sivusto
<lostinlinux> nyt se toimiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<lostinlinux> :D
<lostinlinux> It works!  This is the default web page for this server.  The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<lostinlinux> tuli tuomoinen ilmoitus
<jjo> apachen oletussivu
<lostinlinux> mikä on seuraava vaihe
<lostinlinux> onko se joku hosting panel asennus
<czr> lostinlinux, riippuu mitä haluat koneeltasi/asennukselta
<czr> hosting panelit on käyttökelpoisia silloin jos olet tarjoamassa hostauspalveluita muille
<czr> mikäli aiot taas itse ylläpitää järjestelmääsi ja ehkä oppia jotain siitä miten asiat toimii niin en suosittele hosting paneleita.
<czr> netti on pullollaan dokumentaatiota yms jos vain osaat kysyä "oikeita kysymyksiä". tosin täältä voi kysyä loput :-).
<lostinlinux> olen tottunut käyttämään hosting paneleita
<lostinlinux> ja linux tuntemukseni on 0
<lostinlinux> :(
<czr> kysymys onkin että haluatko pitää sen nollassa vai et.
<Paavi2_0> "olen tottunut käyttämään hosting paneleita" <- tapa, josta lienee parasta pyrkiä eroon
<lostinlinux> heheh...
<jjo> ei se tuntemus voi enää ihan nollassakaan olla
<Paavi2_0> *linuxtuntemukseni
<Paavi2_0> (ehkä jopa väliviivalla)
<lostinlinux> :D
<lostinlinux> ainiin jo
<lostinlinux> pitäisi varmaankin tässä vaiheessa asentaa phpmyadmin?
<czr> lostinlinux, auttaisi hieman jos kertoisit miksi olet tekemässä sitä mitä olet
<czr> niin osattaisiin neuvoa parempia tapoja tehdä asioita
<lostinlinux> uusin ubuntu server edition asennettu LAMPilla
<lostinlinux> tarkoitus pistä web serveri pystyyn
<czr> miksi?
<lostinlinux> nettisivulle
<lostinlinux> wordpress yms
<czr> eikun miksi haluat tehdä niin.
<czr> haluat ylläpitää omaa henkilökohtaista blogia?
<lostinlinux> ei blogia vaan nettisivuja wordpressin päälle
<czr> jos niin, niin miksi haluat itsellesi sen asentaa? netissä on niin paljon kaikkea muutakin. vait haluatko oppia linuxia samalla?
<czr> vai jopa.
<lostinlinux> minulla on webhostingia jenkeistä
<lostinlinux> mutta se on niin hidas että pakko pistä oma servu pystyyn
<lostinlinux> ja samalla opis jotain uutta
<czr> ok. päästiin asiaan :-)
<lostinlinux> :)
<lostinlinux> kumpi kannattaa valita
<czr> en siinä tapauksessa suosittele hosting paneleita yms.
<lostinlinux> apache2 vai lighttpd
<czr> apache2 on helpompi lähteä liikkeelle
<czr> löytyy enemmän dokumentaatiota ja useampi ihminen käyttää sitä joten on helpompi saada apua
<lostinlinux> ok
<lostinlinux> ajattelen näin
<lostinlinux> kun kerran saan servu pystyyn niin voisin samalla hostaa kavereiden nettisivuja
<lostinlinux> eli ehkä helpommalla pääse kun on joku hosting paneli
<czr> tuleeko sun kaverit itse ylläpitämään sivujansa? vai ajattelit et ne kaikki pyörii sit wordpressin päällä?
<czr> ylläpito = komentorivillä tekemään juttuja tässä tapauksessa
<lostinlinux> ne ylläpitävät itse sivustonsa
<inz> Jos kavereittenkin sivut on wordpressillä, niin varmaan helpompi on pistää wp-µ kuin ruveta jotain säätöpaneeleita
<inz> Ai sitä ei enää ookkaan erikseen
<lostinlinux> yes yes
<lostinlinux> phpmyadmin asennettu
<lostinlinux> miten pääsen nyt phpmyadminiin
<bioterror> olet varmaan määrittänyt jonkin portin sille
<inz> Se taitaa oletuksena mennä kaikkien domainien /phpmyadminiin
<inz> Jos se siis on paketinhallinnan kautta asennettu.
<czr> 9.04:sta lahtien juu
<lostinlinux> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<czr> lostinlinux, selaimeen http://sun-serverin-ip/phpmyadmin
<lostinlinux> http://192.168.0.185/phpmyadmin/
<lostinlinux> onko siinä jotain viivettä
<lostinlinux> tuo ei oikein toimii
<lostinlinux> vai teinkö jotain väärin
<lostinlinux> :(
<czr> auttaisi asiaa jos kertoisit mitä tarkoitat "ei oikein toimi".
<lostinlinux> chrome selain ilmoittaa: Oops! This link appears to be broken.
<czr> ja jos laitat tuon ilman tuota phpmyadmin:ia?
<lostinlinux> It works!  This is the default web page for this server.  The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<czr> ok. kokeile seuraava komento:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow phpmyadmin
<czr> ilmeisesti phpmyadmin -asennus ei huomannut apachea joten ei konffanut sita sille valmiiksi
<lostinlinux> ok
<czr> toinen vaihtoehto on etta oletuskonffiksella toi nakyy vain paikallisesti (localhostilla)
<czr> mut, ehkapa joku muu osaa auttaa tuon kanssa, en kayta.
<lostinlinux> Connection method for MySQL database of phpmyadmin
<lostinlinux> valitseko unix socket vai tcp/ip
<czr> unix socket
<czr> (koska mysqld ja phpmyadmin pyorii samalla koneella)
<lostinlinux> ah
<lostinlinux> ei toimii vieläkin
<lostinlinux> nyt toimii
<lostinlinux> :D
<lostinlinux> nyt tulee dns kysymykseen
<lostinlinux> dyndns.org vai opendns.com
<Sysi> dy.fi on lyhyin
<tale> Toimiiko se dy.fi?
<Sysi> hyvin kai mulla on toiminu
<Sysi> en oo törmännykkää valituksiin
<lostinlinux> Kiitos vinkistä!
<lostinlinux> :)
<jjo> mulla on domainit jokerilta
<jjo> nekin tukee tuota päivittämistä dynaamisesti
<jjo> eikä maksa juuri mitään
<lostinlinux> .fi domainit on sitten eri asia
<jjo> .fi:tä tuolta ei tosiaan saa
<Finnish> Mokkula-asiaa: Mulla on kännykässä DNA-netti ja mokkulassa DNA. Mikskäköhän kännykkä näyttää 3G-verkkoa ja täysiä kenttiä ja mokkula vilkuttaa vihreätä valoa eli on siinä alemmassa verkossa mikä-se-nyt-olikaan? Mokkula on CS-17
<Sysi> jos ei oo liikennettä niin mokkula tiputtaa nopeutta
<Sysi> kantsii kans varmistaa värikoodit
<Finnish> Saako tuota "pakotettua" 3G-verkkoon? Kun tuntuu että se ois nyt jostain asetuksesta tms kiinni, tässä samassa paikassa se on poikkeuksetta ollut aina 3G-verkossa
<Finnish> Niin tuota mokkula-asiaa, osaisko kukaan sanoa?
<Finnish> Miks se ei mee 3G-verkkoon vaikka tässä samassa olohuoneen pöydässä se on menny joka kerta automaagisesti 3G-verkkoon
<Finnish> Ja puhelin (myös DNA-liittymä) on koko ajan 3G-verkossa, mut ei mokkula?
<haspu_> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=34345.0;prev_next=next
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/o9tOaR -> Mokkulan pakottaminen tiettyyn verkkoon
<Finnish> haspu_, Toimiiks noi DNA:lla / Nokia CS-17 tikulla?
<haspu_> Kokeilemalla selviää
<tuho3> iltaa
<tuhoojabotti> Moi.
<tuhoojabotti> tuho3: Hieno nikki. ;-)
<tuho3> asentelin ubuntun uuteen kannettavaan ja tuli semmonen ongelma että erillinen näyttö värisee
<tuho3> on on :)
<tuho3> ilmeisesti taajuus jotenkin väärä
<tuhoojabotti> Väärät hertzit?
<tuhoojabotti> Nii.
<tuho3> 60hz on asetus
<tuhoojabotti> Millä se erillinen näyttö on kiinni?
<tuho3> sillä pitäs toimia
<tuhoojabotti> ja mikä reso
<tuho3> vga
<tuho3> 1280x1024
<tuhoojabotti> mm-m
<tuho3> vga letkulla siis kiinni
<Sysi> ihan litteä ruutu?
<tuho3> rupee värisee vielä enemmän jos nostaa 75hz
<tuho3> on
<tuhoojabotti> mm-m
<Sysi> entä jos 50?
<tuho3> ei se suostu laskemaan sinne
<tuho3> tai ainakaan noilla graafisilla työkaluilla
<tuho3> xorg.confista en löytäny mitään säätöjä
<tuho3> ei siellä ollu oikeen mitään
<tuhoojabotti> Mikä näyttis?
<tuhoojabotti> Mitkä ajurit?
<tuhoojabotti> Aikasempia ongelmia?
<tuho3> tässä on joku intelin integroutu + nvidia joka ei toimi
<tuho3> samsung qx310 on malli
<tuho3> eilen vasta hommasin tän niin ei oo vielä kauheesti ehtiny onkelmia tulemaan :)
<Sysi> onko ruutu toiminu ennen/muulla laitteella?
<tuho3> TV toimii ihan hyvin kun iskee sen hdmi piuhalla kiinni
<tuho3> jaa siis
<tuho3> on toiminu vanhalla koneella
<tuho3> ja windowsissa toimii tälläkin koneella
<tuho3> tuo nvidian näyttis ei  toimi ubuntussa joskus optimus hässäkän takia
<tuho3> mutta ihan hyvin tuntus pyörivän tällä intelilläkin
<tuho3> kuhan sais ton näytön toimimaan
<tuho3> tässä oli joku semmonen systeemi että käyttää intelin näyttistä kevyeen kuorman kanssa, ja jos tarvii lisää potkua niin käyttää nvidiaa
<tuho3> mutta se ei oikeen ubuntun puolella pelaa
<Sysi> xorgissa ei oo kahen näyttiksen tukea. saattaa olla mahollista käyttää myös pelkästään nvidiaa mutta ei kannattane jos intel riittää
<tuho3> juu selvittelin vähän että ei vielä ainakaan oikeen onnistu ton nvidian käyttö
<Sysi> akkukestoa saattaa saada lisää sammuttamalla sen jotenki
<tuho3> juuh
<tuho3> biosissa ei tuntunu olevan oikeen mitään
<tuho3> mistä noita näytön asetuksia pääsee puukottamaan ihan käsipelillä
<tuho3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584940/ tommonen on xorg.conf
<Sysi> sen ei defaulttina pitäis olla olemassakaa..
<tuho3> joo tein sen tonne
<tuho3> siinä toivossa että sieltä pääsis vähän säätelemään
<tuho3> mistäs nään mitkä ajurit on käytössä
<tuho3> näyttiksellä
<Sysi> jos se on intel niin vakiota parempia ei oo
<tuho3> juu
<tuho3> mistähän ne näytön tarkat taajuusa arvot voi säätää
<tuho3> se mistä säädetään leveys ja pystysuunnan taajuus
<mlpug> tuho, /proc/modules näyttää mitä on ladattu
<Sysi> lspci -k on ehkä selkeämpi
<mlpug> sitten äänikortin parametreja pystyi asettelemaan tiedostoissa /etc/modprobe.d:ssä
<mlpug> ja modinfo sitten näyttää mitä settingsejä modulilla on aktiivisena
<tuho3> 01:00.0 3D controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)
<tuho3> 	Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c08b
<tuho3> 	Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidiafb
<mlpug> mutten ole varma onko nämä nyt ihan yleispäteviä kaiken tyyppisille moduleille/draivereille
<tuho3> tarkottaako tuo että käyttää nvidiaa
<Sysi> ei
<Sysi> tuolle laitteelle on ladattu nuo moduulit
<Sysi> xorg.confissa pitäis kai olla xorgin käyttämä
<tuho3> hmm
<tuho3> meneepäs hankalaks
<tuho3> saako tonne xorg.confiig joteknin generoitua nykyiset asetukset
<tuho3> kun se ei tunnu kertovan nyt mitään
<tuho3> onkohan tuo Section "Monitor" nyt tää ulkonen näyttö
<tuho3> vai läppärin oma
<anger> Osaatteko jelppiä, miten mä saan konvertoitua videotiedostoja hyvälaatuisiksi h264/aac/mkv formaatteihin?
<anger> ffmpegillä yrittänyt, on kyllä tullut aika huonoa laatua
<Sysi> säätöä.. joku käli vois löytyä helpottamaan
<tuho3> pitäsköhän testata jos ubuntu 11.04 rokkais
<anger> tälläsellä komennolla yksi yrielmä oli:
<anger> ffmpeg -i "$1" -vcodec libx264 -b 1000k -acodec libfaac -ab 384k -sameq -deinterlace -vpre hq -threads 0 "$1.mkv"
<tuho3> jos sattuis näyttö toimimaan sillä
<tuho3> ei lähteny värinä toisella näytölläkään
<tuho3> mistähän tuo voi johtua
<tuhoojabotti> anger: Liian huono bitrate >;O
<tuho3> varmaan täytyy olal ajurissa joku vika
<tuhoojabotti> väh 30k :D
<tuhoojabotti> giga per minuutti
<tuho3> mitenkä saan pudotettua tuo taajuuden 50 herziin
<tuho3> saako xrandrilla jotenkin pakotettua
<anger> tuhoojabotti: 28800k on lähdeformaatti (dv)
<anger> aika pieneksi jää tilanvähennys jos samalla bitratella enkoodaa
<tuhoojabotti> anger: Tjoo'o. :P
<tuhoojabotti> enkoodaa suuremmalla bitratella niin laatu senkun kasvaa!
<tuhoojabotti> ;-)
<tuho3> jos testais debianin asentaa
<anger> siinä mielessä voi miettiä kannattaako ylipäätänsä konvertoida
<anger> tää konvertointi ei siis juurikaan vielä huolestuta, mutta ne seuraavat :)
<anger> ja tietysti pitäisi arpoa sellaset kodekit & containeri jolla pärjää mahdollisimman pitkälle
<tuho3> saako jollain komennolla haettua näyttiksen mallin
<tuho3> jos koittais eri ajureita
<anger> tuho3: lspci on kätevä eri komponenttien tutkiskeluun
<tuho3> juuh
<tuho3> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<tuho3> tuo varmaan olis aika vahva veikkaus
<tuho3> Kernel driver in use: i915
<anger> joku uusi kone sulla?
<anger> mulla oli sellanen kuva kyllä, että intel ei juuri kikkailuja tarttisi...
<tuho3> joo eilen hommasin
<tuho3> juuh
<tuho3> värisee vaan näyttö
<tuho3> ei kannettavan oma näyttö vaan ulkonen
<tuho3> kahella eri näytölltannuä tes
<tuho3> näytöllä jopa
<Iltsu> millanen äyttö
<anger> voisko olla että ubuntu ei tunnista itse sitä monitoria?
<tuho3> ja testannu
<tuho3> 19"
<tuho3> x1024
<Iltsu> ai se
<anger> jotenkin sellanen kuva että monitori kertoisi ton hertsimäärän yms
<Iltsu> putki, littu?
<tuho3> 1280x1024
<tuho3> tft
<Iltsu> anger, monitorit koittaa viahteleval menestyksel kertoo natiivi resoa ja virkiststaajuut
<anger> Iltsu: joo, noin minäkin olen ymmärtänyt
<tuho3> viewsonic va903b on ton toisen näytön malli
<Iltsu> dodi
<anger> Eli ei välttämättä ole näyttiksessä nyt ongelma
<Iltsu> samalaine ku mul
<tuho3> toinen samsung syncmaster 913n
<Iltsu> koita sitä näyttöö toises konees?
<tuho3> toimii tälläkin koneella wintoosan puolella
<Iltsu> kaapelit on kai sit ok jos oot useemmal koittanu
<Iltsu> juujuu
<Iltsu> no eiköhä se sit oo softavika
<tuho3> juu
<anger> tuho3: kopioi windowsista resoluutio & hertsit linuxin puolelle
<tuho3> värinä lisääntyy n nostaa taajuutta
<tuho3> kun*
<Iltsu> tuho3, mitä jos painat siit sitä automaattinen säätö nappulaa
<tuho3> ei hyödytä
<Iltsu> mees sielt näytön valikost tiedot ja mitä se sanoo siel et sil näytöl pusketaa
<tuho3> 59,96hz sano toinen näyttö
<tuho3> tää sanoo tasa 60hz
<Iltsu> 1280x1024, vaaka 64,20 kHz, pysty 60,30 Hz
<Iltsu> on mul
<Iltsu> pikselikello 108,3 MHz
<tuho3> hmm tää ei kerro niin tarkasti
<tuho3> laitan takas ton viewsonicin
<tuho3> vaaka on 63,92hz ja pysty 59,96hz
<tuho3> pikseli kello 107,77mhz
<tuho3> nii oliko sulla sama näyttö
<tuho3> mistähän pääsisin käsiks noihin
<tuho3> 	HorizSync 64
<tuho3> 	VertRefresh 60
<tuho3> mitähän jos laittais noin xorg.confiin
<tuho3> vaikka aika lähellähän ne on nyttenkin
<tuho3> kuinkahan tarkka se on
<tuho3> mistähän nään näyttiksen ajurin version
<tuho3> jaahas kokeillaan lottoa ja asennetaan 11.04
<Sysi> se ei välttämättä toimi, vaikka ei ihan kauhea pitäis olla
<tuho3> juuh jos ei rokkaan niin testaan debiania
<tuho3> on kyllä aika kettumainen ongelma
<Paavi2_0> jos ei rokkaa, niin voin suositella crunchbang statleria
<Paavi2_0> tehokoneilla käytän sitten ubuntua :)
<tuho3> juu joskus tota crunchbangia testasinkin
<kenkku> crunchbang on hyvä
<kenkku> sopii miniläppäriin kuin nyrkki nokkaan
<Iltsu> mikäs siin
<Iltsu> et miksei esim. ubuntu lxde:llä
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-25
<Drunkpolly> Mihin postaan pidempiä sepityksiä
<Drunkpolly> joo ei midist
<anger> mites noi ppa:sta löytyvät firefoxiversiot ovat toimineet?
<anger> voisi harkita nelosta, niin pääsisi joillakin saiteilla flashista jo eroon...
<czr> sen voi asentaa kolmosen rinnalle edelleen kasittaakseni
<anger> eiköhän noi ppa:n debit kyllä korvaa tän firefoxin
<bioterror> olisipa maailma niin täydellinen paikka, että ihmiset oikeasti käyttäisi HTML5:ta flashien sijaan
<anger> no, kokeilemallahan nää asiat tietty selviää
<anger> bioterror: onhan noita sivustoja jo joitakin siirtynyt pois flashista
<anger> esim. youtuben saa web-ämmänä
<bioterror> joo ja youtube.com/html5
<czr> anger, itsellani on ainakin joku ppa mista tulevat ff4 paketit ei korvaa kolmosta
<czr> tosin en tieda mita ppa:ta tarkoitat, enka ole kotona jotta voisin katsoa omiani
<czr> youtubessa on paljon kamaa mita saa vain flashina erinaisten rajoitusten vuoksi
<czr> suurin osa kaupallisesta kamasta on edelleen sen takia flashina
<anger> czr: väärässä oli, paketti onkin tosiaan firefox_4.0
<anger> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable/+packages
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hyESGW -> Packages in “Firefox Stable Channel Packages” : Firefox Stable Channel Packages : “Mozilla Team” team
<czr> anger, ideana lienee se et sitku ff4 on "valmis" niin se laitetaan oletusselaimseksi, eli firefox-paketissa on riippuvuus nelospakettia vasten
<czr> siis kun tulee sit seuraava jakeluversio
<anger> no toi nelonenhan nyt valmistu
<anger> mut joo, varmaan tulee vasta seuraavassa distroversiossa
<anger> mikä on sinänsä vähän paska homma, ite tykkään pitää selaimet mahdollisimman tuoreina versioina
<czr> laitoin noi sitaatit ihan tarkoituksella :-).
<czr> no asenna rinnalle toinen, ei kukaan sua esta
<czr> ff4:ssa on ainakin jotain ongelmia cachetyksessa
<anger> juu, ja jos on grafx bot asennettuna, niin kaatuu jo käynnistyksessä koko selain
<anger> ainakin atin näyttiksellä
<Drunkpolly> Löytyisikö halukasta tekemään minulle netti sivuja?
<czr> jos loydat niin kysy samalla jos niilla ois sukulaisia jotka tekis mulle koodia.
<Drunkpolly> Ottaako joku työn vastaan niin saa 5%
<Hamatti> 5% mistä? :D
<czr> -9000E
<Drunkpolly> Osake sivustoista
<czr> osakkeet maksaa
<czr> eika ne ole kuin sen arvoisia kuin mita niista saa myynnin ja oston erotuksena - verot.
<Drunkpolly> ei puhuta vielä rahasta vaan 5% omistus sivuista ja tulevista tuotoista
<Hamatti> onnea etsintään
<Drunkpolly> Koodaajaa etsitään
<czr> mika on bisnesmalli?
<anger> Mikä on ylipäätään bisnes?
<anger> tehdään nettisivut -> profit?
<Drunkpolly> Työstetään projectia
<czr> anger, aika moni luulee et se toimii just noin :-)
<anger> Drunkpolly: määrittele projekti?
<Drunkpolly> En ole aikomustakaan selitellä yhtiöni tietoja taikka suunnitelmia täällä
<czr> selita privassa
<anger> No kyllä sun kannattaa jotain speksejä antaa, ei me muuten irtisanouduta nykyisistä hommista
<Drunkpolly> Vapaaehtoista työtä innokkaalle koodaajalle
<Paavi2_0> kuulostaa orjatyöltä
<czr> Drunkpolly, ehka sun kannattais ehdottaa tuota joillekin ala-aste-ikaisille. koodajilla yleensa on sen verran mielikuvitusta et helposti keksii ihan omia mielenkiintoisia projekteja tayttamaan vapaa-aikaansa
<czr> mut oletan et trollaat aiheesta, joten eipa siita enempaa.
<Drunkpolly> Ei pidä paikkaansa
<anger> Hitto, alkaa kyllä kuulostaa aika houkuttelevalta
<Drunkpolly> Pätevä koodaaja pääsee tuleviin yhtiökokouksiin jossa vielä toistaiseksi vain spekuloidaan tulevasta.
<czr> ai etta ihan paasee :-).
<Drunkpolly> joutuu
<czr> ja miksi ihmeessa yhtiokokouksessa mitaan spekuloitaisiin
<czr> ehka olet ymmartanyt yhtiokokouksen funktion vaarin?
<czr> vai kaytat vaaraa termia
<Drunkpolly> jaa
<anger> Hei, nyt oon kyllä vakuuttunut
<anger> I'm in!
<Drunkpolly> gut
<czr> all in!
<anger> Mihin laitan sivuston?
<anger> Se on jo melkeen valmis
<czr> ma voin tehda dynaamisen siita. (bashilla pieni cgi-skripti)
<anger> czr: ei tartte, tää on jo dynaaminen
<anger> ja virtaviivanen
<czr> veit sa mun tyopaikan?
 * czr katsoo paheksuvasti
<anger> joo, sori
<czr> no, kerran nainkin pain
<anger> jäi sulta nyt tienestit sivusuun!
<czr> voin kirjoittaa yleisonosastoille et "suomalaiset vei mun tyon"
<anger> Drunkpolly: nii oliko sulla jo palvelin tota sivustoa varten valmiina?
<czr> Drunkpolly, ihan oikeasti, jos haluat et sut otetaan vakavasti, niin suosittelen et valmistat pienen aiheeseen liittyvan ehdotuksen joka aidosti motivoi ihmisia kiinnostumaan sun 0-palkkatarjouksesta
<czr> mussa tapauksessa suosittelen et otat kirjastosta jonku html kauniiseen kateen ja kaarit hihat. ei se rakettitiedetta ole jos ei tarvi olla hyvat sivut
<Drunkpolly> anger: Pidämme ensin kokouksen tästä aiheesta. kuinka saan sinuun yhteyden?
<anger> Drunkpolly: älä kuuntele czr:ää, se yrittää sabotoida meidän bisneksen
<czr> ah. nyt keksin
<anger> Drunkpolly: pistät vaan tälle kanavalle viestiä
<czr> wincapita viedaan web 2.0 -aikaan
<czr> (voisin kuvitella prosessin menevan juurikin talla tavalla)
<robotti^> mitä te möykkäätte?
<anger> No nysse läks...
<czr> kyl se tulee takasin. on trollanu aiemminkin
<anger> trolololo
<bioterror> osakkeet kyllä kiinnostaisi
<kingi89> kaikenlaisia
<kingi89> olis luullu bannivasaran heiluvan jo niinku vanhaan hyvään aikaan :)
<anger> Miksi ihmeessä?
<kingi89> aika pahoin ohi aiheen ja näin
<kingi89> mutta kuka minä olen tuomitsemaan
<Tsaknorris_> Osaako joku kertoa mistä saa editoitua firefoxin shortcut keysit? pitäisi saada firefox 4:sessa ALT + D jumppaamaan address bariin :)
<Tsaknorris_> niinkuin ennen
<jjo> ai tommonenkin on :)
<jjo> mä olen aina painanut ctrl + l
<Tsaknorris_> ai tommonenkin on? :)
<Tsaknorris_> haha
<Tsaknorris_> oota testaan
<Tsaknorris_> no siis tolla saa ctrl + 1234567 niin voi siirtyä eri tabeihin
<Tsaknorris_> ei se jumppaa address bariin
<jjo> ku sit ctrl + j menee sinne hakukenttään ja windowsissa se oli vissiin ctrl + k
<jjo> eiku L ei 1
<Tsaknorris_> ooohh!!!
<Tsaknorris_> se toimiii :D
<Tsaknorris_> miks se on sitte "virallisesti" olli alt + d
<robotti^> Tsaknorris_: hämätäkseen sua
<Tsaknorris_> ollU!! joo...those bastards!!!
<Tsaknorris_> toimiiks ctrl + l muissakin selaimissa?
<Tsaknorris_> ei toiminu :)
<Tsaknorris_> ei sentään niin "globaali" juttula
<Tsaknorris_> onkohan firefoxille omaa cfg fileä jota vois mennä sörkkii
<Tsaknorris_> jos haluaa omat napit :)
<tale> tsaknorris: Luultavasti on, hakemistossa ~/.mozilla/firefox
<fvahid> hi all
<fvahid> i have one question
<Ubuntunisti> hmmm...eiku meenki tonne offtopiciin kyselee xD
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-26
<kingi89> miten huonosti tässä nattyssä voi oikeen toimia pamin käyttäminen graafisesti. käytän otpw-listaa ja ohjelmien kuuluis pyytää tietty salasana, esim. "Password 123", mutta kun näihin ohjelmiin, kuten gksu, on kovakoodattu vaan että "Password"
<ak-_> vieläkö saunalahdelta saa niitä prepaid mokkuloita ja onko ne kuinka yhteensopivia linuxin kanssa sit?
<ak-> vastaan itse itselleni että saa ja ilmeisesti toimii suoraan http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=28821.msg221647
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/XfkhMc -> Huawei E1552
<tuhoojabotti> ak-: Oke.
<tuhoojabotti> ak-: Itel on Huawei E1820 mut ei prepaid
<tuhoojabotti> toimaa jees.
<ak-> lubuntusta näköjää vissiin USB-Modeswitch paketti ja se ilmeisesti tarvitaan että mokkulat toimii?
<ak-> osaiskohan siitä tehdä offline installer paketin
<tuhoojabotti> perus buntus toimas kylmiltää.
<ak-> mutta niin vanhaa rautaa ja muistiakin 512 josta sisäinen näyttis vielä rohmuaa omiaan ni voi olla aika kankea
<ak-> toisaalta porukoille menee se että ne voi nettipankissa maksaa laskuja ni ehkä se sen verran taipus
<Sysi> xubuntu ainaki pyörii ihan hyvin vaikka 512mb:llä, rautatuki ja verkkomanagerihan on kaikissa sama
<Sysi> paitti kubuntussa on kde:n viritys joka voi tuoda lisämutkia
<mjr> riippuu mokkulasta tarviiko tuota pakettia; jotkut toimii suoraan, jotkut tarvii sitä
<ak-> ok, no otin nyt varmuuden vuoks ne tähän toiselle koneelle taltee jos tarvii
<puunakki> Olis taas vähän probleemaa
<puunakki> X:ä ei suostu käynnistymään, olen jo kaksi kertaa tehnyt puhtaan 10.10 asennuksen.
<Sysi> mikä näyttis?
<puunakki> Kun pistää startx komennon niin tulee vain musta ruutu
<puunakki> Joku Intel HD
<puunakki> en muista mikä se oli näissä uusissa i3 prosessoreissa
<puunakki> mutta prosessoriin integroitu kuitenkin
<puunakki> live -käyttis toimii oikein mainiosti, nyttenkin kirjoittelen sen kanssa.
<Sysi> jos koneen saa piuhanettiin niin kokeile sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ja rebootata
<puunakki> jees
<puunakki> teenpä t uon
<puunakki> tuon*
<Paavi2_0> suostuuko gdm käynnistymään?
<puunakki> ei
<puunakki> ainakaan automaattisesti, onko sille oma käynnistyskomento?
<Paavi2_0> gdm
<puunakki> oukkidoukki
<Paavi2_0> sen pitäisi käynnistyä desktop-jakeluissa automaattisesti, jos työpöytäympäristönä on gnome
<Paavi2_0> jos sitä ei löydy, niin asennuksessa on mennyt jotain pieleen ja sitten pitää komentaa: sudo apt-get install gdm
<Paavi2_0> nykyaikaisissa jakeluissa startx:n käyttäminen on melkein aina poikkeus
<Sysi> ~/.xinitrc jonka se suorittaa on vakiona kommentoitu mitään tekemättömäksi
<Paavi2_0> se voi muuten olla yksi syy mustaan ruutuun myös
<Sysi> joo, nykyään on musta sen ruskean kammotuksen tilalla
<Sysi> tietyssä mielessä epäfunktionaalisempi
<Paavi2_0> klassinen olisi jonkinlainen rasteriharmaa
<puunakki> dist-upgrade komento auttoi ongelmaani, nyt x:ä käynnistyy normaalisti! :)
<tuhoojabotti> Hienoa!
<rhkfin> Meinasin laittaa ADSL-modemin perään wlan-purkin pitkän piuhan päähän. Jos ADSL.n subnet on 192.168.0.x ja WLAN:in 192.168.1.x niin wlanin yli ei nää adsl:n perässä olevaa verkkoprintteriä. En oo mistään wlanista löytänyt bridge-moodia. Onnistuuko jos laittaa wlan-purkin jakamaan 192.168.0.x -IP:itä (eri alueelta kuin ADSL:n dhcp)?
<rhkfin> ADSL on Telewell, WLAN on TP-Link
<rhkfin> (epäoleellista, mut myös telewellissä on wlan-tukiasema, mut tarvi laajentaa ulottuvuutta ni 35m kaapeli ja  uus tukiasema.. Koitin myös huvikseen WDS:ää eli toi tp-link toimi telewellin wlanin repeaterina. Mut nopeus kärsii ni pysyn piuhassa noiden välillä..)
<rhkfin> jaa, ei toi onnaa: LAN ja WAN IP:t ei voi olla samassa subnetissa :(  Voinko mä sit iskeä ton adsl-telewellin piuhan tp-linkin lan-reikään tms..?
<Heikkila> löytyykö wlan purkin asetuksista mahdollisuutta käyttää 'ulkoista' dhcp palvelinta
<rhkfin> ei näköjään. DHCP:n saa pois käytöstä mut ohjerivi kertoo että pitää sit konffaa manuaalisesti IP:t tai pitää olla erillinen DHCP
<heikki> onko kokemuksia kun on tämmönen win7-läppäri jossa on acerin hassu osiointi (joku recovery-osio ja käyttisosio + joku boottiosion tyyppinen?) ja pitäis asentaa ubuntu rinnalle
<heikki> gparted ei suostu osioita muokkaamaan vaan näyttää kasan virheitä, alkaa pelottaan että boottaakohan toi windowsi enää asennuksen jälkeen
<rhkfin> :/
<heikki> windowsissa kai on työkalu joka tota osiota vois pienentää että sillä vois edetä
<rhkfin> vois olla turvallisempaa..
<heikki> mietin vaan että kun se grubbi sitten tulee levyn alkuun niin hajoaakohan noi systeemit
<rhkfin> saisko ton jollain porttiforwardilla eloon? Jos pelkän printterin ohjais tosta läpi..?
<rhkfin> Täältä löytyy advanced routing sekä forwarding että kiinteet IP:t että jnejne
<Sysi> heikki: tulee msdos-osiotaulun rajat vastaan osioitten määrässä, mää siirryin vaan yhen osion käyttöön oemillaki
<Sysi> mutta se oli asus, en tiiä miten joku toinen oem
<rhkfin> Tän näkönen on interface: http://www.tp-link.com/simulator/TL-WR941ND_v2&v3/index.htm
<heikki> Sysi: jaaniin montakos primääriosiota saa olla
<Sysi> 4
<heikki> joo taitaa tulla vastaan
<heikki> pitäisköhän tossa sit tuhota se palautusosio
<rhkfin> jos palautuslevyt on olemassa ni ehkä vois kehtaa
<rhkfin> heikki: mites wubi?
<heikki> ei mitään käsitystä wubista ittellä
<rhkfin> (tosin mulla on vähän menny hermot sen kanssa kun on muutaman kerran hajonnut päivityksessä ja vaatinut potkimista että nousee)
<rhkfin> Mä oon sitä muutamaan paikkaan laittanu
<heikki> hm kolme osiota näkyy windowsin tietokoneen hallinnassa
<heikki> päivitys = jakelupäivitys?
<heikki> ei mikään päivitysten hallinnasta tuleva
<heikki> mut toi vois kyllä olla tähän just se ratkaisu
<rhkfin> wubissa ei valittamista kunhan upgradet ei sotke grubia
<rhkfin> luulistoivois että se on korjattu..
<heikki> toivois...
<heikki> eli siis toi asentuu windows-osiolle vaan johonkin kansioon tms., ja ubuntusta pääsee käsiksi sitten myös windowsin tiedostoihin?
<rhkfin> juurkin näin
<rhkfin> se tekee jonkin host tai windows -kansion juureen misä winkkarin tiedostot
<heikki> jeh
<heikki> kuulostaa kyllä siltä että tää pelastaa mut
<rhkfin> ja poistaminen on helppoa, windowsin lisää/poista..
<heikki> ei tarvi alkaa tekemään palautuslevyjä (eihän niitä tietenkään ole) ja säätämään kovalevyä
<rhkfin> Tosin windowsin bootloader tulee jäämään näkyviin
<heikki> comodo antivirus: a malicious item has been detected :)
<rhkfin> wubi?
<heikki> joo :)
<rhkfin> hah
<rhkfin> toi ois ehkä raportoimisen arvonen (mut comodoon..)
<rhkfin> tai launchpadiin wubista et ne hoitais tietoa eteenpäin
<heikki> on muuten tuskaa kun toi latailee tällä megasella letkulla tavarat...
<heikki> kun on tottunut ittellä 100/100-yhteyteen
<tuhoojabotti> heikki: Kiva tietää.
<kakeman> toimiiko etätyöpöytä videona
<kakeman> vai renderöikö tämä ohjelma sen paikallisilla kirjastoilla
<kakeman> aika metka homma
<kakeman> meneeks tän läpi opengeeällät ja videot
<kakeman> joskus on etänä kokeillu shellin läpi putkittaa firefoxia tms. 100M verkossa
<kakeman> ihan jännästi toimii
<Sysi> riippuu varmaan etäpöydän toteutuksesta
<kakeman> mitenköhän windows-työpöydät aukee ubuntun puolella+
<Sysi> rdp:n pitäis toimia ihan hyvin
<kakeman> vähänkö x:n pipetys on taikuutta
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-27
<hifi> rdp toimii erittäin hyvin
<hifi> ja on käytännössä parempi protokolla mitä vnc
<hifi> sitä en tiedä onko x11 tehokkaampi verkon yli, voi olla
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Firefox
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wvcRjf -> Viikko 13 - Firefox | Viikon VALO
<czr_> kakeman, teknisesti kyse ei ole pipetyksesta (pipet ovat yksisuuntaisia)
<Finnish> Päevee
<Finnish> Onks Evolutionissa mahdollista saada selville mitä mä oon laittanu yhdelle postitilille salasanaks? En meinaa muistaa salasanaa, se siis toimii se tili mut pitäis tietää se salasana!
<harto> Finnish: http://www.onyxbits.de/content/blog/patrick/how-recover-email-account-and-password-evolution-mail-client
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5Tl5yZ -> How to recover an email account and password from the evolution mail client | Onyxbits
<harto> eli seahorsella sen näkee
<ak-> ketkee ssh yhteys mokkulan kanssa jos ei liikennettä hetkeen palvelimelle, mitenhän tän vois korjata? onko tähän jotain fiksumpaa tapaa kun laittaa jotain pingiä juoksemaan taustalle?
<ninnnu> ak-: ssh:n konffiin KeepAlive?
<harto> hmm, toimiskohan tuo mun irc-shellillä niin ettei android-puhelin katkaisis yhteyttä....
<Finnish> harto, tänks
<ak-> hmm, uskaltaskohan sshn yli käynnistää uusiks sshdn
<ninnnu> uskaltaa
<ninnnu> ei se yhteys katkea mihinkään
<ak-> lisäsin googlen ehdottaman rivi "ServerAliveInterval 5
<mjr> jooh, se restarttaa vain sen päädaemonin, ei jo käynnissä olevia yhteyksiä
<mjr> toi 5 on aika pieni, kai se nyt 5 sekuntia pärjää ilman?
<ak-> hmm, siis luulin että tää pätkiminen mokkulan viiveistä johtus ja 5s on se aika minkä jälkee katkasee jos ei yhteyttä kuulu, vai miten toi sit menee?
<ninnnu> ak-: siis toi lähettää ny 5s välein "moi oon vieläki täällä"
<ak-> jees tänks, nyt kestää tuokin päällä... oli ärsyttävää kun jotain koitti tehdä mokkulan yli ja jos hetken sit tutkaili jotain muuta ni yhteys katkennu
<harto> kiitokset teille tuosta ssh-vinkistä, nyt voi pitää irssiä taskussa ihan niin pitkään kun haluaa ilman jatkuvaa salasanan näpyttelyä :)
<tuhoojabotti> Aika hyvin muuten :D
<tuhoojabotti> eiks joku sanonu tääl et muutti C-osion kokoa ja asens buntun nii neljännen buuttauksen jälkee ei enää toimannu? :D
<tuhoojabotti> Jouduttii kaverin koneen c-asemaa vähän pienentää ni nyt neljäs buuttaus ni sen piti asentaa uus näyttis nii vissii emo meni. :D
<kakeman> hyvin menee
<tuhoojabotti> KYl :D
<kakeman> toimiiko keepalive clientin päästä?
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Jos  näytönohjaimen asennus riikkoo emolevyn, kyse tuskin on neljännen boottauksen magiasta tai ubuntusta ylipäätään.
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Magiasta aina kyse.
<Sysi> miniläppäri sanoo vieläkin EDID-erroria bootatessa, se johtuu kms:stä mutta ainakaa fedora ei toiminu nomodesetillä, ubuntulla samalla kerneliversiolla varmaan sama juttu?
<kakeman> pitäis pyyhkästä tyhjä tila levyltä randomilla
<kakeman> onko hyvää ohjelmaa kenelläkään tiedossa?
<Echramath> Jos et tarvi ihmeellisiä voi jopa catata osion täyteen.
<kakeman> secure-deletee katon
<Echramath> Riippuu tietysti tarpeistasi.
<kakeman> kun kaverille kattelen
<kakeman> se ei hirmu monimutkasia datadestroyer komentoja osaa käyttää
<Echramath> Niin mut pelkääkö se koneen uutta omistajaa vai NSA:ta?
<kakeman> vissii käyny internetsissä tuhmilla sivuilla joskus
<Echramath> Jo onko kyse yksittäisestä käytöstä vai vakioproseduurista?
<kakeman> yksi kerta
<kakeman> ainaki alkuun
<Echramath> shred?
<kakeman> katsotaas
<kakeman> tiedostoja ei ole enää olemassa
<kakeman> tyhjää tilaa
<Echramath> Millä osiolla ne ovat?
<kakeman> juuriosion tyhjällä tilalla
<hifi> no jos se riittää ettei pekka peruskäyttäjä saa mitään irti, niin cat /dev/urandom > /dev/levy
<Echramath> Hei toi tuhoaa kaiken.
<hifi> oh, eikö kyseessä ollut tyhjennetty levy
<kakeman> tässä on uunituore ubuntu päällä
<kakeman> käytössä
<Echramath> Ja sillä on jo surffailtu pornosivuilla ja asia kiinnostaa?
<kakeman> ja kaikenlaista kuulema
<mjr> voithan tehdä tyhjän tai randomin ison tiedoston ja tuhota sen, suurin osa häipyy; cat /dev/urandom > filu ; rm filu
<mjr> tai /dev/zero jos nolla kelpaa, ei sitä käytännössä lue kauheen hienosti sitäkään nykylevyiltä
<Echramath> Juu, ainoa että juuriosiota ei kantsisi täyttää.
<mjr> urandom ei tosin ole kauhean nopea sekään, openssl:llä sais kai generoitua pseudosatunnaisuutta nopeammin
<kakeman> kiitoksia
<kakeman> teen näin
<kakeman> >
<mjr> käytännössä ei tapaa olla kovin isosti haittaa hetkellisestä täytöstä
<mjr> mutta onhan se epäsiistiä ;]
<Echramath> No mutta meinasin että ehkä voisi livelevyllä koittaa.
<Echramath> Mutta tosiaan jos kyseessä on vain "nolot" sivut niin selaimen sivuhistorian yms. poisto riittänee.
<Echramath> Meinaan se kyllä edellyttää ylläpitäjän oikeuksia (afaik) että sieltä jotain onkii.
<Sysi> kerneli päivitty, xorg sanoo ettei löydä moduulia nvidia eikä käynnisty ollenkaa, kaatuu heti
<Sysi> myöskää vanha kerneli ei toimi
<Sysi> reinstalloin nvidia-currentin aptitudella
<kakeman> kun käytän irssiproxyä niin onko yhteys salattu?
<kakeman> vai meneekö kaikki selväkielisenä verkon läpi?
<kakeman> ja oli vissii vähän enemmänki ku noloja sivuja
<kakeman> oli hieman arkaluonteistakin tutkittu internetsissä
<Iltsu> kakeman, ei oo irssiproxy salattu
<Iltsu> toisaalt eipä oo perus irc-yhteyskää ni
<kakeman> entä passut
<kakeman> lentääkö passu salaamattomana verkon läpi
<Iltsu> irssiproxyn passut?
<Iltsu> joo
<kakeman> minkä vuosikymmenen tietoturvaa se on
<Iltsu> no jaa'a
<Iltsu> ku eihä se irssiproxy toimi ku "välityspalvelimena"
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-19
<Jakke77> http://youtu.be/w_WW-DHqR3c
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/MgWTih -> Introducing the HUD to Ubuntu      - YouTube
<pesasa> Eli vähän kuin krunner.
<tale> Kuka on Krunner?
<tale> Asiasta toiseen, onko http://satatuuli.fi huonosti esillä yhteystiedot? Minulle juuri valitettiin ettei niitä löydy.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/xhWuVL -> Osuuskunta Satatuuli
<pesasa> Tuo Ubuntun (Unityn?) HUD on toiminnoiltaan vähän kuin KDE:n Krunner. Paitsi että Krunnerista ei taida päästä ohjelman valikoihin käsiksi.
<tale> Sanokaa nyt puolueeton arvio.
<Jakke77> http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma/Krunner
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/1FcV2c -> Plasma/Krunner - KDE UserBase Wiki
<pesasa> tale: Siis toi osoite ja puh/fax?
<tale> Jaa, olen huomannu uusissa Ubuntuissa on tuommoinen ominaisuus, mutten osaa arvioida onko se hyödykäs.
<tale> Niin, että voi soittaa, sähköpostittaa tms. ja tavoittaa Satatuulen edustajan.
<Jakke77> kyllä yhteystiedot löytyy ihan selvästi
<Jakke77> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_WW-DHqR3c&feature=g-vrec&context=G226403dRVAAAAAAAACQ
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/MgWTih -> Introducing the HUD to Ubuntu      - YouTube
<Jakke77> tossa vähän hudia
<tale> Johduin pohtimaan sanomalehtimainosten sanavalintoja. Tuossa on "Murskaava oksasilppuri", siinä adjektiivi lienee sopiva mutta "Murskaava astianpesukone" voisi olla huonosti valittu.
<elias_a> tale: "murskaava oksasilppuri" on todella teknisesti sellainen, että oksan päästä murskataan pala irto eikä yritetä viiltää terällä kuten vanhemmissa silppureissa.
<elias_a> Nimim. Mulla on sellainen vanha ja kyllä se vain niin on, että se konstruktio on kehno.
<elias_a> Sen sijaan olen kyllä kokenut "murskaavaa äänenlaatua". Sellaiseksi mainostetussa telkkarissa oli niin ala-arvoinen ääni, että suorastaan muserruin.
<Tm_T> tale: joo krunneriin on olemassa plugin joka mahdollistaa myös ohjelmien valikoiden kahlaamisen
<elias_a> Olettekos törmänneet suomenkieliseen Ubuntu-asennusvideoon?
<anacron> en, mutta en kyllä kuulu kohderyhmään
<Jakke77> en ainakaa sellaseen missä puhuttas jotain
<elias_a> Jakke77: No onko hiljaista videota sitten jossain?
<Jakke77> hiljaset on melkeinpä poikkeuksetta asennuksia virtualboxiin
<Jakke77> mintin asennuksesta löytyy
<Jakke77> mutta tossa on ilmeisesti ainakin tuo osiointi kohta erilainen ku ubuntussa
<anacron> mikäs suuri tarve tälle suomenkieliselle asennusvideolle nyt ois?
<anacron> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen <- luulis että tolla selviäis
<Jakke77> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen noista kuvista sais äkkiä videon tehtyä :)
<Jakke77> on ne kyllä aika pieniä
<anacron> nopeempaa nauhottaa asennusvideo kun tehdä kuvista hyvä asennusvideo
<Jakke77> semmonen kai pitäs jaksaa joskus väsätä
<anacron> en kyll nää siitä mitään iloa vs. tarkoin selitetty asennusopas kuvilla
<anacron> jos kyseessä on siis vain se että katsotaan mallia asennukseen
<Jakke77> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8a-smrPlvE jotain tälläsia kai tarkotat
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0dqZJo -> How to Install Ubuntu Linux      - YouTube
<elias_a> anacron: No on siitä aika iso ilo ihmisten houkuttelemisessa koittamaan sitä asennusta.
<elias_a> Ihan erilainen merkitys nykykulttuurissa sujuvalla videolla kuin kuvitetulla asennusohjeella.
<elias_a> Tai oikeastaan niillä on eri merkitys.
<Sysi> jos jonku pystyy tekemään video-ohjeen perusteella se ei voi olla kovin vaikee
<elias_a> Vaan mitenkäs tuollaisen tekisi? Kuvaruutunauhoitus ei oikein toimi.
<tale> Jos asennusvideo houkuttelee uusia Ubuntun asentajia, kyllä se video kannattaa tehdä. Ubuntullekin on screen capture ohjelmia, eli sen videon saa kohtuuvaivalla tehtyä.
<Sysi> virtuaalissa kai pakko/paras
<Jakke77> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKeFgxKYorY&feature=related höpöttää tuohon päälle suomeksi :)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/64g3FH -> Linux Tutorial 1 - Ubuntu 11.04 Install      - YouTube
<tale> elias_a: Asentaa virtuaalikoneeseen ja screen capture -ohjelma kaappaa videon, mahdollisesti ääni mukana  niin voi selostaa.
<elias_a> tale, Sysi: Jep. Niin se täytyy vissiin tehdä. Mennään siihen saakka tuolla lontoonkielisellä.
<elias_a> Jakke77: Kiitos!
<ath> Tuo videon asennus on kamalan monimutkaisesti väännetty. Vai onko nykyäänkin pakko sorkkia swappeja sun muita?
<elias_a> Jaa siinä on sellainenkin.
<elias_a> Lähinnä tuli mieleen, että onko nykyäänkin pakko sönkätä tuota alkeellista englannin kieltä joka paikassa. :P
<Jakke77> ei kyllä oo aikoihin pitäny swappeja sorkkia
<Jakke77> jos ei sitten tahdo tehdä osioita ite
<elias_a> Täytyy tehdä parempi!
<Jakke77> se on ku suurin osa ihmisistä on niin alkeellisia ettei ne osaa suomea ni tehdään englanniksi ;)
<tale> Tossa videossa valitaan se osioi itse -vaihtoehto, sen takia niitä swäppejä yms. pitää säätää.
<elias_a> Jakke77: Joo - tuossa on kyllä sellainen no-no mulle, että erillinen /home-osio on kyllä hyvä ohjeistaa aloittelijallekin.
<elias_a> Mikään ei kerta kaikkiaan hakkaa sen varmuutta ja käyttömukavuutta.
<Sysi> jos tietää mikä on gigatavu niin voi melkeen suositella käyttämään käsinosiointia
<elias_a> Voi ihan rauhassa kiskasta sekaisin sen käyttiksen, jyrätä muut kuin /home:n ja asentaa uudelleen.
<Jakke77> näyttää tossa videossa sen miten voi osioida muta asentaa lopuksi ihan puhtaasti, sekottaa tosiaan aloittelijan pään jos ton näyttää
<Sysi> mulle tuli jossaki välissä niin paljo ongelmia ku pidin samaa /homea että totesin helpommaks pitää pelkälle datalle osiota, sen saa kivasti jaettuaki windowsin kanssa jos tarvii
<elias_a> Softien konffitiedostothan ovat siellä /home:ssa
<Jakke77> jos kuitenki nyt installois itteensä vähän poropiirakkaa :)
<elias_a> Heh - luin ensin, että pornopiirakkaa...
<Sysi> conffit voi backupata dataosiolle, mikä ei tietty oo välttämättä helpompaa ku niiden poistaminen tarvittaessa
<elias_a> Tm_T: Heti paikalle sanomaan, että "lapset, lapset"!
<anacron> en kyllä edelleenkään nää mitään iloa suomenkielisestä asennusvideosta, mutta mulla onkin vammainen käsitys siitä että linux ei edelleenkään sovi kaikille
<elias_a> Sysi: Aika optimistinen kuva sulla nyypiöiden taidoista...
<Sysi> elias_a: tai sulla on aika optimistinen kuva ubuntusta (sen suhteen keille aiot esitellä)
<Sysi> jos ei kiinnosta osata käyttää konetta niin oikeastaan mikää käyttis ei kummiskaa toimi
<pesasa> Toisaalta, jos uudelleen asennus tarkoittaa uudemman version asentamista, voi olla parempikin päästä niistä vanhoista konffeista eroon.
<pesasa> Suunnittelen itse äidin koneen asentamista uusiksi, kun LTS tulee kohta.
<tale> Mielestäni Ubuntu on sangen helppo asentaa. Riskinä tumpulan asentaessa on tuhota koneessa jo oleva data, jos siis siinä on ennestään asennettuna jotain jonka haluaisi säilyttää. Ei siinä oikein muuta vahinkoa voi päästä tapahtumaan.
<Sysi> olettaen että asennus onnistuu, vähintän grubin osalta
<pesasa> Nykyinen asennus on käynyt läpi jo niin monta päivitysaskelta, että siellä alkaa olla (sekä järjestelmän että käyttäjän puolella) asetuksissa jo niin vanhoja käytöstä poistuneita ratkaisuja, että parempi päästä niistä eroon.
<tale> Tuskin kannattaa vastustaa asennusvideon tekemistä. Kerrankin kun tehdään jotain niin kannustaa pitäisi.
<anacron> joo no se on kyllä totta että ei siitä haittaa ole
<tale> Jos tämä kanava olisi ollut käynnissä jo muinoin, varmaan olisi jyrkästi vastustettu puista alas kapuamista tarpeettomana ja suorastaan haitallisena uudistuksena.
<anacron> niin siis nytkö ei muka vastusteta ;D
<elias_a> anacron: Mitä? Väitätkö että muka ei vastusteta?! :P
<tale> anacron: No nyt on jo myöhäistä vastustaa, kun päätös on jo tehty ja muutos toteutettukin.
<Tm_T> elias_a: niin
<andyn> tale: ITYM joka paikassa olisi kovasti mainostettu että puista kannattaa kiivetä alas, mutta kun täältä olisi tullut kysymään niin samat kovasti alas kiipeämistä mainostaneet naamat olisivat täällä vakuutelleet ettei kannata.
<elias_a> Tm_T: Sano nyt! Sana "porno" nimittäin mainittiin.
<Tm_T> en nyt ymmärrä mitä yrität saavuttaa tuolla
<elias_a> Tm_T: No sen, että pidät meille rotia sanomalla "lapset, lapset". :P
<pesasa> Kuulostaa ihan Aladobixilta.
<elias_a> pesasa: Ai niin - niinpä kuulostaakin!
<elias_a> Sysi: Tuosta Ubuntun helppoudesta tai vaikeudesta sen verran, että mulla on referenssinä 2 ryhmää pitkäaikaistyöttömiä, jotka ohjatusti asensivat lahjoituskoneisiin Ubuntun.
<elias_a> En oikein tiedä, mikä voisi olla haasteellisempi porukka. Osa oli tietysti tietotekniikan kanssa aivan sinut, joku ei oikeasti osannut käyttää hiirtä...
<ski2> elias_a: Minulla on ollut haastavampi kuuliakunta. 12 kpl tietohallintopäälliköitä joille - ne käyttivät USB:ltä bootattuja Ubuntuja joiden kanssa sitten käytettiin videopalaverisoftaa .. Olivat paljon haasteellisimpia noi kuin pitkäaikaistyöttömät!
<Iltsu>  
<elias_a> ski2: Toi on jo aika pervoa! :D
<elias_a> ski2: Oliko edes kuuliainen kuulijakunta? "Onhan tää ihan kivaa mutta kaikki oikeat työt tehdään kuitenkin wintoussilla."
<ski2> No kyllä ne melkein oli kuuliaisia - yks oli tunkenut tikun omalle läppärilleen ja oli napsauttanut asenna >;)
<ski2> Onneks ei jyrännyt kuin käyttiksen sileeksi ..
<elias_a> ski2: Nopeus on valttia :D
<elias_a> ski2: Siinähän oli hyvä hetki kysyä, että mites ne teidän lafkan backup-rotaatiot? :P
<elias_a> "Nekin voidaan muuten tehdä kätevästi tällaisella Linux-työkalulla..."
<ski2> Vain yksi oli älynnyt, että kyseessä oli Linux
<elias_a> ski2: Ihan totta? :)
<elias_a> Miksi ne sitä luulivat?
<ski2> Juu - Windowsiksi
<ski2> Tossa käynnistetiin Chrome selain ruudunkokoisena
<elias_a> Oliks ne yritysten vai julkisorganisaatioiden väkeä?
<ski2> Sekäettä.
<ski2> Ja saksasta ja itävällasta.
<elias_a> Mielenkiintoista!
<ski2> Kaikkeen sitä joutuu ..
<elias_a> Tsekatkaas muuten viime perjantain yllättävä ilouutinen: http://educoss.blogspot.com/2012/03/kreikassa-mennaan-kovaa-linux.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/nZ2zh7 -> EduCOSS - Avoimet ohjelmistot opetuksessa: Kreikassa mennään kovaa Linux-ohutpäätteiden kanssa
<ski2> Aika samanaikaisesti!
<elias_a> ski2: Kuin mikä?
<elias_a> Pitää täydentää tuota blogausta. Sain tiedon päätemäärästä.
<elias_a> Tsydeemissä on noin 3000 päätettä, puolet thinejä ja puolet fat clienteja.
<ski2> höh - 8h laskentaa kaikilla coreilla ja GPU:lla niin koneen lämpötila emolla moussut 63C:n ..
<czr_> ski2, ajattele kaikkea sita entropiaa mitä oot lisänny. kai sekin merkkaa jotain?
<ski2> crz: No tuo oli kyllä niiden mielestä yllättävä kokemus - ekan kerran kun tollainen videoneuvvottelu/kokous järjestelmä on toiminut ilman ongelmia.
<ski2> Ja mun "luento" meni hienosti kaikki oli kiinnostuneita DataCenttereiden tehokkaammasta hyödyntämisestä uusien työkalujen avulla ..
<czr_> ski2, tarkoitin tuota 8h laskentaa >/(
<czr_> :-) jopa
<ski2> Niinpä tietenkin!
<czr_> mut hienoa toi toinenkin
<czr_> mika videoneuvottelusysteemi oli kaytossa?
<ski2> No ihan vaan webexiä käytettiin ..
<czr_> ah. aattelin et jotain foss
<ski2> Sitten oli mukana myös muita työkaluja .. esim mulla oli oma serveri (läppäri) mukana jossa oli liferay viritelmä.
<czr_> yyyyyyy
<czr_> tiedän aika monta ihmistä jotka voivat pahoin tuon yhden sanan kuullessaan
<czr_> minä olen valitettavasti yksi heistä. cannot be unlearned :-(
<czr_> kavereiden kesken se alternatiivinen "deathray"-nimi on monella tapaa kuvaavampi
<paww> ai en olekaan ainut
<ninnnu_> Onneksi oon päässyt tutustumaan liferayyn vain perustallaajan näkökulmasta. Ne URLit <3
<czr_> en suosittele projektiin sotkeutumista millään tasolla jos projektissa mukana x-ray.
<czr_> jos siis ei ole erityisen masokisti.
<ski2> Niin - no eniten ne innostu Hadoopista - olin tehnyt niitten 12T datasta ..
<ski2> crz: Pakkohan asiakkaitten työkaluja käyttää vaikka olis paskoja ..
<czr_> ski2, no. niin. aina toki voi vaihtaa asiakkaita mut täytyy myöntää etten minäkään vaihtanu.
<ski2> Onneksi saa usein päättää millä työkaluilla hommia tehdään ..
<czr_> niin minäkin! kunhan ne ei maksa mitään niin saa käytää ihan mitä vain!
<czr_> ..
<ski2> No mulle ylenesä maksetaan siitä tiedosta, että mitä pitäs käyttää.
<ski2> Muttei kirjoitusvirheistä ..
<czr_> tein joskus konsulentin hommia
<czr_> mut siitä on niin pitkä aika nyt et tuntuu toiselta elämältä
<ski2> Minä olen kai lähinna arkkitehti .. joskin sellainen joka mös tekee ..
<ski2> Joskin tittelissä on ollut m:llä alkava kirosana ..
<czr_> Mad Architect?
<ski2> Dammager ..
<czr_> mä oon hienosto head of software development. se on niin ympäripyöreä termi et joutuu tekemään kaiken itse.
<ski2> No meillä head:t oli niitä joille oli tehty lobotomia ..
<ski2> Chief jotain olin suurimman osan Mokia ajasta ..
<czr_> Chief Sitting Bull :-)
<ski2> juuri niin!
<czr_> kyl musta joskus tuntuu et on lobotomia tehtykin. lähinnä perjantaisin työviikon jälkeen. mut onneksi sen verran pieni tiimi ettei ole sitä ongelmaa ettei "pääsis tekemään asioita".
<czr_> missäspäin Moksua?
<ski2> 11.5 vuoden tuomio joka suoritettiin IM:ssä ..
<czr_> ohos, pitkän kakun teit. en ees kysy mitä teit sen ansaitaaksesi :-)
<czr_> tein joskus matskua ossobuccolle ja nsn:lle ennenku oli nsn.
<czr_> en tosin koskaan työskennelly N:llä suoraan onneksi
<ski2> Oikeastaan hauskaa oli 1998-2006 välinen aika siellä .. sen jälkeen ei niinkään ..
<czr_> näin olen ymmärtänyt.
<czr_> oli se aika suht hauskaa N:n ulkopuolellakin :-)
<czr_> tosin oon ikuisesti katkera etten osallistunut yhteenkään uusmediabileeseen
<ski2> Niissä tuli käytyä liikaakin ..
<ski2> Jo EUnetin aikaan ..
<czr_> uu
<ski2> Silloin internet businesskin oli hienoa (1995)
<czr_> muistan joskus 95-96 kiroilleeni eunetin trafiikkihintoja
<czr_> kun oli liikenneluokat vielä ja erikseen molempiin suuntiin :-)
<ski2> Juu kalliita olivat!
<czr_> kyl olivat :-).
<czr_> ei sinänsä, silloin kaikki Toimi Hyvin(tm), ainakin silloisella asiakkaalla
<czr_> ja pysyttiin eunetissa aika monta vuotta siitä syystä
<czr_> pari kertaa tais käydä liikennennöintiluokan ylitys
<czr_> oli yksi akk meidän lankojen perässä niin.. tuli yllätyksiä joskus :-)
<ski2> Juu - silloin tehtiin ekat IT-miljonäärit suomeen ..
<czr_> hmm. mistähän mä hankin kuparit yhdelle asiakkaalle
<czr_> mikä se oli se lafka mikä oli ficixin vieressä?
<ski2> Niin innopolin?
<czr_> jep.
<ski2> Xgw tms?
<czr_> eips. hmm.
<czr_> saunis tais ostaa ne sit
<ski2> HSU:n pulju?
<czr_> hitto kun en muista :-(
<czr_> no, niillä oli pop sopivasti avattu sörkkään niin sain sieltä sit hpy:ltä leasattua kuparit
<ski2> ei clinet siis
<czr_> se!
<czr_> muistaakseni makso avaus joku 20kmk ja kuukausimaksutkin oli ihan hyvät.
<czr_> adsl 512/512 tais olla
<mjr> örr
<ski2> Noin - lähetti kävi hakemassa 4T levyä ..
<czr_> yhden hitachin?
<ski2> 2 kpl 2T levyjä.
<czr_> sais tulla hinnat alas kyl jossain vaiheessa
<ski2> Huomenna nuo on ~10000 km päässä kopioitumassa ..
<czr_> yay for space travel
<ski2> Hölmöltä tuntuu, että rahtaavat levyt tänne suomeen mulle jotta minä teen niille virtuaalikoneita ja konfiguraatioita softaan ja sit ne lähetetään takaisin - ehkä se halpatyön teettäminen on sit kannattavaa ..
<czr_> eihän niihin levyihin muuten saa g-testien failuja
<ski2> 200€/h veloitan sitten tuosta.
<ski2> Intian ihmeitä tolla rahalla sais leegion tekemään ..
<czr_> ihan hyvä hinta kyl
<czr_> ne tekiski ihmeitä koko rahan edestä
<czr_> sitä sais sit 10 ihmistä miettiä jälkikäteen et mitä ne tekikään
<ski2> Noi yritti teettää niitä siellä - ei ollut onnistunut.
<czr_> en ihmettele kyl
<czr_> määrä ei korvaa laatua kovin useasti
<ski2> Jenkeissä eivät saaneet tehtyä myöskään - sitä minä ihmettelen ..
<czr_> mitä sä rakensit?
<ski2> Sellaisia virtuaalikoneita joissa on tietokanta muistissa. Hajautettuna ~50 serverille.
<czr_> hadoopilla?
<czr_> hmm. ootko kayttany euroopan aws:aa btw?
<czr_> mietin yhden palvelukonseptin rakennusta sinne, kahteen zoneen
<czr_> mut vahan arveluttaa interaktiivinen latenssi suomeen asti
<ski2> en ole käyttänyt - ei kai latenssista tule ongelmaa?
<czr_> oon pyorittany jotain linoden lontoossa esim niin kyl se on "huomattavaa"
<czr_> riippuu mita tekee mut kyse on nimenomaan interaktiivista
<czr_> joten kyl sen huomaa
<czr_> 20-30 minimi RTT
<czr_> ilman adsl:ia valissa
<czr_> mut voi olla et puren hammasta ja kuitenkin laitan tuonne
<ski2> Seuraavaksi  olis sitten vuorossa OSPF ja DNS projekti sitten tänään ja huomenna.
<czr_> OSPF dnstx:n sisalla?
<czr_> nice.
<teamahma> Join #ubuntu-fi-offtopic
<ski2> Niin - 6 kaupunkiin tulee DNS:t ja nille samt osoitteet ja OSPF:llä mennään lähimpään ..
<czr_> no toi dnstx oli lähinnä vitsi :-).
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-20
<elias_a> Viittiskö joku uusimman vakaan Ubuntun käyttäjä katsoa, onko repoissa LuckyBackup-niminen softa.
<elias_a> Mä en osaa sitä käsin repoista kurkkia.
<Tm_T> elias_a: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/luckybackup
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/YMXv8b -> Ubuntu -- Details of package luckybackup in oneiric
<elias_a> Tm_T: Kiitos!
<Tm_T> packages.ubuntu.com sisältää toimivan haun (:
<elias_a> Ai niin - tietty :)
<czr> hmm. ensimmäinen x86 missä ei saa UEFI:a pois päältä. mitään ehdotuksia miten kannattaisi headlessia asentaa? lucidin laitoin mut ei bios halua buutata kovolta :-). onko pangolinissa jotain automaattista tuohon tehty?
<Tm_T> UEFI, BIOS?
<czr> Tm_T, niin?
<Tm_T> hmmm, olenkohan ymmärtänyt jotain väärin, kun minun ajatuksissa nuo on toisensa poissulkevia
<czr> en mä vain tiedä. oletin et bios on bios, mut voi tarjota 16-bittisen tilan tai uefi-tilan
<czr> ja ainakin osassa sen uefi-tilan voi kytkeä pois
<czr> eli silloin toimii edelleen 16-bittisenä alussa
<czr> EFI on asia erikseen
<czr> tai no.. lähes erikseen
<czr> mut ainakin joku on saanu 11.10:n toimimaan tuolla
<czr> joten ehkäpä sit laitan 12.04b1:n tuohon.
<Tm_T> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<Tm_T> hmm, eli sulla on UEFI joka osaa emuloida biosia?
<czr> ei. mulla on kone mika ei tue mitaan muuta kuin uefiÖa
<Tm_T> ok
<czr> tai no. tukee kyl. mut ei kovalevyltä buutatessa
<Tm_T> en hoksaa miksi se olisi ongelma
<czr> cd:n esim voi buutata
<czr> no se ei tunnista grubilla asennettua kovoa buutattavaksi
<czr> sen takia se on ongelma
<Tm_T> tämä nähty? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/e2PC0X -> UEFIBooting - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<czr> Tm_T, heheh. nimenomaan tuota kysyinkin
<czr> et onko uefilla asennus tehty mahdolliseksi vai ei. toi sivu kertoo hienosti et kuinka käännetään itse grub mis on efi-tuki.. :-)
<czr> en jaksais
<Tm_T> jeps
<czr> mut katotaas. kokeilen panglinia
<Tm_T> mulla on vain kokemusta PPC-vehkeistä EFI:llä
<czr> pitää polttaa ensin
<czr> ei PPC:lle ollu EFIä
<czr> oli OF
<Tm_T> ai
<elias_a> Mikäs tuollainen gdl_box -niminen prosessi on, joka 11.10:ssa vie multa kaiken prosutehon yhdestä coresta?
<czr> tarkoita applen inteleitä varmaan
<elias_a> 64-bittisessä siis.
<Troopie> järjestelmätyökalu
<Tm_T> czr: jaajoo, tuliko se EFI vasta myöhemmin, no, tämä kertookin miten paljon on kokemusta (;
<czr> EFI on intelin ja microsoftin alunperin legacy-biosin korvaava projekti
<elias_a> Troopie: Eipä taida olla. On Google desktopin indekseri,
<Troopie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11406652
<czr> joka polkastiin kayntiin ia-64:n yhteydessa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/9kk7Gm -> [SOLVED] Abnormal CPU use with Gnome Shell - Ubuntu Forums
<czr> apple kun vaihtoi intelin prossiin, paatti luopua myos legacy-biosista
<czr> eli ne otti sit seuraavaksi efin
<czr> powerpc:lla sita ei ollu koskaan kaytossa, ymmarrettavista syista. siella oli "OpenFirmware"
<czr> joka on hieman samantyylinen kuin EFI, mut EFI on laajempi
<czr> UEFI sit on versio EFI:sta milla on tarkoitus korvata ihan oikeast legacybiokset
<czr> mut en ole ottanu siita hirveasti selvaa. EFI:llä on tullu leikittyä kyllä aikoinaan
<elias_a> Troopie: Kiitos - tuohan se on.
<Troopie> :)
<czr> Tm_T, on kyl niin taas "computer says no"-fiilis tän kans. piti vaan pikasesti hankkia joku pikku purkki mihin dumpata paria failia kerran vuorokaudessa. ei ookaan niin helppoa :-)
<elias_a> czr: Suomeksi tuo sanotaan "Onko kiire vai tehdäänkö tietokoneella?"
<elias_a> Vanha graafisen alan sanonta...
<czr> ilman tietokonetta tuon ongelman ratkaiseminen ois aika hankalaa kyl :-). mut joo.
<czr> mut tätä on nyt jatkunu useamman koneen verran. edelliskerralla tuli nvidian optimus yllätyksenä. sitä ennen tuli "intel GMA 500"
<czr> oikeasti joskus tulee mieleen et en ala enää. pitäkää tunkkinne.. mut, kai se on jotenkin pakko :-)
<czr> (tämä ei siis ollut purnausta ubuntua tai linuxia kohtaan, vaan yleisemminkin vanhan parran muutosvastarintaa kaikkea kohtaan)
<czr> sweet. pangolin ei edes buuttaa cd:lta
<ath> :P
<ath> Itse asensin sen. Erikoisinta oli, että Pangolin tukee uutta teknologiaa: DECnettiä.
<czr> todella :-)
<czr> no. laitoin ocelotin latautumaan. ehkäpä se menis.
<czr> tää on niin tätä taas :-)
<elias_a> czr: Mäkin täällä asentelen. TOsin ei ole noin suuria ongelmia.
<czr> heh. nakojaan toi levykin sit on sellainen mis on 4K sektorit
<czr> ehka sekin vaikutti asiaan
<Arduinu> Win 7 meni paskas ja asentelin ubuntu 12.04 , mitenkähän ton oikeanpuolinmaisen win näppiksen saisn muutettua super L:läkksi
<yakc> super l?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-21
<czr> "enemmän L kuin uskoisit"
<czr> huomenta kaikille
<tabasko> onkohan ilmaisia/opensource ajanhallinta softaa olemassa
<UrB> haetaanko nyt jotain muuta kuin kalenteria?
<tabasko> sellaista johon pystyy eri ihmiset laittamaan tunteja ylös, ehkä jopa yhdisteleen eri ihmiset samoihin projekteihin ym
<tabasko> UrB: pikemminkin tuntikirjaa tai kevyttä projektin hallintaa
<UrB> ah, tuota en tiedä
<n1ko> niin siis tuntikirjanpitoa?
<n1ko> kerro jos löydät
<UrB> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_project-management_software
<UrB> tosta vois aloittaa tutkimukset
<UrB> tosin en tiedä kuinka noiss tuntikirjausta löytyy
<tabasko> n1ko: sitä
<tabasko> kimai.org näyttää söpöltä, mutta se ei taida sopia isomman porukan tuntikirjanpitoon
<UrB> http://astrid.com/home - tuotakin voisi kuvitella todella kevyeen käyttöön
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/IdRS6q -> Free Shared To-do List/Task Manager on iPhone, Android, Chrome Store, and the Web - Astrid
<tabasko> eikun ei, on tässä joku admin paneeli ja eri käyttäjiä
<tabasko> hmm
<tabasko> tää kimai näyttää sittenkin ehkä siltä mitä hain, tuntikirjanpito projektikohtaisesti ja osaapa se lykätä jopa odt-excelinä laskun :)
<tabasko> ja voi asentaa omaan serveriin + se on opensourcea
<tale> tabasko: Emacs Org-Modessakin on tuntikirjanpito ja muu ajanhallinta, mutta ei ei taida olla hyvä ratkaisu jos on monen työntekijän tunnit merkittävä.
<elias_a> tabasko: Uuh. Odt-Excel. Mikäs se sellainen on?
<elias_a> No mitäs nyt? Aika hurjaa: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/android-and-linux-re-merge-into-one-operating-system/10625
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/OSWlOO -> Android and Linux re-merge into one operating system | ZDNet
<Tm_T> eh?
<mjr> harhaanjohtavaa uutisointia
<elias_a> Onko? Miten?
<mjr> kerneliin vaan mergataan jotain android-pätsejä
<mjr> eri käyttiskokonaisuutena säilyy android silti
<Tm_T> zdnet on jenkkityylinen viihdeuutissivusto minun silmissä /:
<elias_a> Niin otsikko on väärä.
<Tm_T> mutta väärä kanava? (:
<elias_a> No juu.
<tabasko> elias_a: kielioppivirheitä sattuu kun on vauhti päällä :)
<elias_a> tabasko: Ei tuo sellainen ollut vaan karkea kategoriavirhe ;-)
<Arduinu> Onkohan jotenki mahollista muuttaa oikean win näppiksen toimintaa
<tabasko> Arduinu: miten?
<Arduinu> haluasin että win+L menisi lukoon kone
<Arduinu> kun nyt win näppäimen kohalla on joku compose näppis
<anacron> voihan noit softamappaa vaik
<Arduinu> ja saakohan jotenkin nuo hiiren asetukset palautettua defaultiksi
<tabasko> Arduinu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Nq8ipX -> How can I configure Unity? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<Arduinu> sorry tyhmistä kysymyksistä mutta olen köyttänyt ubuntua vain pari kertaa virtualboxissa, ajattelin ny tkokeilla kun win 7 meni eilen paskaksi
<tabasko> ei ole tyhmiä kysymyksiä, tosin ubuntun unity pohjaa aika vakaasti omiin näppis shortcutteihin
<tabasko> kun pidät windows näppäintä pohjassa pitäisi tulla lista eri shortcuteista
<tabasko> esim Ctrl+Alt+L lukitsee näytön
<tabasko> Ctrl+Alt+D näyttää työpöydän jne
<tabasko> jos otat alt+F2 ja kirjoitat siihen about:config pääset muokkaamaan jotain näppäin oikkareita
<Ondalf> alt+F2 vastaa hyvin paljon Win+R
<Arduinu> tuossa alt+f2 löytää ton about:config mutta entterillä en pääse ajamaan sitä, ei tapahdu mitään
<Arduinu> ja toinen ongelma kun yritän luoda tiliä ubuntu software centeriin kaikki on ok mutta seuraava napista ei taphdu mit
<Arduinu> kummallista kaikkiallal netissä lukee että noin se tehdään, mutta en saa toimimaan
<Aku506> Arduinu: Saat lukituksen ko. näppäimeen, kun käynnistät sovelluksen "näppäimistö", siirryt pikanäppäinvälilehdelle ja kohtaan järjestelmä. Siellä sitten kohta lukitse näyttö.
<Aku506> En muuten edes tiennyt, että software centeriin saa rekisteröidyttyä
<Arduinu> Noin minä sitä yritinkin mutta kun painan vasenta win näppistä ja L tulee vain teksti Multi_key eikä lukitus toimi, kaikki muut yhdisteet toimivat
<Arduinu> voi rekisteröityä että näkee suositukset
<Arduinu> tarkoitatkohan tuolla about:config jutulla tätä :http://www.howtogeek.com/101006/how-to-tweak-unity-on-ubuntu-with-the-compizconfig-settings-manager/
<Arduinu> saakohan tuota salasanan kysymistä vähemmälle joka keta kun asentaa jotain kysyy salista
<Tm_T> eikös se ole hyvä?
<elias_a> Saahan sen pois jos haluaa romuttaa käyttiksen tietoturvan kokonaan.
<elias_a> Mutta kuten Tm_T sanoi, se on hyvä ja kuuluu asiaan.
<elias_a> Yksi tietoturvan perusjuttuja on se, että käyttöjärjestelmää ei ajeta pääkäyttäjän oikeuksilla.
<Arduinu> No samanlainen ratkaisu kuin win on eli kun on pääkäyttäjän oikeuksilla riitää kyllä  tai ei napin painallus
<elias_a> No samalla tavallahan se toimii Ubuntussakin jos todella olet pääkäyttäjän oikeuksilla.
<elias_a> Tosin Ubuntu on niin fiksusti rakennettu, että pääkäyttäjän oikeuksilla ei defaulttina pääse edes käynnistämään graafista käyttöliittymää.
<elias_a> Arduinu: Tuohon winkkarin toteutukseen on niin helppo rakentaa eksploitti, että ei kiitos moista mihinkään muualle.
<Arduinu> No joo kyl tää alkaa kuulostaa paremmalta
<elias_a> Sitäpaitsi kun käynnistät pakettienhallinnan, sulta kysytään sitä salasanaa tasan kerran.
<Arduinu> Käytän microsfot wireless mobile mouse 4000 jossa vieritys on tehty todella pehmeäksi mutta ubuntu ei tunnista sitä oiken vaan tässä se tökii
<Tm_T> jooh, se software center on vähän erilainen tossa suhteessa
<Ondalf> vieritys? hiiren liike vaiko rulla?
<Arduinu> ruööa
<Arduinu> rulla*
<Ondalf> sehän on kuules ohjelmistopohjanen vika/ominaisuus sitten
<Tm_T> liittyyköhän asiaan esim Firefoxissa oleva asetus "smooth scroll"
<Ondalf> toisekseen, eikös tuollane smuuthi skrolli ole hetkellisesti aikas hyvä GPU tappaja. ainakin omat testit on moisen paljastanu. välillä jotain betaversiota käyttäessä tuntu että kelat ja konkat hyppii syliin näyttiksestä ko alkaa vinkumaan scrollatessa...
<Tm_T> en ole moista havainnut
<Ondalf> mie olin moista huomaavinani juuri silloin, kun firefoksiin lisättiin GPU kiihytys yleisesti
<Ondalf> tiä sitten, miten se näinäpäivinä toimii... lienet koodi on muuttunut viksummaksi ajan saatossa
<elias_a> On noita vastaavia tullut havaittua. S3:n näyttisajurit ovat olleet noissa asioissa reikäistä kuraa.
<Arduinu> Niin oliko siihe hiiren rullaan parannusta?
<Ondalf> ongelma on ohjelmistopohjanen. katsoppas esim. firefoxin asetus "smooth scroll" josko moinen ois enabloitu sielt
<Arduinu> käytän chromea ja siellä oli samantyyppinen asetus joka "parantaa" sitä
<Ondalf> son melkeempä nii, että sen ohjelman, mitä käytät, pitää tukea sitä ominaisuutta. ei toimi asetukset käyttöjärjestelmätasolla tietääkseni. tosin, 10.10 oli viimeinen, jota oon testannut ees jollain tapaa kunnolla. epäilen tosin, ettei xorg ole paljoa muuttunut
<Arduinu> Vielä pari ongelmaa :) kun käynnistän koneen saanko Num Lockin päälle automaattisesti kun se heittää sen aina pois päältä koneen sammutettua
<Ondalf> biossista, jos jostain. en pikaseltaa muista muuta konstia. winkkari sen automaagisesti normaalisti enabloi, jos kyseessä pöytäkone...
<Arduinu> ja saanko mitenkään Ctrl+Alt+2 tekemään @ merkin kun saan sen vain Alt Gr+ 2 näppiksestä
<Tm_T> biosissa onnistuu, xorgille voi(?) sanoa, ja on näitä erinäisiä apuohjelmiakin olemassa
<Tm_T> ja KDE tarjoaa muunmuassa tuohon valinnan
<Arduinu> joo pitää kohta katsoa biossista
<Ondalf> altgr+2 on lienet se oikea(TM) tapa tehrä se merkki. ^+Alt+2 voi tarkoittaa joissain ohjelmissa täysin eriä...
<Tm_T> ^
<Ondalf> ja pahoittelen, että käytän paljon "luulisin" "uskoisin" ym. muotoja, sillä käytän vain palvelinympäristössä linuxia, joten työpöytäkäyttö on taas täysin hakoteillä...
<Arduinu> Ei siitä ole mitään haittaa kokeilemalla ne selviää
<Ondalf> onhan noita tullut testattua eräskin kappale. tosin viimeisen kerran käytin deskarissa linuxia noin 2 viikkoa öpaut vuos sitte...
<Ondalf> silloin riitti taas kokeilut siltä kertaa :D
<Arduinu> Olettekohan saanut toimimaan tuo pikanäppäimistä siirrä ikkuna työtilaan yms.
<Ondalf> onkse muutako bindata? vai oliko sillä jopa valmiina jokin näppäinoikotie?
<Arduinu> Kysyn vielä kerran saako Ctrl+Alt+D tilalle win+D oisin tottunnu nimittäin tuohon
<Ondalf> sul ois aika jopi uudelleenbindata "pari" nappia... kaippa ne pystyy vaihtamaan nekin defaultit. viimeistään xorgin conffeista, kun vaihtaa vähän näppäinoikoteitä ;)
<Arduinu> saakohan tuota gimp 2.7.6 mitenkään ubuntulle winukalle on http://www.partha.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/NUabco -> Partha's Place
<Arduinu> Se on winukalle ei ubuntulle
<UrB> 2.7.5-xxxx on uusin linux versio
<inz> Arduinu, ottaen huomioon, että 2.7.6 ei oo julkastu, niin todennäkösesti ei saa
<Tm_T> !gimp
<lubotu3> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gt2wLr -> GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program
<Tm_T> no eipä lämmittänyt
<inz> oho, sehän oli lähteny jo
<inz> vois ottaa silmän käteen
<Tm_T> kumpaan?
 * czr ojentaa yhden
<czr> toi kay molempaan kateen
<czr> ei samanaikaisesti!
<tabasko> onko comix nykyään mcomix? :o
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-22
<happosade> Iltaa
<tale> Huomenta pikemminkin.
<happosade> Eikös LaTeXissa ladattu babel-paketti englannin kieliopilla seuraavasti: \usepackege[english]{babel}
<happosade> :(
<tale> happosade: package oli väärin kirjoitettu.
<tale> happosade: Muute toi näyttäis olevan samalla tavalla kuin kirja kertoo. http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX/Internationalization#Hyphenating
<happosade> Aaa, kiitos
<elias_a> happosade: Kannattaiskos nukkua välillä? :P
<Tm_T> ei?
<elias_a> Tm_T: Veikkaisin toisin päin.
<UrB> nukkuminen kannattaa, nukkumisen yrittäminen ei
<elias_a> Jos ei tuu uni niin lenkki auttaa. Irkkaaminen ei.
<czr> elias_a, pitaa valita tarpeeksi puuduttava kanava niin kyl auttaa
<UrB> lenkki auttaa viiveellä - ihan heti perään on turha ainakaan itsellä odottaa nukkumattia
<elias_a> UrB: Joo - kyllä siinä sellainen puolitoista tuntia menee.
<elias_a> Mutta on se parempi konsti kuin nukahtamislääkkeiden popsiminen.
<UrB> ehdottomasti, niihin en koskisi
<UrB> vaan aamun ilon tarjoaa regressio precisessä
<UrB> fonteista uupuu taas vaihteeksi paloja
<UrB> pitkä aika menikin ilman tuota
<Tm_T> precisessa pitää olla regressiota, eihän se muuten olisi kehitysversio /:
<czr> s/kehitysversio/uusi LTS/
<UrB> Tm_T: joo, mutta jotain rajaa kuinka vanhoja bugeja nostetaan takaisin esiin :D
 * czr menee mokottamaan nurkkaan
<UrB> tää on riivannut 10.04:stä eteenpäin
<czr> nimenomaan. LTS kato.
<UrB> tämän aamun updatet palautti - ilmeisesti uusi kernel versio
<czr> ainii. se ongelma mika oli uefin kanssa. se ilmeisesti on enemman ongelma siita et kayttaa 4k-levyja
<elias_a> Minkälaista mokkoa mokottaessa käsitellään? :P
<elias_a> Anglismeja? :P
<czr> mökömökö :-)
<UrB> moekoe
<czr> UrB +1
<elias_a> Tulihan se sieltä!
<elias_a> :D
<czr> onks joku saanu onnistuneesti jonkin version ubuntusta asennettua siten et se buuttaa 4k-levyltä?
<czr> joku täällä olevista siis :-)
<UrB> piti ihan googlettaa että mikä 4k-levy
<UrB> hyvä tietää että tuollainen ei toimi ilman kikkailua, en olisi osannut varoa
<czr> ihan "tavallisen" 2T limpun ostin tuohon
<czr> ei ollukaan sit ihan.. tavallinen.
<UrB> tulevaisuuden tavallinen
<re-G> eihä noita varmaa 512B:nä enää ees ole
<czr> niin no. oli silloin kun viimeksi ostin :-)
<re-G> czr: mikäs ongelma boottaamisessa
<re-G> kuulostaa meinaa perin epätodennäköseltä että ois levyn vika
<czr> jaa-a. sen ku tietäis. uefi-systeemi, asennus kaikki menee ok (riippuu vähän versiosta) mut sit ku laittaa reboot niin ei tunnista levyä et ois validi boot source
<czr> viesti tulee siis ihan biosissa
<czr> samalinen mikä tulee jos kovo ois nollaa täynnä
<czr> kun luen tuota AF wikipediajuttua niin kyl tulee itsellekin mieleen et miksei toimis
<re-G> czr: koittanu biosista kääntää efiboottia päälle ja pois?
<tale> Linuxin ytimen piti jo pari vuotta sitten haltsata noi 4k sektorin levyt.
<czr> re-G, ei voi
<czr> mut hmm. yksi juttu mitä en oo testannu on se et partition itse fdiskillä ensin
<re-G> czr: ja samalta lankulta bootannu wanhalta levyltä ok?
<czr> ja sit vasta asennan. muuten sinne menee gpt. voi olla et se sit on ongelma..
<re-G> ubuntun
<czr> re-G, en oo buutannu tuolta lankulta mitään koskaan
<czr> live toimii ok
<re-G> ah, eli on paljon muitakin poissuljettavia asioita
<czr> onjuu. ei tosin voi kaikkea testata ristiin.
<czr> tai no hmm. ehkä voikin
<czr> kokeilen legacy-partitioinnilla. voi olla et toi bios yrittää olla liian fiksu ja kun huomaa et medialla on GPT, niin olettaa et haluaa buutata UEFInä automaagisesti
<re-G> joo, kuulostaa suunnitelmalta
<czr> biosissa nimittäin on listattu erikseen UEFI boot sourcet ja hard drivet. ja toi kovo tulee asennuksen jälkeen sinne UEFI-listaan. ei hard driveihin.
<re-G> mutta huomaa, että
<czr> tosin buutissa lukee myös et "PS/2 Mouse: No Install". eli kyseessä on laatuoptimoitu tuotos :-)
<re-G> gpt-taulu asentuu sekä alkuun että loppuun levyä
<czr> meinaat et bios osais katsoa myös lopusta? hmm.
<czr> hyvä tietää.
<czr> nollaan senkin sit
<czr> re-G, ihan lopussa?
<re-G> että jos haluat varmistua ettei se tunnista sitä gpt:ksi niin kirjoita nollaa myös levyn loppuun
<re-G> jotai kymmeniä kt riittää
<re-G> dd:n seekillä onnistuu
<czr> jep, dd on ystävä muutenkin
<czr> jostain syystä mulle tulee eteen näitä mielenkiintoisia konffiksia aina
<czr> btw, esim ocelotin server-versiota ei voi asentaa laisinkaan kun tulee pakettiriippuvuuskonflikti asennettavan kernelin suhteen
<czr> mikä on aika.. hauskaa.
<czr> sit pandolin ei buuttaa tuossa laisinkaan (live-cd:kään)
<czr> tai alttia kokeilin.
<elias_a> czr: Sulla on sama lahja kuin mulla. Mä en varmaan olisi muuten alkanut käyttää Linuxia mutta kun mä saan kaiken aina rikki, sekaisin ja löydän kaikki bugit, oli pakko ottaa käyttöön käyttis, johon saa tukea muualtakin kuin valmistajalta.
<czr> elias_a, näinpä
<elias_a> Työkaverit eivät uskoneet kun mä puhuin tästä karmasta.
<czr> karvan laki.
<czr> sitä mä ihmettelen miksei ne heti nostanu sektorikokoa jonnekin 16/32K:hon
<elias_a> Sen jälkeen kun mun esityksen aikana yhden auditorion ääni- ja valotietokone (wintoosa) tilttasi heti mun esityksen alettua, ne alkoivat uskomaan :)
<czr> :-)
<elias_a> Ja sekin oli hassu kun olin Digitodayn toimittajana Win2K:n julkaisun pressitilaisuudessa mäsällä Vantaalla.
<UrB> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/950413 - ei tähän löytyisi verifiointi apua kanavalta?
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 950413 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth connections stalling" [Undecided,New]
<elias_a> Sellainen Ruotsin isoherra demosi sitä... ja minä olin eturivissä kun olin tullut sinne vähän myöhässä.
<UrB> paha itsekseen poissulkea hapantunut hw
<elias_a> No se serveriversio heitti aika pian bluescreenin.
<czr> elias_a :-)
<elias_a> Sanoin sille ruotsalaiselle johtajalle ruotsiksi, että älä huoli, Solarikset ja AIXitkin tilttaa kun mä tulen lähelle.
<elias_a> Jostain syystä se ei ollenkaan lohduttanut sitä. En ymmärrä miksi myötätunto ei kelvannut... :P
<UrB> paras ohjelmistodemo missä olen itse ollut osallisena sisälsi seinän takana kuumeisesti tietokantaa pätsäävät työntekijät
<UrB> "toimii se"
<czr> ei microsoftilla opeteta myötätuntoa. jos sitä osoittaa haastattelussa niin ei saa paikkaa.
<czr> no, kerron mitä tuon kanssa käyn sit ku taas jaksan kokeilla. varmaan lounaan jälkeen. sopivan aivojumihommaa sit
<czr> voin kertoa et toi 399E euron aceri on tullu jo aika kalliiksi :-). mut säästetään, makso mitä makso.
<czr> (plus oppiipahan itse uusia asioita vaikka väkisin)
<elias_a> Mitäs hemmettiä? Mun Oneiricissa on muuten menut suomeksi mutta silti on ylhäällä Applications ja Places.
<elias_a> Käytän siis fallback-desktopia.
<tale> elias_a: Ei ole suomi-paketit asennettuna?
<tale> elias_a: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntu_tutuksi#Suomeksi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QcUW0f -> Ubuntu tutuksi – Porixi
<elias_a> tale: Näin ilmeisesti. Omituista kun tein asennuksen kuitenkin suomeksi.
<elias_a> Ja verkkoyhteys oli kyllä päällä asennuksen ajan
<elias_a> Ilmeisesti taas uusi bugi installerissa :(
<czr> elias_a, tolleenhan se kai on aina toiminu
<czr> ot mut what the h: http://wonder-tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=2&url=http://www.ubuntu.fi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ASFwJv -> Ubuntu Suomi
<heikkiket> Täälläkin jengille tiedoksi näin joutessaan: kirjoitin pienen HOWTON Fast Track Ultran konffimisesta Linuxissa yleensäkin (Ubuntu-maustein). Englanniksi kylläkin: http://linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=7673&p=25072#p25072
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/obq3XJ -> LinuxMusicians • View topic - monitor routing on m-audio fast track ultra 8r
<heikkiket> ihmisillä näyttää olevan vaikeuksia saada tuota reititystä toimimaan, eli ilmeisesti pitäisi vääntää kortille oma konffi-softa? Oiskohan se hankalaa tehd
<czr> heikkiket, sul on toi kaytossa linuxissa?
<czr> hmm. tavallaan kutkuttais mut on se kuitenkin 400e.
<Mirv> 4.5W idle-kulutus mulla nyt 12.04:ssa sandybridge-läppärillä :D
<Mirv> (näyttö päällä ja kirkkaus minimissä, WLAN yhdistettynä, BT päällä)
<czr> Mirv, kannattaa laittaa pois paalta niin saastaa loputkin
<czr> Mirv, millainen naytto?
<Mirv> ubuntu 12.10 alkaa lataamaan ilmasta idlenä! :)
<Mirv> czr: 1600x900, >400 nits maksimikirkkaus
<czr> onhan se ilmanen muutenkin :-)
<czr> Mirv, mut siis millainen taustavalo ja paneeli?
<czr> ja minkä kokoinen?
<Mirv> czr: taustavalosta en tiedä, paremmasta päästä TN-paneeleja vaikka onkin TN. 13.3"
<czr> ei mua taskulamppuna käyttö kiinnosta :--)
<czr> oki
<Mirv> mua kiinnostaa jotta näkee vähän kirkkaammallakin säällä
<czr> luultavasti leditausta jos on uudempi
<Mirv> no onhan se joo varmastikin
<Honvai> En näe mitään voisitteko viedä minut kuninkaan luo munilla olisi peli ehdotus :|
<czr> Mirv, ei ole paha kyl kulutus. mistä kohtaa mittasit?
<Myrtti> siitähän sai melkein selkoa
<Tm_T> no jopas
<czr> Myrtti, parit välimerkit tuonne sekaan niin menis 100%.
<czr> semanttisesti tosin hieman arveluttava lause edelleenkin
<czr> "En näe mitään! Voisitteko viedä minut kuninkaan luo? munilla olisi peli ehdotus. :|"
<czr> yhdyssanavirheitä taas on niin useasti ettei sen perusteella voi päätellä onko kirjoittaja ihminen vai ei.
<czr> btw, se mun aamupäiväinen teoria uefi-aktivoinnista piti paikkansa
<czr> katotaas josko nyt asentuis paremmin
<elias_a> czr: Niin että on aina ollut rikki?
<elias_a> czr: Palaan siis tuohon valikoiden kieliasiaan.
<czr> jaa-a. en mä yleensä asenna kuin lts:ää ja se on ainakin noin käyttäytyny aina
<elias_a> Okei. Mun mielestä se on kyllä tosi outoa.
<elias_a> Bootattukin on.
<elias_a> Tai ei outoa vaan se on vaan rikki.
<elias_a> Pitää testata vielä virtuaalikoneella.
<czr> jee, asentu
<czr> re-G, elias_a, kiitoksia tuesta (myös henkisestä)
<tale> czr: Saako vielä yhteenvedon, mitä piti tehdä 4 Kt sektorin levyillä ja UEFI-bootille jotta homma toimi?
<czr> tale, ei ollu kiinni ilmeiseseti AF-levysta. en tieda tarkkaan mika ongelma oli edellaankaan. mut tuhoamalla kasin levylta GPT (ubuntu installer halusi vakisten sellaisen laittaa, vaikka ko levyn voi partitioida toimivasti myos legacynakin). sit partitioin sen kasin fdiskilla. sit kaynnistin asentimen, sit otin custom-partitioinnin ja valkkasin sielta erikseen /boot ja loput ext4-rootille ja asensin
<czr> tuon nollauksen jalkeen tosiaanbuuttasin koneen kerran ja varmistin et bios ei halunnu buutata kovoa enaa uefina vaan ihan normisti
<czr> kovo siirtyi ilman GPT:ta "hard disk"-listaan niinku pitikin
<czr> tale, ei liene ihan se mitä hait, mut it is what it is.
<Mirv> czr: ihan Unity-työpöydällä (ilman sovelluksia auki)
<czr> Mirv, kun tehon mittauksesta on kyse, niin varmaan sulla oli joku mittari jossain kiinni. missa se oli kiinni?
<Mirv> czr: ihan akun ilmoittama powerstat:lla.
<Mirv> ne pitävät ilmeisesti aika hyvin paikkansa, koska ei tämä esim. muuten kestäisi 7+ tuntia käytössä
<Mirv> powertop:kin käy paremman puutteessa, mutta powerstat antaa myös hajonnan ja mittaa melko pitkään yms
<Myrtti> akku irti ja tökkeli mittariin
<Mirv> joo se olisi toki kanssa jos hifistelemään lähtee
<Mirv> ä näyttää
<czr> sen takia kysyinkin. itseä kiinnostaa se oheissäläkin
<Mirv> on mulla kyllä verkkopistokemittarikin, voisi joskus kokeilla akun ollessa täynnä miltä näyttää
<czr> otat akun irti, pistät verkooon kiinni
<Mirv> ultrabookeissa on integroitu akku, tarttis ruuvailla
<czr> ne halvat mittarit on virheellisiä +-10% mut ihan tarpeeksi hyviä
<czr> ah. sellainen.
<Mirv> no toi powerstat näyttää varmasti myöskin +-10%
<ath> Mistä se muuten mittaa kulutuksen?
<Mirv> ath: mikä, ja millä tavalla mistä?-)
<ath> powertop :)
<ath> powerstat whatever
<Mirv> se kysyy kerneliltä joka kysyy Mr. Batteryltä
<Mirv> ja nykyään ne sellaisia kertoo
<ath> Mutta eikös mr. batteryn piirit ole helpostikin vallan tarkkoja?
<czr> ei ole
<Mirv> no joo kyllä mä voisin kuvitella että Mr. Batteryyn ei olisi kovin hankalaa pistää melko tarkkaa ilmaisinta
<czr> Mirv, onko sulla jotain urlia powerstat:ille?
<czr> itseasiassa mr batteryssä on nimenomaan hankalaa koska vaikea tehdä jännitereferenssiä mikä ei kuluttais itse sähköä
<Mirv> czr: https://launchpad.net/~colin-king/+archive/powermanagement
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hcw7qo -> Power Management Tools : Colin King
<Mirv> tässä päästään toki myös tarkkuuden määritelmän äärelle. +-10% on ihan riittävä moneen :)
<Mirv> joo lounas syöty, tarttee varmaan liikahtaa ->
<czr> powerstat lukee tiedon /proc/acpi/battery :sta
<czr> tarkkus voi olla mitä vain siis
<czr> mut, kiva softa, kiitoksia tuosta.
<czr> ihmettelin vain ettei tuota mainosteta oikein missään
<czr> mikä on helpoin tapa ottaa ocelot -desktop-asennus ja tehdä siitä ocelot -server-asennus? (lähinnä et sais minimalin ja desktopin "väliset" paketit pois)?
<re-G> czr: :)
<elias_a> http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2012/03/22/tdf-announces-libreoffice-3-4-6/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/z31fL8 -> TDF announces LibreOffice 3.4.6 « The Document Foundation Blog
<elias_a> Milloinkohan sieltä valuu uudempaa repoihin?
<elias_a> Tällainen reikähän siellä on: http://www.openoffice.org/security/cves/CVE-2012-0037.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/4FCjsR -> CVE-2012-0037
<rhkfin> Osaako joku kertoa minkälainen skripti pitäis kirjoittaa jotta sais muotoiltua kansiollisesta kuvia pdf:n jossa on kullakin sivulla 2 kuvaa vierekkäin ja 3 päällekkäin..?
<rhkfin> convert osaa tehdä kuva/sivu
<rhkfin> Esim. gwenviewillä saa printattua pdf:ks manuaalisesti mut.. ei oo tyylikäs ratkaisu.
<rhkfin> Kuva kaikki identtisen kokoisia.
<rhkfin> oh, montage!
<rhkfin> käsittämättömiä juttuja osaa toi imagemagick!
<re-G> ei se turhaan ole magic :)
<rhkfin> joo ei :)
<rhkfin> VAU!!!
<rhkfin> montage *.png -tile 2x3 miff:- | convert - output.pdf
<rhkfin> Mul ei oo mitään käsitystä mitä toi miff tekee
<rhkfin> mut toi siis tekee kuvia joissa on 2x3 png:tä nipussa, antaa ne convertille joka paketoi pdf:ks.
<rhkfin> Ohhoh.
<rhkfin> Tommosta yrittäis käsin askarrella ni menis ikä ja terveys, saati että sit jos päivittäis kuvat niin menis homma uusiks.
<rhkfin> Aika voimakkaita työkaluja maar :)
<Finnish> Miksiköhän Canonin Ixuksen kamerakortti menee aina persiilleen kun sen laittaa koneen kortinlukijaan kiinni? Siis kun alustaa kortin kamerassa niin toimii, mut sit kun käyttää korttia ubuntussa niin sen jälkeen tulee error-ilmoitus kameraan että memory card corrupted tms?
<Finnish> Oon sit yrittäny usb-piuhalla kameraa yhdistää koneeseen mut ei ubuntu ymmärrä/näe kameraa?
<elias_a> Finnish: Onkos se tuettujen joukossa?
<Finnish> Muistaaksent se on joskus toiminu usbilla, toi on Ixus55
<elias_a> Ja minäkin kysyn: eikös picasaa enää saa linuxille?
<elias_a> Finnish: Mikä distro?
<Finnish> 12.04... Ei pitäis varmaan vaikutusta olla?
<Kurko> ubuntu on joskus mulla sotkenu sd korttien fat tiedostojärjestelmiä
<elias_a> Finnish: On. En muistanut, mutta tuollainen on rikottu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/220236
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 220236 in Ubuntu "gnome photo import failure with canon ixus 55" [Undecided,Invalid]
<elias_a> pesasa: Etkös sinä tuohon törmännyt?
<Finnish> Kappas kappas, eli vois olla ubuntussa vika
<elias_a> Finnish: Olisitko uskonut :P
<Finnish> En...
<elias_a> Finnish: Käsi sydämelle! Ihan totta?
<elias_a> :O
<Finnish> Kyllä tää 12.04 on muuten toiminu niin loistavasti. Tosin tulostimessa on vielä häikkää mut muuten tää on toiminu kuin ammuttu hirvi
<elias_a> Juuri tuon kaltaisia mokia on tehty viime aikoina.
<Finnish> Höh
<elias_a> Mutta se picasa - eikös sitä saa enää mistään Ubuntulle?
<elias_a> JAa - nyt tuli koneen pois laitto.
<rhkfin> elias_a: vaihda Picasasta KPhotoAlbumiin, uus release tulossa kohtapuolin.
<rhkfin> elias_a: mut käsittääkseni linux-picasa on joo mennyttä tai tulee olemaan tms
<Honvai> Terve
<Honvai> Mitkä ohjelmat kopioin cd:lle jotta voin koodata oman käyttäjärjestelmät?
<Honvai> Tämä tietokone on IBM R40
<rhkfin> Nyt on jännä kysymys kyllä! Jännä nähdä vastukset!
<rhkfin> Honvai: mitä siis aiot tehdä?
<rhkfin> Mä luulen etten ihan ymmärtänytkään kysymystä
<Honvai> Aijon Formatoida kovalevyn ja. Mitä ohjelmia joudun polttamaan cd:lle jotta voin ohjelmoida tietokoneelle oman käyttöjärjestelmän?
<tumppu> eli asentamaan käyttöjärjestelmän kuten ubuntun?
<tumppu> vai meinaatko tehdä aivan nollasta lähtien oman käyttöjärjestelmän?
<Honvai> Kyllä
<Honvai> Minulla on ohjeet sitä varten mutta en pääse formatoimaan kovalevyä koska en tiedä mitä poltan cd:lle
<tumppu> http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/rAGKKv -> Lataa - Ubuntu Suomi
<Honvai> Tehty
<rhkfin> Honvai: seuraavaksi http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Levykuva
<rhkfin> eli koko se ladattu paketti poltetaan CD-levylle (mutta ei yhtenä tiedostona vaan vähän hienommin jotta siitä saadaan CD josta koneen voi käynnistää)
<Honvai> Näitä on monta. Minkä valitsen?
<rhkfin> mitä tarkoitat mitä on monta?
<rhkfin> eli oletko jo ladannut n. 600 megan tiedoston koneellesi?
<Honvai> En tiedä mikä näistä vaihtoehdoista on se oikea.
<tumppu> vaikka tämä http://fi.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.4/ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<Honvai> Kiitos
<rhkfin> joo toi on hyvä valinta.
<tumppu> tuo on perus-ubuntu
<rhkfin> Asentamisohje löytyy täältä: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen
<rhkfin> kannattaa silmäillä ennen aloittamista
<Honvai> Onnistuuko potllaminen WinXP omalla ohjelmalla.
<Honvai> Ohjeissa mainitaan että pitäisi ladata ojhelma erikseen
<rhkfin> Tietääkseni ei onnistu XP:n omilla
<rhkfin> Toi infrarecorder lienee ihan OK ladata. Pieni ja näppärä, ei taakoita konetta juurikaan.
<rhkfin> Honvai: tai toki jos sulla jo on XP:ssä joku CD:n poltto-ohjelma, saattaa se osata.
<rhkfin> Esim. Nero taitaa osata.
<Honvai> Onko toi trolli?
<rhkfin> ei.
<rhkfin> XP:n mukana tulevat työkalut eivät käsittääkseni osaa levykuvia polttaa.
<rhkfin> Nero luultavasti osaa.
<rhkfin> Infrarecorder osaa.
<rhkfin> Muista en tiedä.
<rhkfin> Jos jotain jäi epäselväksi, saa kysyä :)
<Honvai> Jotta säilytän yhteyden teihin, niin voisitko antaa puhelin numeron josta saan etätukea mikäli ongelmia ilmaantuu?
<rhkfin> Ja arvostaisin myös jos kertoisit tarkemmin mikä herätti epäilyt että trollista olisi kyse niin osaisin jatkossa paremmin välttää sellaista.
<rhkfin> Honvai: puhelintukea en tarjoa.
<rhkfin> Honvai: onko kyseessä ainoa koneesi, johon nyt laitat ubuntun?
<Honvai> Kyllä
<rhkfin> Oletko koskaan ennen käyttänyt Ubuntua?
<Honvai> Kyllä
<rhkfin> Suosittelen ehkä eka polttamaan sen levykuvan CD-levylle ja sen jälkeen käynnistämään koneen siltä ja vilkaista miltä Ubuntu tuntuu. Tuo on mahdollista tehdä ILMAN ASENTAMISTA eli ILMAN FORMATOINTIA jolloin pääset siis turvallisesti takaisin Windowsiin jos niin haluat.
<rhkfin> Mutta jos olet varma että haluat lähteä suoraan asentamaan niin - sormet ristiin ja antaa palaa :)
<rhkfin> Eka kannattaa ainakin tosiaan kokeilla että Ubuntu löytää verkkoyhteydet jne ennen asentamista
<tumppu> ja jos kokeilet ilman asentamista
<tumppu> niin voit avata irkin siihen suoraan
<rhkfin> Se lupailisi hyvää myös että asentamisenekin jälkeen toimivat
<tumppu> jolloin irkkituki toimii lähes koko asennusprosessin ajan
<rhkfin> totta
<rhkfin> Honvai: käytät ilmeisesti nettitikkua?
<Honvai> Voinko puhelimeni kautta päästä irkkiin?
<rhkfin> Mikä puhelin?
<rhkfin> Luultavsti kyllä.
<Honvai> Nokia 6300
<Honvai> From USA
<Honvai> Mitä poltto nopeutta käytän?
<rhkfin> Ei kokemusta mutta tällainen näyttäisi löytyvän: http://wirelessirc.sourceforge.net/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/lA7aLD -> WLIrc wireless IRC Client for mobile phones (j2ME)
<Honvai> Tai mitä polttotapaa käytän?
<rhkfin> Laita nopea ja käske varmistamaan että data on kirjoitettu oikein.
<rhkfin> Honvai: mitä ohjelmaa käytät polttamiseen ja mitä polttotapoja on tarjolla?
<rhkfin> Honvai: Myös tällainen IRC-ohjelma löytyy: http://jmirc.sourceforge.net/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wbYLz8 -> jmIrc - Java mobile IRC-client (J2ME)
<Honvai> infrarecorderia
<rhkfin> hyvä
<rhkfin> Siitä alkuruudusta siis valitsit 'Write image'?
<Honvai> kyllä
<rhkfin> Eipä niillä asetuksilla sen jälkeen taida kovasti olla merkitystä. Suosittelen laittamaan 'Varmista tiedot polton jälkeen' kuitenkin päälle.
<Honvai> Mitä teen tolle jad tiedostolle
<Honvai> ?
<rhkfin> lataat sen puhelimeen
<rhkfin> eli mene puhelimen selaimella lataamaan se
<Honvai> Kiitos
<rhkfin> eipä mittään, toivottavasti kaikki rullaa nätisti
<yakc> joi
<yakc> onko jollain haisua kun hdmi kautta ei toimi äänet ubuntussa
<yakc> kuva tulee, äänet ei
<rhkfin> eipä oo tietoa
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-23
<czr> hmm. ocelotissa: http://pastie.org/3652628 . cron asennettu kyl.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/oEgrpk -> #3652628 - Pastie
<czr> ja siis muutenkin, ei toi kasittaakseni mitenkaan liity asiaan toi paketti.. kukaan muu tormanny tuohon?
<czr> heh. toinen hauska tulee kyl kun yrittaa ottaa pois libdrm2:sta
<elias_a> rhkfin: Siitä KphotoAlbumista puuttuu se ainoa syy minkä takia käyttää Picasaa: helppo uppaus Picasa-palveluun.
<elias_a> Muutenhan sillä ei tee mitään
<czr> hmm. ilmeisesti ainoa tapa saada cpufreq toimimaan uudemmilla prossilla on käyttää reilusti uudempaa kerneliä?
<czr> intelin G440 ei ainakaan tarjoa mitään cpufreqin alla, ei voi vaihtaa governoria yms
<UrB> yakc: ihan ensin, onhan spdif "päällä" mikseristä?
<UrB> noista löytyy melkoisen paljon tarinaa googlettamalla
<pesasa> elias_a: En kai tuohon bugiin vaan siihen, että 11.10:ssä on Digikamista disabloitu gphoto2 tarkoituksella: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/+bug/865032/comments/8
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 865032 in digikam (Ubuntu) "digikam cannot connect to PTP cameras" [Undecided,Fix released]
<rhkfin> elias_a: KPhotoAlbumissa on kipi-plugarit mukana eli sieltä löytyy mm. export to PicasaWeb
<elias_a> pesasa: Ai niinkö se oli. Kiitos oikaisusta. Eli tahallaan rikottu.
<elias_a> rhkfin: No nyt alkaa vaikuttaa hyvältä!
<elias_a> Sanotaas nyt täälläkin vaikka Tm_T valittaisi crosspostauksesta...
<elias_a> Kuulkaas - YLE:n kehitystiimi kyselee palautetta tästä beta-uutissivustosta: http://kokeile.yle.fi/uutiset/
<elias_a> Kysyttiin erityisestä kännykkäkäyttäjien kommentteja.
<Tm_T> en valita tässä tapauksessa
<paww> en kännyistä tiedä mutta pystysuuntaista tilaa on tuhlailtu kyllä hillittömästi
<paww> ja valtaisa etusivu. Ei ole hyvä.
<rhkfin> paww: ne palatteet ylelle, kiitos :)
<paww> eihän tossa oo ees yritetty
<Tm_T> paww: moni taas sanoisi muuta, mutta tosiaan tämä ei ole kanava tuota kommentoida, sanoisin (:
<czr> imo toimi ihan ok mun kännyssä
<czr> vähän sekavahko mut
<elias_a> Joo - pistäkää niitä kommentteja menemään sen palautelinkin kautta.
<elias_a> Arvuuttelin Tuija Aallolle, että täältä saattaa tulla hyvää ja teknisesti perusteltua palautetta.
<elias_a> Antakaa mennä vain - puhuin Open Source-yhteisöstä, joten tässä on vähän maine pelissä... :)
<elias_a> Pyydän anteeksi lievää kiristystä :P
<czr> elias_a, nyt on hyva hetki opetella kirjoittamaan SMTP:t' telnetilla siten et voi vaihtaa From-kentan omaksi
<czr> oletan et palautteen voi antaa sahkopostilla?
<elias_a> czr: En tiedä kun en ole siellä töissä. Mulle tuli tuo Twitterillä ja kun arvostan niiden pyrkimyksiä, levitän tietoa.
<czr> noni, lähetin palautetta :-)
<elias_a> IMHO on hienoa, että ne pyrkivät antamaan verorahoille kunnon vastineen.
<elias_a> czr: Jos nyt vaikka vertaa YLEn toimintaa maikkarin Silverlight-perseilyyn niin kyllähän tässä puhutaan ihan eri sfääreistä.
<czr> no, maikkarissa ja ylessä on vissi ero :-)
<czr> en oikeastaan pidä kummastakaan. neloselle nostan hattua kun rohkenivat kerran esittää venäläistä saippuooppeeraa
<czr> mut muuten tarjonta on minun kannaltani erittäin huonoa.
<elias_a> czr: Joo - toisessa on saamattomia julkisella rahalla työskentelijöitä ja toisessa tyhjäpäitä markkinahuoria ;-)
<czr> about juu, mut en ota kantaa ihmisluonteisiin tässä vaiheessa. kaikki me tavallaan ollaan kuitenkin huonoja ihmisiä :-)
<elias_a> Kyllä kyllä!
<elias_a> Mutta tämä palautepyynnön levittäminen oli multa tämän päivän "hyvä teko".
<elias_a> Tämä siis ihan omasta arvomaailmasta käsin.
<czr> se on söpö ja pörröinen
<elias_a> czr: Kiitos!
<inks> osaisko joku neuvoo miten kubuntussa saa disabloitua touchpadin kokonaan?
<inks> kun tuntuisi että touchpad hajosi ja nyt hiiri hyppii villisti ympäri ruutua ja koneen käyttö alkaa olla aika mahdotonta.
<inks> ja tuo koneen oma Fn-yhdistelmä nappi ei toimi ainakaan. :(
<Tm_T> inks: kassotaas
<Tm_T> inks: mulla tais olla käytössä tapa loitsia komentoriviltä "synclient TouchpadOff=1"
<inks> Tm_T, kiitos! auttoihan se. :)
<inks> osaatko vielä arvuutella että kuin todennäköstä että tästä koneesta oikeasti pamahti itestään lennosta touchpad rikki?
<Tm_T> onhan se mahdollista
<inks> kun epäilyttää että olisi ihan fyysisesti menny rikki kun windowsissa ei toimi enää ollenkaan.
<inks> ok. pitänee koittaa vielä tutkiskella ja laittaa kone takuuhuoltoon. kiitos vielä. :)
<HiskiBoy> Miksi ubuntun kellon asetuksista kun laittaa sijainniks vaasan niin son afrikassa ja kello 2h pieles
<HiskiBoy> Mun mielestä' vaasa on suomessa :-)
<HiskiBoy> son kuulemma pari viikkoa sit alkanu pissiä... Faijallaki pissii lubuntussa
<HiskiBoy> Mul oli helsinki ennen niin ei pissiny
<elias_a> HiskiBoy: RKP on kussut asian samoin kuin puolustuspolitiikan :P
<Mirv> jesh, Unity 5.8 vihdoin julkastu
<Mirv> ei vielä päärepoissa mutta kuitenkin
<Mirv> tykkään kovasti
<Mirv> PPA:sta olen testaillut tällä viikolla
<peku> onko uudessa Unityssä jotain uusia ominaisuuksia?
<Mirv> verrattuna 5.6:een vai 11.10:n unityyn? 5.6:een verrattuna ennen kaikkea korjauksia kaikkialla.
<Mirv> 11.10:een verrattuna kaikenlaista on uutta, mutta varmaan jossain dokkarissa selitetty paremmin
<tale> Tuo Unity 5.8 ei taida olla tulossa 12.04:ään?
<Mirv> tale: on tulossa, juuri parasta aikaa
<Mirv> pieni freeze exception voimassa, deadlinehan oli toissapäivänä
<Mirv> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/precise-changes/2012-March/013261.html
<tale> Jaa, no se on aika ripeää toimintaa. Ilmeisesti uudet ominaisuudet on tarpeellisia LTS:ssä.
<Mirv> no tietysti LTS:ää ajatellen pääpaino on ollut yleisen toimivuuden suunnalla eikä uusien ominaisuuksien, mutta onhan esim. se HUD yms. täysin uusia juttuja
<Mirv> useamman näytön parempaa tukea kanssa aika paljon
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-24
<elias_a> Höh. Mikäs tuossa nyt oikein on Oneiricissa kun ei osaa printterivelho asennella tarvittavia palikoita verkkokirjoittimen etsimiseen?
<elias_a> Lisää tulostin -ikkuna kertoo vain näin"FirewallD is not running. Network printer detection needs services mdns, ipp, ipp-client and samba-client enabled on firewall."
<elias_a> Mutta sen kummempaa sitten ei pääse tuossa ikkunassa tekemään.
<elias_a> Varsinaista käyttäjäystävällisyyttä :/
<Keke> Mitkä tiedostot jätän polttamatta cdlle jotta voin ojhelmoida oman visuaalisen työpöydän uudelle kovalevylle?
<Keke> 13 osaa eli mitkä jätän pois
<Keke> ?
<Keke> Mitkä noista 13 osasta poistan CD-R:ltä
<Keke> osa 1 .disk
<Keke> osa 2 casper
<Keke> osa 3 dists
<Keke> osa 4 install
<re-G> otapa vähän kauempaa
<Keke> Terve
<re-G> Keke: niin, en nyt yhtään ymmärtänyt mitä tarkoitit
<re-G> jos haluat kustomoidun työpöydän, miks konffaisit sitä jo cd:lle
<Keke> KVG
<re-G> siinäpäs oli erinomaisen hienoa käyttäytymistä
<Myrtti> kerrassaan
<def_er> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/29061 Onko tämä oikein?
<def_er> Voisiko joku neuvoa minua?
<Jeanina> heikki, tartteisin apua, josko joku xchatin taitaja osais neuvoa..?
<Jeanina> ei ku hei
<Jeanina> ei heikki
<tumppu> mikäs siinä on vialla
<Jeanina> kun haluaisin authata valmiiksi kun saavun quakenet:iin mutta haluaisin myös sen "komennon", millä "piilotetaan" oma ip, niin mitenkähän se onnistuu?
<Jeanina> siis että mun ip:ksi tulee jotain tyyliin käyttäjä.quakenet.org tjtn
<Jeanina> itseasiassa en edes muista sitä komentoo, että miten sen sai piiloon, joku mulle sen neuvo joskus, mutta kun oli pitkän aikaa irkki auki, niin en enää tietenkään sitä muista..
<Mkaysi> Jeanina: /umode +x
<Mkaysi> Sen jälkeen kun olet kirjautunut sisään Q:lle.
<Mkaysi> Jos /umode ei toimi, /mode <nimimerkki> +x
<Jeanina> saako sitä mitenkään automaattiseksi eli heti kun avaan ohjelman? kun tuo authaus tapahtuu automaattisesti..?
<tale> Jeanina: http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_connect#10
<Jeanina> siis ennen kuin liittyy minnekään kanavalle
<Mkaysi> CTRL + S --> Quakenet --> Edit --> Connect commands, ja sinne /umode +x
<Mkaysi> Ja alimmasta kohdasta, eli "Character set" voisi olla hyvä valita "UTF-8 (Unicode)"
<Mkaysi> Ks. http://wiki.tukaani.org/irc_ja_utf-8
<Jeanina> se on jo unicode
<Mkaysi> "IRC (Latin/Unicode Hybrid)" on eri asia, jos tarkoitat sitä.
<Jeanina> mutta jos laitan tohon connect commandsiin ton /umode +x:n niin pitääkö mun sillon poistaa toi authauskomento ku on siellä?
<Jeanina> ei vaan nimenomaan toi utf-8
<Mkaysi> No freenodesssa ei ole utf-8.
<Jeanina> quakenetissä mulla on, oon vissiin joskus sitä säätäny..
<Mkaysi> Teet jonnekin tiedoston, joka sisältää eri riveillä tunnistautumis komennon ja /umode +x:än ja laitat sen tiedoston koko polun automaattikomennon paikalle.
 * Mkaysi näkee pelkkiä kysymysmerkkejä ä- ja ö-kirjaimesiesi paikalla :(
<Jeanina> okei, nyt tartten apua sen polun tekemiseen.. En oo nimittäin ubuntun polkuja koskaan minnekään laittanu
<Jeanina> auttoko tää yhtään?
<tumppu> onko sulla se tiedosto nyt jossain?
<tumppu> polku on vähän kuin sen tiedoston osote
<Mkaysi> Se vaatii uudelleenyhdistämisen, mutta sitä ei tarvitse vielä tehdä.
<Jeanina> on, jossain
<Jeanina> siis se on tossa geditissä
<Jeanina> mut ei vielä tallennettuna
<Jeanina> minnekään
<tumppu> se pitää ensin tallentaa jonnekin
<Mkaysi> Jos tallennat sen kotikansioon nimellä xchat-quakenet, niin automaattikomento XChatille on LOAD -e ~/xchat-quakenet
<Jeanina> minne kannattaa
<Jeanina> kotikansioon?
<Jeanina> okei
<Mkaysi> Jos haluat sen piilotiedostoksi, lisää alkuun ".". Eli .xchat-quakenet
<Jeanina> onko sillä väliä onko se piilotiedosto vai ei?
<Jeanina> konetta ei käytä muut ku minä
<Mkaysi> Ei ole muuta väliä, kuin että tavallinen tiedosto näkyy heti, kun avaat kotikansion.
<Mkaysi> No sitten ei luultavasti ole kovin paljon väliä.
<Jeanina> ok
<Jeanina> onko sillä väliä, onko tuossa tuo txt -tunniste?
<Jeanina> vai voiko sen poistaa?
<Mkaysi> Ei ole väliä. Voit poistaa sen jos haluat.
<Jeanina> ok
<Jeanina> onko se sit valmis?
<Mkaysi> Jos olet laittanut sen komennon "LOAD -e ~/xchat-quakenet" sinne automaatti komentoon, niin on.
<Mkaysi> Kannattaa ehkä yhdistää uudelleen quakenettiin ja katsoa, että se toimii.
<Jeanina> no äsken en ollu edes yhdistettynä sinne, siis nyt koitan yhdistää
<Jeanina> mutta sanoo vain: etsitään osoitetta
<Jeanina> oonkohan mä tehny jotain väärin?
<Jeanina> tai siis vissiin oon, kun se etsii vaan osotetta..
<Jeanina> eiku nyt lukee: yhdistetään palvelimelle
<Jeanina> mut silti ei löydä
<Jeanina> nyt löysi, mutta ei tehny enää kumpaakaan, ei authannu, eikä piilottanu ip:tä :(
<Jeanina> eli joku oli väärin
<Jeanina> eiku, mitä.. authas nyt vasta
<Jeanina> saako tota mitenkään niin että eka authaa ja sit vastaa joinaa kannuille?
<Jeanina> tai siis eka authaa, sit piilottaa ip:n ja sit vasta joinaa?
<Mkaysi> Näin äsken esimerkin jossakin
<Mkaysi> https://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_connect#10
<Mkaysi> Mutta kanvat, pitäisi siirtää edellämainittuun tiedostoon tuon kuvan mukaan.
<Jeanina> no siis mä en tajuu tosta.. siis mun pitää pistää ne kannut tohon perään?
<Jeanina> entäs ku osa on salasanasuojattua?
<Mkaysi> siihen tiedostoon ilmeisesti laitetaan
<Mkaysi> timer <sekunteja> join #kanava1,#kanava2,#salasanallasuojattukanava,#kanava3,#salasanasuojattukanava2 ,,salasana,,salasana2
<Jeanina> siis laitetaanko ne kanavien salasanat ihan vaan siihen perään samalla tavalla ku muutenkin?
<Mkaysi> Laitetaan. Samassa järjestyksessä kuin kanavat
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-25
<gildean> onko kellään hajua löytyykö gedittiin html-tagien highlightaus-plugaria?
<gildean> eli samaan tapaan kun geanyssa jos on valitsee tagin niin toinen puoli siitä tagista highlightataan jos sellanen löytyy
<tale> gildean: Onko gedit ainoa mahdollisuus? Vaikkapa Bluefish osaa oikein hyvin HTML-tiedostojen muokkauksen.
<pesasa> 28.3. olevan Document Freedom Dayn kunniaksi: http://viikonvalo.fi/Vapaat_tiedostomuodot
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/97yXtI -> 2x13 Vapaat tiedostomuodot - Viikon VALO #65 | Viikon VALO
<Honvai> Olen kyltkenyt tietokoneeseeni toisen emolevyn enkä voi käyttää se kameraa.
<re-G> Honvai: hienoa
<Honvai> Kuinka voin nauhoittaa liikkuvaa kuvaa tällä kameralla?
<Max^> k
<tale> Honvai: http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ubuntu-docs/musicvideophotos.html#video-editing
<tale> Honvai: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tU1ldtwBbP8
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/c0xI7o -> Web Cam recording using VLC      - YouTube
<pesasa> Cheese:llä voi myös ainakin jonkin verran tallennella videota.
<Sakessu> tervehdys
<Honvai> Ubuntu-asenn Tapahtui virhe: Permission denied . Lisätietoja lokitiedostossa C:-wubi-10.04.4-rev194.log
<Sakessu> tarvisin apua tämmöseen "pieneen" torrent-ongelmaan ubuntu 11.10n ja transmissionin kanssa
<Sakessu> kun transmission alkaa lataamaan uutta torrenttia, se saa suunnilleen 30 seediä, mutta tiedosto tulee silti vaan ~100kt/s ja muu netin käyttö jämähtää totaalisesti
<Sakessu> speedtestillä mitattuna kaistaa jää 200kt/s
<Sakessu> korjaan, 200kb/s
<Sakessu> ja kun transmissionin sulkee speedtest antaa taas normaaleja 18mbps lukemia
<Sakessu> miten tämmönen on mahollista ja miten sen sais korjattua?
<peku> Sakessu: vois kokeilla transmissionin asetuksista vähentää yhteyksien määrää
<Honvai> Toistui tuo asennus virhe.
<Sakessu> siis tiputtaa sallittujen yhteyksien maksimimäärää?
<Sakessu> hmh, nyt tulee enää 60kbps
<Sakessu> ubuntu on muuten kiva muttaku tän kanssa saa aina taistella ihan sama kuinka yksinkertasta asiaa haluaa sen tekevän
<tale> Sakessu: Missä mielessä Ubuntu siis on kiva, jos yksinkertaisetkaan asiat ei toimi?
<Sakessu> siten että vääntämällä ongelman kanssa kolme viikkoa kättä saa homman toimimaan noin 2% paremmin entä windowssissa
<Sakessu> noin omien kokemusten perusteella
<Sakessu> vittuku teen aina saman saatanan virheen ja alan käyttämään tätä helvetin ubuntua
<Sakessu> eihän tällä tee vittuakaan
<re-G> Sakessu: käytä sitten vaik freebsd:tä, kyl vaihtoehtoi riittää
<Aku506> Ratkaisuna on myös pitää Transmission pois päältä tai laittaa lähetys siitä kokonaan pois. Tulee rikottua lakiakin vähemmän siten.
<Sakessu> eipäs nyt aleta spekuloimaan että millaista materiaalia täällä lataillaan
<Sakessu> oleellista on se, että homma ei toimi niinku pitäis
<elias_a> No eikös se noin käyttädy winhotuksenkin tcp/ip-stackissa?
<elias_a> Mulla tosin on siitä wintoosalla vertaisverkkojen käyttämisestä vuosia.
<Sakessu> tossa viikko sitten kaikki toimi vielä normaalisti, vieläpä windows vistalla
<Myrtti> Sakessu: ihan mielenkiinnosta, mikä ADSL-modeemi/reititin sulla on käytössä?
<Sakessu> Inteno X5671
<Sakessu> läppärin sisäsellä langattomalla
<Myrtti> okei, mulla on ollut samanlaisia oireita Belkinin kanssa ja ongelma ratkesi sillä että katsoin laitteen lokia ja se näppärästi hukkasi/tiputteli paketteja - ongelma korjautui muuttamalla kuudenkympin purkki pelkäksi langattomaksi tukiasemaksi ja vanhan modeemin kytkemisellä uudestaan linjaan kiinni :-|
<elias_a> Mulla on vähän samantyyppisiä mutta toisella tavalla ilmeneviä kokemuksia.
<Myrtti> en suosittele Belkinin verkkolaitteitten ostamista kenellekään
<Sakessu> kaikkein mielenkiintosintä tässä on tosiaan se että ongelmat tuli vasta käyttöjärjestelmän vaihon yhteydessä, eli luultavasti softapohjasta
<elias_a> Kun avokas avaa xp-myllynsä ja se kättelee kiinni wlaniin, mun Ubuntu T60 tipahtaa verkosta heti.
<Sakessu> mitä ihimettä
<elias_a> Sakessu: Oliko sen modeemi/reititin/wlan-tukarin asetukset samat? Yhteystapa sama wlan?
<Sakessu> kyl
<Sakessu> mutta yhtäkkiä latausnopeus just räjähti
<Sakessu> nyt on 2,35mbps
<elias_a> No rikkihän se sitten on :P
<Sakessu> klikkasin tuolta verkkovalikosta sitä verkon nimeä johon olin yhistettynä
<Sakessu> ubuntu sano että katkaistu-yhdistetty ja sitten alko tapahtua :D
<Sakessu> ja nyt on taas 100 kbps.................... onko täällä jotain pahoja henkiä? :DD
<elias_a> Minusta tuo viittaa siihen suuntaan, että siinä reitittimessä ei riitä potku.
<elias_a> Nattaako se?
<Sakessu> tietääkseni juu
<Sakessu> sama temppu toimi uudestaan, nyt tulee hetken jotain 2mbps mutta kohta luultavasti tipahtaa
<elias_a> Kyllä mä hakisin sitä vikaa siitä. Olen tapellut täsmälleen samanlaisten ongelmien kanssa ja syy on ollut se, että liian moni samanaikainen yhteys vaan hyydyttää sen purkin.
<elias_a> Koitas piruuttaan pistä se siltaavaan tilaan ja koita  - jos siis ISP sallii / mahdollistaa sen.
<elias_a> Jos se toimii silloin OK, vika on siinä purkissa.
<Sakessu> kiitoksia!
<Sakessu> juu-u, nyt en jaksa alkaa tuon kanssa tappeleen mutta pitääpä tässä ens viikolla kokeilla
<elias_a> No - kaipa se tuli iloisemmaksi :P
<pesasa> Ja olikohan varma, ettei naapuri surffannut samalla tukiasemalla. :-)
<elias_a> Tai sitten TTVK dossasi sitä :P
<Honvai> Antakaa salasana
<Honvai> pyydän
<Honvai> En itse pysty siihen
<Echramath> Salasana?
<Honvai> :)
<pesasa> k[oa.]m:\ZPNkOd4.NXU
<Honvai> 0_o
<Honvai> Miksi uskoisin
<Honvai> No
<Honvai> Nää nano putket on hyvä juttu
<Qwasd> Osaako kukaan konfiguroida sambaa hyvin? olisi kone jonka pitäisi jakaa sekä eräs kansio ja tulostin. Tulostimeen ei salasanaa ja kansioon mieluiten. Mikä tuo securityn pitää olla, sharen jos laittaa niin löytyy tulostin muttei kansiota ja userilla pyytää aina käyttäjää eikä käyttäjäksi kelpaa mikään vaikka kuinka yrittää säätää
<Qwasd> pitääkö noita käyttäjiä lisätä jostain? olen vähän uuno tuon suhteen, mikään ei tunnu auttavan
<Tm_T> smbpasswd -a uusikäyttäjänimi
<Tm_T> tuolla lie lisää uuden käyttäjän (ja kysyy salasanan sille?)
<Qwasd> "failed to add entry for user mikko"
<Qwasd> heittää tuollaista vaan tylysti
<Qwasd> eipäs vaan nyt sain sen läpi
<Tm_T> sudo uupui?
<Qwasd> ei vaan yritin laittaa sitä käyttäjälle jota ei ollutkaan :p ei siltikään päästä tuonne kansiojakoon sisään vaikka syöttää oikeat passut ja käyttäjät
<Qwasd> jos kansioon laittaa quest ok = yes ja sen jälkeen yrittää päästä sisään niin sitten winukka sanoo että kansiota ei ole olemassa
<tale> Samban käyttäjät on kiireisiä, ei kerkiä neuvomaan.
<tale> Minä olen pärjännyt Samban kanssa ostamalla kirjan ja lukemalla sen.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-18
<Iltsu> hei tota tota, mulla tuppaa omal koneel deluge kippailemaa aina parin viikon välein, minkä nimisel daemonil pystyis tarkkailee et se on hengis ja jossei oo ni se käynnistettäis
<gildean> Iltsu: esim. monit tai forever
<gildean> monit löytynee suoraan repoista
<Kilpuri> Mikä se komento taas olikaan joka listasi USB portit tai siis ne vehkeet jotka ovat kiinni noissa USB reiissä?
<n1ko> lsub?
<n1ko> +s
<Kilpuri> just.
<Iltsu> gildean, kiitti!
<Iltsu> jahas, joku tos nyt kusee
<Iltsu> http://pastebin.com/6JUpuCAv
<Iltsu> sanoo et polkeek äyntii muttei lähteny
<gildean> Iltsu: monitissa on webbikäli josta näkee mitä se pyörittää, päästekö siihen käsiksi?
<Iltsu> gildean, tarkastan ku oon taas koton
<Iltsu> ei tainnu olla oletuksena pääl
<gildean> hmm, muistaakseni pitäs olla oletuksena päällä
<gildean> portissa 2812
<Iltsu> e
<Iltsu> lynx: Can't access startfile http://localhost:2812/
<Iltsu> eipä nähtäväst, mut pistän koton sen pääl
<Iltsu> gildean, tos nyt toi webbikäli pyörii mutten saa siit kyl mitää irti
<Iltsu> [EET Mar 18 16:15:02] info     : 'deluged' start action done
<Iltsu> mut eipä noussu
<Mkaysi> Minneköhän tälläisestä traceroutesta (op.fi) pitäisi ilmoittaa? http://fpaste.org/YC1B/
<Mkaysi> Hups, "Error 500: Sorry, you broke our server. You might have reached the 512KiB limit! Create a new paste."
<Mkaysi>  7  141.208.21.101 (141.208.21.101)  18.981 ms  14.274 ms  14.369 ms
<sippis> käytä http://pastat.fi, siellä ei ole rajoituksia ;)
<Mkaysi> jälkeen kuitenkin on vain tähtiä.
<Mkaysi> http://pastat.fi/1869http://pastat.fi/1869
<Mkaysi> *http://pastat.fi/1869
<Mkaysi> Hmm, nyt ilmeisesti toimii taas.
<topias> Onko ubuntuun saatavana wsus-tyylistä palvelua? Päivitysten asentaminen keskitetysti yhdeltä serverikoneelta?
<Iltsu> apt-cache?
<tommis> topias: ubuntulla on ainakin tuo landscape järjestelmä
<tommis> mutta se on tietääkseni epä vapaata softaa joten en suosittelisi
<topias> tommis: Ok, pitää kuitenkin tutustua aiheeseen
<topias> Iltsu: Eikös apt-cache ajeta aina konekohtaisesti, eli ohjelmistojen päivitys keskitetysti yhdeltä koneelta koko verkolle ei onnistu.
<Iltsu> aivan
<tommis> lähiverkossa voi olla yksi kone joka peilaa pääpalvelimen
<tommis> ja kaikki verkon koneet hakee siltä päivitykset
<Echramath> Jos ajattelee kaistaa, http-proxykin auttaisi?
<mjr> hy:llä käytetään cron-apt:ia jolla koneet hakee palvelimelta omine aikoineen niitä päivityksiä
<mjr> ja joo, (pääosin) omalta peililtä
<tale> approx hoitaa näppärästi asennuspalvelimen homman. Vie paljon vähemmän  tilaa kuin koko pakettivaraston peili, mutta siitä löytyy cachesta ne paketit mitkä joku kone on jo hakenut.
<topias> Tuo cron-apt vaikuttaa hyvältä
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-19
<ec2-user> exit
<paasi> hoi, tietääks joku tääl noist routeriasetuksist
<paasi> uus buffalo tuli ja koko servu o iha sekasi
<paasi> ku ip vaihtu
<paasi> :D
<re-G> mitä pitäs tietää
<paasi> et miks ku yritän mennä ip:llä toiselle koneelle ni se heittää mut suoraa routeri asetuksii
<Echramath> Se on sen routterin ip varmaan?
<paasi> vanhal soneran boxilla se meni ip:llä /var/www kansioon jolloin kotisivut aukes
<paasi> mut pitääs dhcp ottaa pois päältä vai mite saan toimaa ne
<paasi> 88. alkusta käytän siis
<paasi> 192 on nuo sisäset
<paasi> ja rtorrent kysyy mihi halutaan tallentaa se tiedosto ku yritän loggaa
<paasi> eli joku raksi nyt jossai ja kun ei tosiaan ollu mitää ohjekirjaa mukana
<paasi> :D
<paasi> google aika avuton
<sippis> varmaan siihen boxiin pitää tehdä asialliset ohjaukset oikeille porteille
<paasi> joo selvis googlel... lanissa meen sinne 192 osotteella ja julkisesti jos tarvii ni sit ulkosel ip:l
<sippis> ...ja se ongelma siis on?
<paasi> ok, seuraava. mitä tuo "the SCGI socket is bound to a specific network device yet may still pose a security risk, consider using "scgi_local"
<paasi> selvis eka
<paasi> mut sit on tämmöne
<paasi> toine
<paasi> :D
<paasi> miten voi olla 2 koneella sama ip ?
<ninnnu> ai 127.0.0.1?
<ninnnu> (sulla on rikkinäinen dhcp jos kaks konetta on saanu saman ip:n joka ei ole loopback)
<paasi> 88.11x.xx.xx
<paasi> näyttää molemmille whatsmyip.com
<paasi> lol
<sippis> >>.<<
<sippis> se ei ole sun koneen ip koska luulatavasti sulla on himabitti jossa on vaan yksi iippari
<ninnnu> paasi_: toi on ulkoverkko-IP. Sulla on NAT, joka vääntää reittimen (buffalo) kohdalla IP:n erilaiseksi kun liikenne poistuu sun verkosta
<ninnnu> itekki just sanoit niin
<paasi_> nii no mut haittaakse sit jos tää näyttää tolla whats my ip tuota samaa
<ninnnu> se toimii just niin kuin pitää
<ninnnu> koska what's my ip näyttää _aina_ sun ulkoverkko-IP:n
<paasi_> joo tiedän tuon
<ninnnu> joten mikä ongelma tässä ny on?
<paasi_> mutta kun kyse onkin siitä et miks 2 eri konetta näyttää samaa ip:tä
<paasi_> _ulkoverkko_ ip:tä
<ninnnu> no koska nat
<sippis> paasi_: tässä pieni iltasatu, https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ip https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nat
<paasi_> no mistäs mä nään ton ubuntu koneen oikeen ip:n ?
<ninnnu> ifconfig
<sippis> paasi_: koska sulla oletettavasti on vain yksi ulkoverkon ip kuten kaikissa kuluttajaliittymissä
<paasi_> joo
<paasi_> veikkaanpa niin kai sitten
<sippis> lue iltasatu
<paasi_> pitäskö tuo ipv6 mikä lie ottaa pois käytöstä ?
<sippis> ei todellakaan
<paasi_> kyl mä noit joskus luin mut sit en saanu nattii toimii tos soneran valmiissa roskassa ni sit nää kaikki toimi iha eritaval
<paasi_> eikä lani toiminu
<paasi_> nyt skulaa
<sippis> jatkoa iltasatuus; https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ipv6
<paasi_> noo sit viel yks kysymys
<paasi_> riittääks toi buffalo pelkästää vai tarviinko siihe jonku toisen boxin jatkoks ?
<paasi_> suojaukset ajatellen
<ninnnu> buffalo riittää
<paasi_> joskus tommosta jostai luin
<paasi_> ok
<paasi_> no hyvä
<ninnnu> kunhan et väännä siihen mitään remote accessia päälle
<paasi_> njooh
<ninnnu> sippis: v6 ei kyl oikeesti oo valmis tuote. Just tänään oli ipv6-tietoturvaluento. siinä on pirusti ongelmia ja isot valmistajat (Cisco, HP, Zyxel etc) tarjoaa edelleen "tulee..öö..kohta"-vastausta niiden ongelmien korjaamiseen
<paasi_> jaa sit portforwardi ni laitanko nyt tuon mun ulkosensiihe ?
<ninnnu> et
<paasi_> vai konekohtase sisäse
<ninnnu> sisäisen
<paasi_> okke
<ninnnu> Koska se on "kun paketti tulee tähän, se jatketaan tonne jolla ei ole ulkoverkko-osoitetta", eikä "kun paketti tulee tähän, niin se on perillä." joka ei kauheesti kuullosta _forward_ilta
<ninnnu> sippis: henk. koht. oon päässy lähinnä kokemaan RA-ongelmakohdat koska tän hetken kytkimet ei kauheesti suodata Router Advertisment-paketteja joita jotkut Windowsit tykkää lähetellä. "Hei multa saa ipv6:n!"
<sippis> ninnnu: grreat, kuulostaa hyvälle :I
<ninnnu> Kun meillä tietyssä WLANissa saa natiivi-v6:n, sit sillä soittaa shelliin jolla on v6. Toimii hyvin siihen asti kunnes samaan wlaniin tulee joku teredo-kusiainen jakelee lisää osotteita ja sit pällistellää että mihin irkki meni ku paketit menee oikean v6:n sijasta johonkin tunneli-v6:een
<ninnnu> Ja sit neighbor discovery on toinen tosi siisti asia
<ninnnu> Testattiin sitä verkkolabrassa
<sippis> pitääkin kaivaa joku kirjoitus noista ongelmista jahka kerkiää tutustua paremmin
<ninnnu> kone turauttaa verkkoon muutamat kymmenen tuhatta ND-pakettia -> v6-liikenne loppuu siihen.
<ninnnu> jotkut koneet kyykkää kokonaan
<paasi_> eli pois käytöstäkö ?
<ninnnu> kaatuu
<ninnnu> tai jumittuu muuten
<paasi_> ja sit toine nii mitä tuo "The SCGI socket is bound to a specific network device yet may still pose a security risk, consider using "scgi_local"
<ninnnu> ja sit reunareittimet hajoo siihen jos netistä tipahtaa miljuuna kyselyä että "hei oisko IP a:b:c:d:1 siel? entä :2, :3..."
<sippis> paasi_: ei sillä niin väliä onko käytössä vai ei, tuskin sun isp jakelee vielä ipv6 osotteita
<ninnnu> toi kun menee :ffff:ään niin on taas "pari osoitetta" reittimen kakussa ja reititin lähtee lomille
<paasi_> mä en tiä kuinka kehittyneitä nää kuidut on
<paasi_> mut heitoi SCGI.. mitä sille pitää tehä ?
<ninnnu> no laita scgi_local kuten toi ehdottaa?
<ninnnu> Jos et tiiä mikä se on, ehkä et tarvitse sitä muualta
<ninnnu> sippis: assyilla pääsee myös kokemaan muuten tota teredo-onnea kun ne pennut on klikkaillu jotai v6-juttuja päälle (ja vistassa on oletuksena)
<sippis> ninnnu: ai :O jaellaanko partynetissä vai kutosia?
<ninnnu> sippis: emmä muista, mutta monet asiat preferoi kutosta.
<ninnnu> Esim. kun joku teredohippi rikkoo mun v6:n niin ssh:lle pitää erikseen sanoa "v4, kiitos"
<ninnnu> voi olla että selaimet timeouttaa nopeemmin
<paasi_> siis se oli 127.0.0.1:5000 ja toimi hyvin kunnes tuli tuo buffalo
<sippis> niin mikä oli?
<paasi_> scgi portti asetus juttu
<paasi_> :D
<paasi_> dir
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-20
<paasi_> no nyt on joo laitteet lanissa mut eipä oo omia ip:eitä näillä vaa ne jakaa sen yhen eli eipä toimi ton ubuntu koneen kotisivut kun ei sil oo muuta ku jaettu ip. prkl. ei o helppoo
<paasi_> neuvokaas ny joku
<paasi> tarviinko xamppii tähä winukalle tai toiselle koneelle jos mul pyörii tos toisel koneel ubuntulla jo sql ja phpmyadmin, apache jne
<sippis> paasi: miks tarvisit?
<paasi> sippis mietin ku se nyt tulee vaa aika mones kohtaa esiin kun dreamweaverillä leikkii. käsittääkseni se pitää vaan sisällään noi ohjelmat mitä luettelin ja on käytännössä aivan sama. ilmeisesti ainoo mikä siinä eroo on sen ulkoasu? ku siinä on selkeesti että mikä on päällä ja mikä pois. mut silläkö niin väliä.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-21
<tabasko> hmm, vaihdoin eilen reverse dns zonessa yhden osoiteen (23 IN PTR uusi.osoite.com). nslookup siihen ip:hen dns palvelimella näyttää oikein, mutta muualla näkyy vielä vanha osoite :/
<tabasko> bind9 siis kyseessä
<tabasko> refresh on 3 tuntia, mut TTL on yksi vuorokausi
<olmi> eikös se vastaus ole sitten siinä
<tabasko> nojoo, eiköhän se johdu tuosta TTL:stä.
<tabasko> olmi: jep.
<olmi> refresh liittyy vain secondary-dns-palvelimiin.
<tabasko> pitäisi melkein kirjoittaa oma kysymys ylös ennenkuin alkaa heitteleen sitä irkkiin. Lukee sen kerran läpi niin saattaa itse hoksata mikä siinä on :)
<olmi> useimmiten just noin :) en tosin ole kokeillut, menettääkö toi efekti tehonsa jos ei julkaise sitä kysymystä.
<tabasko> ehkä, se paine kysymyksen muotoilusta ei oo läsnä siinä omassa muistilapussa :P
<tale> Kuulemma jossain paikassa IT:n neuvontatiskillä oli pehmonalle. Kysymykset piti ensin esittää pehmonallelle, jos se ei auttanut niin vasta sitten sai vaivata henkilökuntaa.
<Tm_T> rubberducking
<ninnnu> mut toisaalta se kysymys pitää kyl saada irkkiin asti että Google suostuu vastaamaan siihen
<olmi> diggaan tosta pehmonallesta, pitää esittää kehitysideana.
<tabasko> siinä pehmonallessa pitää olla myös liikesensori, joka vinkaisee aina "i love you!" kun sen edessä pyörii
<tabasko> lisää tehokkuutta ja itsevarmuutta ratkaista se ongelma
<pesasa> Nokiahan jakoi silloin Tampereella Akademyssa niitä Qt-kumiankkoja.
<pesasa> Debuggaukseen varmaan ihan hyviä. Kylpyleluna eivät oikein pysy pystyssä vaan kellahtavat kyljelleen.
<tabasko> pesasa: kuten qt, ei pysy pystyssä
<tabasko> nojoo, en pohjaa tuota mihinkään faktaan :)
<Tm_T> tabasko: huono
<elias_a> Joo.
<elias_a> Mä käytin niitä kumiankkoja siinä häkkäystilan kahden osan välissä...
<elias_a> Siellä oli se matala ovi johon pitkät ihmiset löivät päätään yläkamanaan.
<elias_a> Pistin niitä kumiankkoja jesseteipillä killumaan sieltä karmista ja kirjoitin niihin: Duck!
<Tm_T> elias_a: thoh
<elias_a> Tm_T: No niin se meni. :P
<pesasa> Meillä tuo ankka on kyllä kelluntavaikeuksistaan huolimatta ollut ahkerassa kylpykäytössä.
<elias_a> Meilläkin on. Se pissii oikein mallikkaasti!
<elias_a> https://twitter.com/jaoler/status/314644753633398784/photo/1
<ninnnu> elias_a: melko nerokas toi "Duck!"
<kirvesAxe> elias_a, :D
<elias_a> ninnnu: Etkös sä muka nähnyt sitä siellä? Kiitos vain kehuista :D
<elias_a> Kyllä siinä joku kreikkalainen katteli aika pitkään sitä ennen kuin tajusi yhteyden.
<elias_a> Mutta se on niin hankalaa kun joutuu tollasella alkeellisella kielellä vitsailemaan ;-)
<ninnnu> elias_a: varmaan näin, mutta en koskaan kiinnitäny siihen niin paljon huomiota että muistaisin vielä. Tekstiä en ainakaan muista
<elias_a> ninnnu: Jaa mutta sä et olekaan ainakaan kauheasti yli 170-senttinen :P
<ninnnu> ni
<elias_a> =motivaation puute :)
<Kilpuri> Onko Jossain viime aikaisessa kernel päivityksessä sattunut jotain WLANille?
<Kilpuri> Joudun kiskomaan WLAN tikun irti ja laittamaan takaisin, sen jälkeen kun olen käynnistänyt koneen.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-22
<dimapez> onko täällä kellään kokemusta djangosta?
<dimapez> tai Pythonista ylipäänsä?
<dimapez> pitäisi tehdä vieraskirja, mutta palvelin ei suostu käynnistymään, valittaa puuttuviosta attribuuteista
<dimapez> http://codepad.org/fE05XSVZ
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/AAyeDC -> Python code- 10 lines - codepad
<dimapez> tuollaisenaan valittaa attribuutista auto_now_add
<dimapez> jos sen poistaa valittaa attribuutista id
<dimapez> ja sen jälkeen vielä savesta
<dimapez> nämä pitäisi ilmeisesti määritellä, mutta mihin?
<dimapez> tietääkö Heikkila
<dimapez> tai hänen alter egonsa HeikkilaM
<tale> Jaha, dimapez on jo poistunut.
<teear> Minkälaista workflowta käytätte jos pitäis githubista pushata suoraan liveserverille webbisivuja
<teear> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3ZAGBL6UBA
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/RMhJxz -> It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time!!! - YouTube
<teear> juppot
<teear> Käyttäkää juppot jekylliä sillä saa tehtyä staattisia webbisivuja jotka ei vaadi cms:iä jotka syö muistia serveriltä
<teear> ruby + jekyll + baseball bat
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-23
<woltage> tai middleman
<ninnnu> teear: mulla on vain huonoja kokemuksia rubysta
<ninnnu> Gemit on sinänsä kiva ajatus, mutta toteutus ei ole vakuuttanut
<woltage> Bundlerin kans menee hienosti
<ninnnu> no mut yhdessä vaiheessa Ubuntun ruby/rails oli sellasessa tilassa että teet sen hello world-softan sillä railsin mikälie "startproject"-komennolla, käynnistät, "ääämulla ei oo javascriptiä *itqpotq*"
<ninnnu> jolloin herää kysymys 1) jos tää on rubyä, niin mihin se ny javascript-tulkin haluaa. 2) Mulla on JS-tulkki asennettuna, parikin, ja vielä gemeinä, miks nää ei kelpaa"
<woltage> Ihan sama syy siinä on kuin apt:ssä tai vastaavassa pakettimanagereissa.
<woltage> Se on laitettu riippuvuudeksi sille.
<ninnnu> woltage: juu, homma selvis sit sillä että 12h kaivamisen jälkeen löysin Gemfilestä poiskommentoituna sen v8:n
<woltage> Ei mulla tommosia ongelmia oo ikinä ollut :)
<ninnnu> mulla oli pariin kertaan. Killassakin joku tappeli ton kanssa
<ninnnu> "Tein tän skeleton-projektin, miks tää ei käynnisty"
<woltage> Rubystakin kannattaa ajella vähän uudempaa versiota, kun sitä mikä tulee pakettimanagerista. Niin ei tuu ongelmia.
<woltage> https://rvm.io/
<Fibubot> https://rvm.io/ -> RVM: Ruby Version Manager -      RVM Ruby Version Manager - Documentation
<ninnnu> pirun hipsterit
<ninnnu> Django on pop, en vaihda
<woltage> ninnnu: Eipä oo vielä Chefin voittanut Python korviketta.
<n1ko> chefin voittanutta python korviketta,wut?
<n1ko> tarkoititko rubya vaan :)
<n1ko> ninnnu: django on kyllä aika karmivaa purkkaa
<woltage> n1ko: en
<n1ko> no mites sä teet chefillä softaa :)
<woltage> n1ko: En mä teekkään
<n1ko> en tajunnu,mut ei semittää
<woltage> Et sä mitään tajua
<woltage> :D
<n1ko> chef vs puppet, ja python vs ruby kuulostais oikealta mutta python vs chef on kyllä :D
<woltage> Lähinnä että joutuu käyttämään päivittäin rubyä, kun pythonille ei ole mitää vastaavaa kuin Chef
<woltage> Tuunko vääntää rautalangasta? :D
<n1ko> http://saltstack.com/community.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JxVWhi -> About Salt Stack
<n1ko> tuuvvaa, keitän kaffeet
<n1ko> eiku älä tuu,sulla on kuppa
<woltage> Olin just sanoos samaa.
<n1ko> eikun tämä piti: http://docs.saltstack.org/en/latest/topics/index.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/XdonI6 -> Introduction to Salt
<woltage> kappas
<woltage> Sit kun olisi vielä toimiva pakettimanageri pythonille
<woltage> ;)
<n1ko> mikä vika pipissä?
<woltage> Ei vaan toimi
<woltage> Samaa vikaa kun ninnnulla gemin kans.
<woltage> n1ko: ei toi saltstack oo kyl lähelläkään Chefiä, näyttää enemmänkin Puppetilta
<n1ko> juu
<woltage> Tolleen nopeesti katottuna
<woltage> mää meen takas nukkuun
<woltage> öit!
<woltage> :O
<n1ko> öit!
<Kainsainliitto> hei
<sippis> o/
<Kilpuri> ?
<tommis> tietääkö miten toimii suomalaiset asiakirja standradit latexissa?
<tale> tommis: Kyl ne toimii. Muistaakseni finnish -asetuksella tuli kohtuu sopivat. Itse voi säätää lisää.
<tommis> laitoin kyllä mutta eipä toi miksikään muuttunu
<tale> tommis: Oletko kirjoittanut asiakirjaan rivin: \usepackage[finnish]{babel}
<tommis> laitoin
<tommis> ei muutu
<tale> tommis: Mikä ei muutu? Miten testaat muuttuuko?
<tommis> https://www.writelatex.com/117919hhhwtj katohan
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gZQUOu -> writeLaTeX
<tale> tommis: Toi on väärin. Katso mallista ja pistä siitä nuo alkurimpsut.
<tale> tommis: Ainakin aloita se rivillä: \documentclass[11pt,a4paper]{article}
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-24
<PekkaH> Millai porukka osio oman kovalevynsä nykyään
<PekkaH> 250gt käytettävissä
<PekkaH> 10% käyttis
<PekkaH> swappia ei vaan löydy mistään tässä alternatessa
<PekkaH> siis suomeksi sanottuna en osaa
<tale> PekkaH: Helpointa on antaa osioida automaattisesti.
<tale> PekkaH: Jos on erikoisvaatimuksia, voi vaihtoehtona osioida niiden mukaan.
<tale> PekkaH: Mielestäni automaattinen osiointi tekee osion swappiä varten.
<PekkaH> Mikä toi lvm on?
<tale> PekkaH: Logical Volume Manager. Google kertoo lisää. Tai Wikipedia.
<PekkaH> Sillai tarttis saada että omat tiedostot erikseen
<PekkaH> Osaan tehdä graafisella käyttöjärjestelmällä
<tale> PekkaH: Teet siis osion kotihakemistoille, liitä se kohtaan /home.
<PekkaH> Mutten tällä tekstipohjaisella asennuksella
<tale> PekkaH: Käytä sitten sitä graafista asenninta.
<PekkaH> ei voi
<PekkaH> Ilmeisesti näytönohjain ei herää henkiin sillä
<tale> PekkaH: Tekstiversiollakin voi tehdä osiot. Mikä tarkkaan ottaen siinä mättää?
<PekkaH> Mä koitan nyt viä jos löytyis jotain järkee tähän
<czr> swapin teko onnistuu samoin kun normaalin tiedostojarjestelman alustus
<czr> eli tiedostojarjestelman tyypiksi valitset swapin kun olet tehnyt osion
<czr> jos nyt vakisten swapin haluat. jos on paljon muistia eika kaytto ole "erikoista" niin ei valttis tarvi swappia
<PekkaH> 2gigaa muistia tossa koneessa mihin asennan
<czr> LVM:aa et tarvitse ellet halua opiskella vahan enemman. hyodyllinen se toki on, mut kuulostaa silta et sulla on viela hakusessa perusjuttuja niin ehka on parempi ettei tee asioista vaikeampia kuin ovatkaan
<PekkaH> Eikö tartte?
<czr> itse laittaisin 2-gigaselle koneelle
<czr> toisaalta, jos on 32-bit asennus ja pelkkaa deskarikayttoa/surffausta niin sit ehka en.
<PekkaH> Meinaa löyty osiointi mutta siellä listassa ei ollu swappia ..kaikkia /home ja boot ja juuriosioita kyllä löyty
<czr> sun pitaa loytaa se lista missa valitaan kaytettava tiedostojarjestelma.
<tale> PekkaH: Mikä on se asennin jota käytät?
<czr> mainitsemasi lista on liitospistelista
<czr> koska swappi ei ole tiedostojarjestelma, sita ei liiteta mihinkaan nimiavaruuden osaan. sen vuoksi sita ei siina listassa ole
<PekkaH> Jaa no toi on 32bittinen asennus
<PekkaH> En mä sitte mitään swappia sinne edes yritä
<mjr> kyllä tohon varmaan kannattaa swappia laittaa, vaikka se samat pari gigaa joo
<mjr> ei se nyt niin paha ole laittaa jälkikäteen tiedostona jos ei tullut laitettua partitiota
<PekkaH> Omas konees niin että /, swappi ja /home
<PekkaH> Tässä kohtaa se tenkkapoo tulee
<PekkaH> Tämän osion liitoskohta:
<PekkaH> Seuraavaksi vaihtoehdot
<tale> PekkaH: Swapille ei tule liitoskohtaa lainkaan.
<czr> PekkaH, mene askel taaksepain tuosta. siina missa kysytaan tiedostojarjestelmaa.
<czr> valitse tiedostojarjestelmaksi swap. normaalisti ext3 tai ext4
<PekkaH> Jaa siis laitanko mä sen vaan älä liitä?
<ninnnu> toistaiseksi joo
<czr> ei. kun oot valinnu luotavaksi tiedostojarjestelman aiemmin.
<czr> vai onko toi nyt oleellisesti muuttunut 12.04:ssa?
<PekkaH> Jaa no nyt vissiin löyty
<PekkaH> Userfail kyseessä
<czr> maailmankaikkeuden yleisin virhekoodi :-). mut, hyva et loyty
<PekkaH> Luulin sitä ylintä vähä niinku otsikoks mutta sieltä se swap vaihtoehto löyty
<PekkaH> Tosiaan aikasemmin tehny graafisella käyttiksellä nää ihan sujuvasti :D
<czr> se alternative toimii matalammalla tasolla ellei kayta niita automaattisia osiointeja
<czr> vastaavasti pystyy tekemaan paljon asioita mita graafisella ei
<czr> koko levyn kryptaus ja LVM:t esim
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/F-Droid
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/3j9pGt -> 3x13 F-Droid - Viikon VALO #117 | Viikon VALO
<PekkaH> Tämä kone mitä tässä asentelen on äitimuorin kone joka on halvalla budjetilla rakennettu, ensin oli vain yksi giga muistia, myöhemmin lisättiin toinen jotta saadaan kaksikanavaisuudesta ilo irti
<PekkaH> Mitäs tapahtuu jos tuonne tökkää tulevaisuudessa pari kahden gigan kampaa entisten jatkoksi
<n1ko> aika paljon isompi ilo se muisti itsessään kuin kaksikanavaisuus :)
<PekkaH> Onko mahdollista?
<czr> jos ne on yhteensopivia niin enemman muistia
<czr> riippuu muisteista, ja vanhoista muisteista yms.
<mjr> kyllähän se lie aina kivempi käyttää, kuhan tosiaan ovat yhteensopivia
<PekkaH> Pitäiskö ne sitten laittaa niin että molemmissa kanavissa 2 ja 1 gigan kammat
<czr> hyva kysymys. osa chipseteista vaatinee nykyaankin et kaikki muistit on samankokoisia
<czr> en ole ihan varma miten prossat mis on muistinohjaimet suoraan
<mjr> jos on ongelmia niin voi kans vaihtaa vaan ykköset kakkosiin
<mjr> on se jo aika tarpeeks iloista varmaan keskimääräisten vanhempien tarpeisiin
<PekkaH> Ennenvanhaan oli niin kätevää ku sai tällätä muisti kerrallaan ja ainut rajoite oli emolevyn tuki
<czr> samat rajat edelleen enemman tai vahemman
<PekkaH> Vaikuttais olevan enemmän jos samaa kokookin tarttee olla joissain tapauksissa
<czr> oli toi rajoitus myos vanhemmissa jarjestelmissa joissakin
<PekkaH> Jaa no semmosesta mulla ei oo kokemusta
<PekkaH> Tällättiin mitä sattuu muisteja jonon jatkoksi omiin ja kavereiden koneisiin
<mjr> ei se samankokoisuus ole tietääkseni kauhean yleinen vaatimus (paitsi että parin pitää olla samankokoiset jos on kaksi kanavaa)
<mjr> tosin en oo pysynyt mahdollisimman ajantasalla noissa
<czr> en makaan tieda mita i3/i5/i7 tuon suhteen sanoo. voihan olla et ne osaa mapata vahan paremminkin nykyaan
<tommis> enpä ole vielläkään löytänyt mistään kuinka saan latex documentin suomailaisten asiakirja standardien mukaiseski
<tommis> eli tämä https://wiki.uef.fi/download/attachments/12845366/mallilomake.pdf?version=1&modificationDate=1281010819000
<tommis> mistään en löydä miten esimerkiksi toi ylä tunnus hoidetaan
<tale> tommis: Haluat siis kirjeen tehdä?
<tale> tommis: Mikä on se Latex-ohje, josta opettelet?
<tommis> tale: tarjouspyyntöä kouluprojektiin
<tale> tommis: Miksi pistät article latexille tyyliksi, jos haluat tehdä kirjeen?
<tommis> no mikäs sitten
<tale> tommis: Onko vieläkin väärissä kohdissa sivuasettelut, jos pistät article tilalle letter?
<tale> tommis: Hommaan nyt joku ohje josta opettelet sen Latexin. Google löytää monta.
<tale> tommis: http://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/softa/latex.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/bKmxkk -> Johdatus LaTeXiin
<tale> tommis: http://www.uta.fi/sis/mtt/latex/johdanto.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/SjMhIZ -> Johdanto - LaTeX-kurssi - Informaatiotieteiden yksikkö
<tommis> nopealla katsauksella ei näytetä neuvovan mitään tuosta standardista
<tommis> pohja olis tähän hemmetin hyvä
<tale> tommis: Onko vieläkin väärissä kohdissa sivuasettelut, jos pistät article tilalle letter?
<tommis> on näköjään
<tommis> https://www.writelatex.com/117919hhhwtj tästä jos on joku ilmiselvä ongelma
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gZQUOu -> writeLaTeX
<tale> tommis: Googleta suomalainen kirjemalla latexille. Käytät sitten sitä.
<tommis> en tuota kotona käytä mutta tuo monen kirjoittajan ominaisuus on ihan kiva
<tale> tommis: Et ole kirjoittanut lähettäjän ja vastaanottajan tietojka. Sen takia ne ei näy kirjeessäsi.
<tale> tommis: http://ctan.unixbrain.com/macros/latex/contrib/koma-script-SFS/SFSesim.tex
<tommis> kääntö kaatuu näköjään omalla koneella ja writelatexissa D:
<tommis> \LoadLetterOption{SFS} on ongelma
<tale> tommis: Kai huomasit lukea siitä tiedostosta, että se tiedosto on siinä samassa hakemistossa?
<tommis> mistä tommoisen voi huomata?
<tale> tommis: Minä huomasin sen. Minä katsoin.
<tommis> ei ollut kovin intuitiivistä
<tale> tommis: No, minusta se oli hyvinkin selkää. On Load-komento, ja siinä parametrina se mitä ladataan. Katsoin onko sitä tiedostoa siinä samassa hakemistossa, ja kyllä oli.
<tale> tommis: Mutta intuitiiviesestä puheenollen, Latex ei toimi intuitiiviesesti, eli että kirjoitat jotain ja toivot sen tekevän sen mitä tarvitset. Kyllä pitää lukea mitä ne komennot tekee.
<tommis> looginen olisi kyllä parempi kuvata tuota
<tommis> ei ohjelmointikaan ole intuitiivistä samalla tavalla kuten älypuhelinten käyttö mutta se on loogista
<tommis> saitko sinä käännettyä tuon esimerkin?
<tale> tommis: En ole kokeillut.
<tommis> kaikki letter alueen sisälle laitettava teksti kaataa käännön
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-17
<mlpug> onko tämä joku tunnettu probleema 14.04:ssä. kun olen jonkinaikaa pois tästä koneelta ja se menee lukkoon. tulen takaisin ja annan salasanan niin kone aukeaa, mutta muutaman sekunnin päästä se menee uudestaan kysymään salasanaa. tämän toisen salasanan antamisen jälkeen toimii aina normaalisti
<mlpug> googlasin tuon itse. taitaa olla tunnettu ongelma=Bug #1293099
<lubotu3> bug 1293099 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Password needs to be entered twice after switching users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293099
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-18
<Tatuus> miten näen päätteen kautta mikä versio / bittisyys koneessa on? inxi -S ei toimi
<elias_a_> Tatuus: Siis Ubuntun?
<elias_a_> Tatuus: lsb_release -a
<Tatuus> ahh ok, minkähän takia inxi ei ole Ubuntussa vakiona?
<elias_a_> Mikäs se edes on?
<elias_a_> Jaa - löysin.
<elias_a_> tekee vähän eri asian.
<elias_a_> Historia on se, että LSB-yhteensopivuuden takia speksattiin tuo kertomani komento.
<elias_a_> Ja LSB oli kyllä aikoinaan aika kova juttu.
<Mikaela> Tatuus: inxi on minun tietääkseni Ubuntun pakettivarastoissa ja jos ei ole, se on helppo asentaa itsekin.
<Mikaela> Tatuus: elias_a_: Minä käytän yleensä "lscpu" komentoa, kun haluan tietää Ubuntun / suorittimen bittisyyden.
<Mikaela> Tuo lsb_release -a ei näytä kertovan bittisyyksistä mitään.
<Mikaela> Architecture:          x86_64
<Mikaela> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<Mikaela> lscpu:n kaksi ensimmäistä riviä. Käyttöjärjestelmä on 64-bittinnen ja suoritin tukee 32- ja 64-bittisiä käyttöjärjestelmiä.
 * Mikaela n on hyvä höpöttää monta tuntia myöhässä.
<gildean> uname -a
<gildean> on varmaan minkä ekana komentaisin
<elias_a_> gildean: uname -a ei kerro distroa, ainoastaan kernelin version.
<jjo> alkuperäisessä kysymyksessä ei kyllä määritelty kysyttiinkö distron versiota vai kernelin versiota
<elias_a_> Jaa, ehkä se on vain minun tapani lukea kysymys auki.
<markosu> Kertokaas mihin pitää laittaa ns. nattaus scripti että se latautuu palvelimen (lubuntu 12.04) käynnistyessä? rc.local tiedostosta ei tuntunut käynnistyvän
<markosu> http://ltsp.fi/?page_id=42  tuota ohjetta seurasin ja ihmettelin kun nattaus ei vaan lähtenyt toimimaan
<Fibubot`> -> Lubuntu | LTSP-PNP, kaksi verkkokorttia, staattiset osoitteet (NAT) | LTSP.fi
<markosu> ip route komennolla ei ainakaan näkynyt siihen viittaavaa riviä
<jjo> elias_a_: huono kysymys vaatii tulkintaa
<elias_a_> jjo: Totta. Yleensä sitä vain tarttee sitä distron versionumeroa.
<elias_a_> Ehkä siksi tulkitsin niin.
<jjo> enkä mä sano, että tulkinta oli väärä. ainoastaan, että siinä on tulkinnanvaraa.
<Mikaela> Luulen inxi -S:n perusteella elias_a_:n vastanneen kysymykseen.
<Mikaela> % 1 inxi -S
<Mikaela> System:    Host: tommis Kernel: 3.11.0-18-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<Mikaela>            Desktop: LXDE (Openbox 3.5.2) Distro: Ubuntu 13.10 saucy
<tale> Jos haluaa tietää onko asennettunua 32- vai 64-bittinen järjestelmä, komento dpkg --print-architecture kertoo sen.
<sm_> Terve taloon. Onko täällä ketään paikalla?
<jjo> kai täällä aina on joku
<sm_> Mikäs voisi tämän aiheuttaa? sudo service isc-dhcp-server start => start: Job failed to start
<jjo> jos se on konffittu väärin
<jjo> tai sen käyttämä portti on jo käytössä tai...
<jjo> kai siitä johonkin logiin tulee merkintä?
<sm_> En ainakaan ole onnistunut löytämään mitään logista..
<Mikaela> Sanooko "sudo service isc-dhcp-server status" mitään?
<sm_> Sanoo. "sudo service isc-dhcp-server status => isc-dhcp-server stop/waiting"
<jjo> mitäs jos nyt yrittää sitä startia?
<jjo> eikun siis tuo olikin status
<jjo> jos yrittää restartia tai ensin stopia ja sitten startia
<sm_> Tälläistä tulee: "service isc-dhcp-server restart
<sm_> stop: Unknown instance:
<sm_> start: Job failed to start
<sm_> "
<jjo> testasin nopeasti ja kyllä tuo näyttää logittavan syslogiin aika ahkerasti
<jjo> eli syy käynnistymättömyyteen löytynee tiedostosta /var/log/syslog
<sm_> Nokuin ei logita niin ei logita....
<sm_> nvm
<sm_> "Mar 18 19:11:26 Ubuntu-Server dhcpd: /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf: interface name too long (is 20)
<sm_> " => Siellä kuin ei ole interfacen nimeä? :/
<Mikaela> Tai on liian pitkä sellainen.
<sm_> Siellä ei ole sellaista....
<Mikaela> Tai jos ei ole, se pitäisi kai lisätä.
<sm_> Ei auta. Nyt sitten pitäisi jollain tapaa generoida toi syslog tiedosto uudestaan ilman järjestelmän uudelleen käynnistystä.
<Mikaela> Mitä tarkoitat uudelleen generoimisella?
<sm_> Luoda se uudelleen.
<Mikaela> En taida ymmärtää.
<sm_> Siis kuin poistin sen syslog tiedoston sieltä niin mites saisi sen sinne takaisin siten, että jokin siihen kirjoittaisikin jotain?
<mjr> arvaan että sudo service rsyslog restart auttanee
<mjr> se kirjoittelee nyt vielä varmaan sinne valmiiks suljettuun tiedostoon
<mjr> reload ehkä riittäis kans
<mjr> valmiiks unlinkattuun tiedostoon siis, tarkoitan
<sm_> Toi ainakin auttoi tuohon.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-20
<kirvesAxe> hmm, asennusyritystä ja ongelmaa... koneessa on kaks kovoa, kubuntun asennussofta näytti löytävän yhden, mistä varmistan että se on se joka on tyhjä? :)
<elias_a_> kirvesAxe: Eiks se asennuslevy kykene näyttämään niiden levyjen sisältöä?
<elias_a_> kirvesAxe: koko on aika hyvä vinkki ja osiointi myös.
<mlpug> vähän riippuu mitä se tyhjä tarkoittaa, jos tiedät ulkoasusta mikä on tyhjä levy niin jätä se koneeseen ja irroita muut levyt tai siis se toinen levy
<ath> Toisaalta jos asennussofta löytää vain yhden levyn, voisi arvata ettei se tyhjä ole edes kytketty.
<mlpug> muistaakseni se asennussofta ilmoittaa mitä asennuksia se löytää levyltä. se voi olla toinen vinkki
<mlpug> niin tai tyhjä on kytketty, mutta se toinen on jo irti
<kirvesAxe> elias_a_, ei osannut näyttää muuta kuin /dev/ -liitospisteen, koon ja mallin, ja kun oli kaksi samankokoista ja -mallista levyä niin siinä oli haasteensa... mutta kun irroitti levyn virtapiuhaa ja yritti uusiksi niin selvisi. ja kyllä se ne molemmat levyt löysi, mutta hämäävästi pudotusvalikossa näytti vain yhtä jos ei ollut valinnut oikeaa kohtaa viereisestä pallukkavaihtoehdoista...
<kirvesAxe> nyt jäi sitten vääntämään Samsungin laserprintteriajurien asennuksen kanssa. ja googlettamalla selvisi että aika moni foorumi on viimeisen parin viikon sisällä havainnut samaa ongelmaa... onkohan samsungin printteriajuripaketti rikottu samsungin päässä.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-22
<pesasa> Onkos Canonical nyt unohtanut uusia jonkun sertifikaattinsa? Ubuntu Onen musiikkikauppa on vissiin rikki.
<pesasa> 3rdpartymedia.ubuntuone.com uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate expired on 15.03.2014 14:24. The current time is 22.03.2014 18:46.
<Mikaela> Varmaan. Jossakin pitäisi olla kanava, jossa voi ilmoittaa.
<pesasa> Laitoin Ubuntu One support requestiin viestiä.
<pesasa> Kuului mielestäni kategoriaan: "I think something is broken"
<Mikaela> Minusta oli jokin ubuntu sysops tai vastaava.
<Mikaela> Ei, nyt muistan
<Mikaela> pesasa: #canonical-sysamin
<Mikaela> 20:59:42 -- alis: #canonical-sysadmin                                 66 :Known issues: - || Vanguard: None at present, please use RT || Although we idle here, please mail requests to rt@ubuntu.com || http://status.admin.canonical.com/
<Fibubot`> -> Pingdom Public Reports Overview
<Mikaela> Pitäisiköhän Fibubot`n ladata NickCapture?
<ninnnu> ei
<Mikaela> Ok
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-16
<Iltsu> tuota tuota
<Iltsu> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/main/base/libevent-pthreads-2.0-5
<Iltsu> asensin ton paketin, mut silti yks php-käli valittaa et pthreads uupuu
<Iltsu> onks jotaa näkemyksii?
<Iltsu> vai mahtaakoha nyt olla vaa paketti liai samalaisel n imel
<StockAntenna> viikon valot: taloyhtiömme piha-alueen EU:n kieltämät elohopealamput näkyy vaihdetun nykyaikaisiin ja varsin hyviin
<Iltsu> mikä ihme tommonen zts on ja mihi sitä tarvitaan
<Iltsu> kun ei tunnu olevan ppa:ta mis ois php käännettnä sillee et zts tulis mukana
<Iltsu> ja en haluis ollenkaa lähtee kääntää mitää ite
<Iltsu> päätettii nöyrtyy ja kääntää php ite
<Iltsu> http://pastebin.com/ykieb7aL
<Iltsu> jos taas tota lähtee asentaa ni se poistaa mariadb:n
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-17
<Mikaela> oletko kokeillut php:n uudelleenkäynnistämistä? en ole varma onko se vaadittu ympäristössäsi, mutta jos nginx:llä käyttää php5-fpm:ää täytyy suorittaa service php5-fpm restart
<Iltsu> joo ei ollu siitä
<Iltsu> toi mun asentama paketti ei liittiny mitekää siihe  samaa pthreadsii :d
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-19
<Mikaela> seuraako kukaan tuota FB-seinää? https://www.facebook.com/ubuntusuomi/posts/10152725319001088
<Mikaela> pitäisikö sinne kirjoittaa jokin postaus ja linkittää johonkin webchattiin ja mainita, että kanavalla voisi olla jonkin aikaa ja sama kommentteihin noihin?
<Tm_T> miksei
<Tm_T> mulle tulee noista sähköpostinotifikaatiot kyllä mutta harvemmin lähden tuolla käyttäjätukea tarjoamaan
<Tm_T> melkein voisi juurikin suunnata väkeä muille alustoille tuen suhteen
<Mikaela> pitää kai luonnostella jokin ja pyytää sitten palautetta ja jos se on kelvollinen niin sitten tuonne
<markosu> fb sivut on kyllä mielestäni muutenkin huono väylä, koska niiden näkyvyys on riippuvainen euroista
<markosu> Linux Mint Suomi on taas ryhmä niin se toimii omalla tavallaan paremmin kuin fb sivut
<elias_a> En tue fecesbook-viestintää mitenkään.
<elias_a> FB:n käyttö on moraalitonta.
<jjo> miten se moraalitonta on?
<StockAntenna> minäkin panin vastaan vuosia aluksi kun se tuli suosituksi
<StockAntenna> sit tuli joku pakkotilanne tehdä tunnari ja nykyään resistance is futile
<elias_a> jjo: Se, että mennään mukaan sellaiseen toimintaan, joka perustuu siihen, että ihmiset eivät lue käyttöehtoja ja siten tiedä, miten heitä kusetetaan, on moraalitonta.
<elias_a> jjo: Itse asiassa tuo on mielestäni moraalittomampaa kuin suljetun softan käyttäminen. Huomattavasti.
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Mä olin siellä ihan alussa kun siellä ei ollut vielä mitään. Sitten tajusin, että ne olivat lisänneet ehtoihin sen, että heillä on oikeus ajaa käyttäjän selaimessa ohjelmia ilman, että kukaan on mitenkään auditoinut tai hyväksynyt sitä ajettavaa softaa.
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Silloin se niiden asenne alkoi paljastua.
<StockAntenna> varsinkin yhdistystouhuissa nykyään Fb on ottanut tärkeän roolin
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Kyllä. Siksi harkitsenkin muutamasta yhdistyksestä eroamista.
<StockAntenna> mikään kanava ei ole niin nopea ja helppo viestittää kuin Fb
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Ei se silti poista sitä ongelmaa, että käyttäjistä tehdään tuote USA:n lainsäädännön alla.
<StockAntenna> eikä ihme, eilenkin junassa katselin samalla vilkaisulla viidellä hlöllä kännykässä tuttu vaaleansininen palkki ruudussa
<StockAntenna> ei poista, mutta tekee vaikeaksi olla alistumatta
<elias_a> Enkä minä voi hyväksyä FB:n käytön aiheuttamia turvariskejä toisille ihmisillekään.
<StockAntenna> mitäs turvariskejä se aiheuttaa vapaata käyttistä ajellessa? tietoja mainostajille?
<elias_a> Sen jälkeen kun multa pyydettiin apua että mitä tehdään täällä Gazassa kun tulee heti keskitystä niskaan kun pistää FB:iin tai Instagramiin kuvan jostain kohteesta millä oli sotilaallista merkitystä Israelin kannalta, minulla ei enää ole kuvitelmia siitä, miten niitä tietoja käsitellään.
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Se, että riisuttiin EXIF-data kuvista pois auttoi jo jonkun verran.
<StockAntenna> no kaikki jenkkipalveluiden datahan on NSA:n kyttäämää
<elias_a> Olennaista on ymmärtää, että noiden palveluiden käyttäminen tarkoittaa sitä, että hyväksyy sen, että tulee sekä kaupallisesti että tiedustelumielessä profiloiduksi.
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Juuri niin. Siksi niitä ei tule käyttää.
<StockAntenna> mitäs netissä voi käyttää?
<StockAntenna> kun nuo poistetaan
<StockAntenna> eli kaikki sosiaaliset mediat, pilvet, salaamaton meili...
<elias_a> Sellaisten yritysten palvelut, joilla ei ole haarakonttoria USA:ssa
<elias_a> Totta kai arvio tehdään tapauskohtaisesti.
<jjo> niin siis onko vastuu käyttöehtojen lukemisesta ehtoja tarjoavalla taholla, eikä sillä jonka ne pitäisi lukea?
<elias_a> FB:n tapauksessa on mielestäni olennaista se, että käyttäjämassan enemmistön muodostaa se 96% joka ei koskaan lue ensimmäistäkään käyttöehtoa.
<StockAntenna> ehdot tehdään niin pitkiksi, ettei niitä meinaa millään jaksaa lukea
<StockAntenna> olen joskus lukenut jotain Xbox Liven ja Fb:n yms
<elias_a> On aika heikko argumentti, että päätös jonkin palvelun käyttämisen riskeistä pitäisi tehdä tuollaisen tyhjäpäporukan ehdoilla.
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Siihen lukemiseen harjaantuu aika nopeasti.
<elias_a> Ihan samanlaista se on kuin softalisenssien lukeminen.
<StockAntenna> mut yleensä on tiedostavia lukijoita jotka jaksavat ja sit kirjoittavat nettiin epäilyttävistä kohdista siten, että tavallisetkin saavat asian tietoonsa
<StockAntenna> tosin se ei saaavuta monia ja valtaosa ei välitä mitään
<elias_a> Juuri näin.
<jjo> se osa joka ei välitä, selvästi hyväksyy ehdot, riippumatta siitä mitä ne ovat
<elias_a> jjo: Ei ne siinä mielessä "hyväksy" niitä, että ei ne tiedä mitä niissä on.
<elias_a> jjo: Ei riitä luetun ymmärtämisen kyky ja yleistiedot.
<jjo> miten tämä sitten korjattaisiin? järjestettäisiin tentti käyttöehdoista, ennen kuin päästettäisiin jäseniä liittymään?
<jjo> aika moni ei myöskään lue laitteiden käyttöohjeita (tai käyttöehtoja). laitteet ovat moraalittomia?
<StockAntenna> eipä tolle mitään voi tehdä
<StockAntenna> terrorismin kasvu pitää huolen että tiedustelu voi hyvin ja ilmaisuuden vaatimus taas takaa että mainostuksen on toimittava mainostajien ehdoilla
<elias_a> jjo: Ei sitä siinä mielessä voi mitenkään ratkaista, että jokin olennaisesti muuttuisi.
<jjo> mä en kyllä ole ollenkaan varma siitä, että terrorismi olisi kasvanut. siitä vaan uutisoidaan taukoamatta.
<elias_a> Minä tosin tuon melko aktiivisesti esiin sitä, että FB-tili tai Gmailin käyttö ovat mielestäni epäluotettavuuden merkkejä.
<jjo> :D
<jjo> no joo, olenhan mä vähintään tuplasti epäluotettava
<StockAntenna> aika isolla filtterilla rajaat väen epäluotettavaksi:9
<jjo> lisäksi mä käytän dropboxia, joka on aika epäilyttävä sekin
<elias_a> FB tulikin jo käsiteltyä, mutta Gmailin osalta Prismin lisäksi on vielä se toinen, että Google profiloi myös lähettäjät.
<elias_a> Eli jos lähetät viestejä Gmail-tileihin, sinut profiloidaan.
<StockAntenna> pilvimaailmassa joutuu käyttämään näitä palveluja jos ei halua elää offlinenä vapaan käyttiksen kanssa ja muistitikkujen varassa
<StockAntenna> lisäksi google pakottaa käyttäjät kaikkiin palveluihinsa
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Unohdat sen Open Source-sissin tyypillisen vaihtoehdon: tunkataan itse tai joukolla se vaihtoehtoinen palvelu.
<StockAntenna> ei ollut mitään tarkoitusta mennä G+:aan mutta erilaiset tunnarin "päivitysjankutukset" kuukausien ajan lopulta "suostuttelivat" sen käyttöönottoon
<elias_a> Tunnustan, että siinä kohtaa olen huono, epäluotettava ym.
<elias_a> Käytän jonkin verran. Siitäkin voisi luopua.
<elias_a> Sääli, että Diaspora ei ole ottanut tulta alleen.
<StockAntenna> elias_a: miten voidaan järjestää pilvestä servereitä, nopeita datayhteyksiä yms ilmaiseksi käyttöön ilman mainoksia?
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Maksamalla rahaa. Ihan kuin ennenkin.
<StockAntenna> mut homman nimi on ollut ettei mistään nettipalvelusta haluta maksaa
<StockAntenna> jo 10 v ajan
<StockAntenna> eihän vapaasoftastakaan mitään makseta, joten se sopii kuvioon sinänsä hyvin
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Ei ole jäänyt huomaamatta. Siinä vain on sama ongelma kuin kaupallisessa radio- ja tv-toiminnassa: kaikki on keskinkertaista sontaa.
<elias_a> StockAntenna: No kyllä minä maksan vapaan softan käytöstä erityisesti kuluneena aikana aika paljon.
<jjo> StockAntenna: mä olen kyllä valinnut googlen palvelut ihan vaan siksi, että se tarjoaa parhaita palveluita
<StockAntenna> mulla infektio tuli tuubitunnarin teosta
<jjo> ja itse asiassa olen aikeissa vaihtaa myös dropboxin google driveen, koska se tarjoaa parhaan hinnoittelumallin
<StockAntenna> siitä on se levinnyt kaikkeen muuhun
<StockAntenna> gmailiin en ole ikinä koskenut
<elias_a> jjo: Kuten esim. sillä lailla, että Gmail ei osaa käsitellä RFC:n mukaista signaturea? :D
<jjo> no esim. niin että siinä on minun kokemukseni mukaan paras käyttöliittymä, fiksut filtteröintiominaisuudet ja muutenkin se on joustava käyttää minun tarpeisiini
<elias_a> jjo: Eikö sua yhtään kiusaa se, että se käsittelee siguja päin p:tä?
<jjo> ohan se harmillista, mutta ei se noita hyviä puolia peittoa. lähellekään.
<elias_a> ok.
<elias_a> Tuo siguasia tuli ilmi kun jotain nettihuutokauppoja tehtäessä kauppakumppani alkoi valittaa, että ei hän voi toimittaa tavaraa jos ei ole osoitetta.
<elias_a> Ei ollut mennyt kuin kolme kertaa sigussa siihen mennessä.
<tale> Voi olla Internetin palveluiden ilmaisuudesta pitää luopua, kun jostain palvelun tarjoajan pitää rahaa saada.
<tale> Nyt se raha tulee tavalla joka on käyttäjälle epäedullista ja voi tulla kalliimaksi kuin maksaa joku vuosimaksu tms..
<StockAntenna> tuskin tulee tapahtumaan
<jjo> tuossa lounaalla istuessa tuli mieleen yksi ärsyttävyys googlen palveluista
<jjo> nimittäin androidluurilta valokuvien varmuuskopiointi
<jjo> siinä missä dropbox varmuuskopioi käyttäjän omat kuvat, google ottaa kamaa laajemmalti
<jjo> esim. jos joku laittaa minulle valokuvan facebookin messengerissä, google lataa sen pilveen
<jjo> minusta tuo hieman rikkoo sitä, mitä tiedostoja sen valokuvien latauksen pitäisi käsitellä
<StockAntenna> "käyttäjäystävällistä"
<kirvesAxe> Google Skynet, coming to an Android near you.
<elias_a> jjo: Tuossa toistuu se, että p-Amerikassa ei ole niin tiukka tietosuojalainsäädäntö kuin meillä. Koko ajattelumalli on toisenlainen.
<elias_a> Tietysti se perusongelma on se, että jos jokin on ilmaista niin se vastikkeellisuus muodostuu siitä, että käyttäjästä tehdään tuote.
<StockAntenna> mut vapaaehtoisiahan nää palvelut ovat
<StockAntenna> ei edes tarvitse täysin eristäytyä tietoyhteiskunnasta vaikkei näitä käyttäisi
<elias_a> Näin.
<StockAntenna> pitäs jaksaa raivata haihtunut pilvi pois 12.04-koneelta
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Ubuntu One?
<StockAntenna> juu
<StockAntenna> huomasin sen vähän aikaa sitten Unityn "hakutuloksissa" jotain muuta etsiessä
<elias_a> Ei kai sille muuta tartte tehdä kuin jotenkin disabloida niin ne häviää indeksistä.
<StockAntenna> ajattelin että poistan koko softan asennuksen
<StockAntenna> liekö tuo yksi paketti
<elias_a> Enpäs tiedä. Kerro kun saat selvää.
<elias_a> Mutta zeitgeist senkin indeksoinnin hoitaa ja poistaa tulokset jos se resurssi ei enää ole saatavilla.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-20
<Tekno_> huomenta
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-21
<Mikaela> ei kenelläkään olisi kokemusta akun kalibroinnista? Ostin uuden akun tähän, koska käynnistyessä valitteli sitä miten akulla on heikko kapasiteetti ja pitää vaihtaa ja nyt yritän ohjeiden mukaan kalibroida, akku tyhjäksi ja akku täyteen neljä kertaa, mutta mistä minä tiedän milloin akku on täynnä?
<Mikaela> Juuri nyt akku on tyhjä 79% kohdalla
<StockAntenna> onpas sekoa
<StockAntenna> en ole koskaan kuullut moisesta
<StockAntenna> mikä on koneen merkki?
<Mikaela> milläköhän komennolla se taas tuli näkyviin
<Mikaela> Machine:   System: Hewlett-Packard product: Presario CQ57 Notebook PC v: 068F110000204910000620100
<Mikaela>            Mobo: Hewlett-Packard model: 3577 v: 24.38
<Mikaela>            Bios: Hewlett-Packard v: F.35 date: 10/26/2011
<StockAntenna> jahas hieman vanhempi HP
<StockAntenna> liekö jo akku paskana
<Mikaela> siksi minä ostinkin uuden akun ja vaihdoin sen eilen :)
<Mikaela> nyt tällä koneella tai Ubuntulla ei vain ole aavistustakaan akun oikeasta tilasta enkä tiedä mistä kohdasta alan vetämään tyhjäksi
<StockAntenna> ahaa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-22
<Tekno_> huomenta
<Mikaela> huomenta
<pesasa> Mistähän kannattaisi lähteä etsimään vikaa seuraavanlaisessa tilanteessa:
<pesasa> Ongelmana on, että mihinkään palveluun (www, ssh, ping,...) ei saa yhteyttä nimellä, mutta ip-numerolla onnistuu.
<pesasa> Kuitenkin dns näyttäisi toimivan, sillä host, nslookup tai muut vastaavat antavat ihan oikeita ip-osoitteita.
<pesasa> Kone on wlan-verkossa natatussa sisäverkossa.
<pesasa> Ja muilla koneilla näyttää yhteydet toimivan ihan hyvin. (Sekä langallisena tai langattomana)
<ansa> host:n ja ping:n pitäis kyllä resolvauksen suhteen toimia aikalailla samalla tavalla
<pesasa> Niin luulis.
<pesasa> Yleensä käytän tätä konetta kiinteän johdon päässä ja nyt kun kytkin johdon, niin taas toimii. Mutta langattomalla ei toiminut.
<pesasa> En käsitä.
<tale> pesasa: Onko tiedostossa /etc/hosts pistetty konenimi - ip-numero -pareja?
<tale> pesasa: Mitä on tiedostossa /etc/resolv.conf ?
<tale> Käsittääkseni komento host etsii tiedon aina nimipalvelusta.
<tale> Ping ja muutkin komennot etsivät siinä järjestyksessä kuin tiedostossa /etc/nsswitch.conf on määrätty.
<tale> Yleensä files on siellä ensimmäisenä, eli aloitetaan tiedostosta /etc/hosts.
<pesasa> tale: /etc/hosts:issa ei ole mitään erikoista. Pari koneennimeä vain määritelty parille paikallisverkon koneelle.
<pesasa> Dns-palveluna ilmeisesti nyky-Ubuntuissa toimiva cachaava palvelu 127.0.1.1:ssä.
<tale> pesasa: Joo, toi on nykyään sisältönä /etc/resolv.conf.
<tale> pesasa: Mutta jos se ei toimi, kirjoita siihen tiedostoon tilalle "nameserver 8.8.8.8" ja kokeile toimiiko.
<pesasa> Mutta nuo asetukset pysyvät samoina, kun kytkee kiintäen piuhan.
<pesasa> Ja johdolla toimii, langattomalla ei.
<pesasa> tale: Kokeiltu on tuotakin.
<pesasa> Ei auta.
<tale> Saako se langattomalla eri nimipalvelimen osoitteen?
<tale> Joku nimipalvelu tarttee silti olla tiedossa vaikka resolv.conf sanoo localhost.
<pesasa> No siellä resolv.confissa on tuo 127.0.1.1
<tale> pesasa: Jos keksit uuden asian, lisää wikiin http://porixi.l-a.fi/Apua
<pesasa> Sekä lankaa että langatonta käytettäessä.
<tale> pesasa: Pitäisi tarkistaan minkä nimipalvelimen osoitteen langaton yhteys on saanut.
<tale> pesasa: Näyttääkö network-manager sen? Onko se oikea?
<tale> pesasa: Entä mitä tiedostossa /etc/nsswitch.conf on ?
<pesasa> Oleellinen rivi varmaan: hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] wins dns mdns4
<tale> pesasa: Tuo wins siinä välissä on vähän epäilyttävä. Onko semmoinen tosiaan käytössä?
<pesasa> Mikä tuo 14.04:n cacheava dns tuolla 127.0.1.1:ssä on?
<tale> Siis wintoosan nimipalvelu?
<tale> pesasa: Se cacheava on tuo mdns4.
<tale> Jos tuo mdns4_minimal toimii väärin ja aina palauttaa että ei löydy, ei päästä katsomaan noista seuraavista tarjokkaista.
<tale> Löytyykö lokista virheilmoija tosta mdns4:stä?
<pesasa> Tuolla wins:illä ei ole mitään väliä. Nuo asetukset ovat aivan saman langallisella ja langattomalla.
<pesasa> Sekä wlan0:lla että eth0:lla käytettäessä dhcp-palvelimena toimiva tukiasema antaa nimipalvelimiksi itsensä (dnsmasq) sekä soneran kaksi nimipalvelinta. Kuten kuuluukin.
<pesasa> Ja nimipalvelut siis toimivat, koska esimerkiksi host-komento antaa nimille ihan oikeita ip-osoitteita.
<tale> pesasa: On kyllä kumma. Boottaamista on tietty jo kokeiltu?
<pesasa> Juu, muutamia kertoja.
<tale> pesasa: Antaako komento "nmcli dev list iface wlan0" hyödykästä tietoa?
<pesasa> En tuosta kyllä mitään hyödyllistä keksinyt.
<tale> Mahtaako olla bugi jossain kohtaa? Eikä missään logissa ole virheilmoituksia?
<tale> pesasa: Mikä versio Ubuntusta se on?
<pesasa> 14.04
<pesasa> Kubuntu, mutta sillä ei pitäisi olla väliä.
<tale> pesasa: Entä jos kokeilet mv /etc/resolv.conv /tmp/resolv.conf, eli siirrät sen koko tiedoston pois tieltä ja koitat mitä tapahtuu ilman tuota tiedostoa?
<pesasa> En ymmärrä, mitä merkitystä tuolla olisi, kun tiedosto on ihan täsmälleen sama sekä langallisena että langattomana käytettäessä.
<pesasa> Lisää hämäryyttä. Nyt näyttäisi www-selain toimivan langattomalla yhteydellä, mutta komentoriviltä eivät esim. ping ja ssh toimi nimellä yrittäessä.
<otto> http://koodikerho.fi/tiedote-koodikerho-opettaa-koululaisille-tulevaisuuden-yleissivistysta/
<Iltsu> http://pastebin.com/EUnpezNE
<Iltsu> näkemyksii mikä mättää
<Iltsu> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/enable-zts-support-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Iltsu> ton mukaan yritin kääntää php:ta
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-21
<Qurre> Päevee
<Tomin> puhuri: hyvin onnistu firmwaren päivitys ja selvisi sekin, että DFU:ta käyttävät tossa eli ihan hyvin ton vois Linuxillakin (vaikka dfu-utilin kautta), jos sais vaan sen firmware-tiedoston ja sit tietäs miten toi vaihdetaan DFU-tilaan. Harmi oikeestaan että ei tullu sniffattua tota liikennettä, niin olisi saanut tuon jälkimmäisen selville
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-24
<tale> Asentelin Ubuntu 16.04 läppäriin jossa windows 8.1. Asennus meni ihan OK, mutta yhä käynnistyi Windows.
<tale> Wintoosassa kun katsoin ei levyn koko ollut muuttunut, vaikka Ubuntu väitti pienentäneensä wintoosan osiota puoleen jotta jäi tilaa Ubuntulle.
<tale> Tuo mielestäni varsin omituista, onko Xenialin testiversio vielä buginen asennuksen suhteen?
<tale> Jos läppärin BIOS:sta vaihdan UEFI tilalle Legacy BIOS, ei Windows käynnisty kun kone sanoo ei käynnistyskelpoista levyä.
<Laodikea> Jos käynnistää siltä asennusmedialta Ubuntun ja kurkkaa levyn Gpartedilla, niin mitä näkyy?
<Laodikea> No, ihan sama sieltä pitäisi näkyä kuin Windowsin puolelta
<tale> No jos Ubuntu osioi sen levyn uusiksi mutta Wintoosa käyttää yhä isoa osiotaan levy menee totaalisen sekaisin. Mutta epäilisin enemmän ettei Ubuntun asennin oikeasti muuttanut levyn osioita.
<Laodikea> Toi kyllä vaikuttaa selvästi todennäköisimmältä skenaariolta
<Tomin> elisa_a ja ketkäs muut ne niistä Lenovojen suorituskyky ja lämpenemisongelmista täällä joskus puhuivatkaan, tämä saattaa kiinnostaa (ei ehkä osu ihan nappiin kuitenkaan): https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.6-Thermal-Updates
<elias_a> Elisa kiittää. :P
<Tomin> sori :D
<elias_a> Tomin: Eipä mitään - itsekin aina välillä typotan juuri noin. :P
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-26
<TedHc> #sln
<TedHc> #join sln
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-27
<paradox2> help?
<Laodikea> mitäs
<paradox2> heeeelp
<Laodikea> niin?
<Mikaela> paradox2: you are probably looking #ubuntu which is the English support channel. I assume you aren't Finnish speaking as otherwise you would understand Laodikea asking what you need help with.
<paradox2> I'm english i need your help
<Laodikea> What kind of help do you need? If you want answers in English, it would be better to ask them on #ubuntu channel.
<paradox2> please read it here: http://dpaste.com/0FX6D2W
<paradox2> please you're the only one who can help me Laodikea
<Mikaela> !mint | paradox2
<lubotu3> paradox2: Linux Mint ei ole Ubuntun tuettu rinnakkaisjakelu. Ole hyvä ja hae tukea kanavalta #linuxmint-help palvelimella irc.spotchat.org
<Mikaela> paradox2: < ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Mikaela> !mint is <reply> Linux Mint ei ole Ubuntun tuettu rinnakkaisjakelu. Ole hyvä ja hae tukea kanavalta #linuxmint-help palvelimella irc.spotchat.org
<paradox2> please speak english
<paradox2> help me here anyway please you're the only chance I got
<elias_a> Oh come on now!
<Laodikea> toisen apu-pyynnön jälkeen oli selvää, ettei tää nyt mene ihan putkeen
<Mikaela> tuo -irc puolelle lähwtetty korjausehdotus on UTF-8 ä mikälie-ei-UTF-8 merkistön ä sijaan.
<elias_a> paradox2: Wrong language, unsupported distro and you ask people to use english? :O
<elias_a> Näytti käyttävän ruotsissa olevaa palvelinta. :P
<ansa> tuskin tuo nyt mitenkään hirveän distrospesifinen ongelma olisi ollut, mutta todennäköisesti silti turhan rasittava ongelma etädebugattavaksi
<gildean> saatto hyvinkin olla nimenomaan vaan mintissä esiintyvä ongelma, ei olis ensimmäinen
<ansa> no jos on tuon oikeasti tuon ext2fsd:n käytön jälkeen mennyt sekaisin, niin kuulostais siltä että siellä vain on tiedostojärjestelmää sotkettu ihan kunnolla
<elias_a> No kyllähän se olisi ratkaistu, mutta asenne ei oikein ollut kohdallaan.
<elias_a> Mitä tuo ext2fsd oikein tekee?
<Laodikea> Se on Windows-ohjelma, jolla voi lukea ext-osioita
<Laodikea> kun Windows ei niitä oletusarvoisesti näe ollenkaan
<elias_a> Juu niinpä näyttää olevan.
<elias_a> Suhtaudun samalla luottamuksella kuin kepuun.
<hahlo> toimiiko tuo ext2fsd noin yleensä, vai rikkooko osiot joita lukee
<gildean> muutaman kerran oon käyttäny ja on toiminu ihan oikein, mitään rikkomatta
<hahlo> ahaa ok
<Iltsu> mieluummin ehkä käyttäisin jotaan muuta :D
<Iltsu> vaikka sitten fättiä
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-20
<Talikkaf> Lubuntussa oli ongelma, että Firefoxissa ei yhtäkkiä Ylen areenasta tai youtubesta toimikaan ääni. Eläkeläistä opastan puhelimitse. Chromiumissa ääni toimii (Skype).
<Talikkaf> päivitetty on kyllä
<Talikkaf> "pulse audio -järjestelmä on ehkä asennettava" sanoo firefox
<Laodikea> Joo, pulseaudion äänenvoimakkuuden hallinta
<Laodikea> eli pavucontrol, jos päätteestä asentaa
<Laodikea> Se on ensimmäinen juttu, mitä asennetaan Lubuntuun järjestelmän jälkeen
<Talikkaf> en ole ikinä tehnyt niin eikä ole tuollaista koskaan sattunut
<Talikkaf> ja olen sentään kymmeniä lubuntuja ja kymmeniä muitakin asennellut
<Talikkaf> nyt kuuluu yle areenassa ääni
<Laodikea> Se on vaan niin, että kun on useampia mikrofoni-lähtöjä koneessa ja useampia kaiuttimia, niin joutuu sitten sitä kautta valitsemaan, mitä aina haluaa käyttää
<Laodikea> Skype ei pelaa ilman sitä, kun ääni ei kuulu, vaikka mikrofoni on kiinni, koska sitä ei ole valittu
<Laodikea> etc.
<hahlo> mun mielestä ihme et kuuluu ääntä niin monella äänipiirillä kuin nykyään
<hahlo> toisin oli ennen 2k aikaan
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-22
<Mirv> taas se aika vuodesta - laittakaa Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS Finnish Remix lataukseen ja/tai pysyvämpään jakoon - magnet url https://is.gd/3rPKUS
<Mirv> pitäisi varmaan jotenkin dokumentoida että .2:ssa on rolling kernel (ensin 4.8, myöhemmin 4.10, jne aina 18.04 julkaisuun asti)
<Mirv> ja .1:ssa pysyy alkuperäinen 4.4 päivityksineen viiden vuoden ajan
<hahlo> cool
<Talikkaf> ahaa. Jos on siis vanhoja koneita, kannattaako päivittääkään ubuntu mate 16.04.2:ksi?
<hahlo> miksei?
<Laodikea> Jos on asentanut 16.04:n, ja päivittää, niin lukee 16.04.2, mutta kernel on edelleen 4.4
<Laodikea> ja tosiaan, jotain 90-luvulta peräisin ollutta konetta käytin iloisesti linuxilla viime kesänä. Win 95 oli huimalla 4 Gt:n kiintolevyllä
<Laodikea> Ihan 16.04:n siihen sai asennettua. Grubiin piti vain kirjoittaa rivillinen tekstiä, että lähti saman aikakauden näytönohjain futaamaan.
<Talikkaf> Minulla vanhin kone on nyt kai Pentium 90 MHz -läppäri.
<Laodikea> Toki vaihdoin koneeseen kiintolevyn ennen asennusta, ettei tullut tilaongelmia
<Mirv> Talikkaf: no siis 16.04 ylipäätänsä on hyvä idea. jos päivität 16.04:aan, saat käytännössä 16.04.1:ja ja uusi hw-tuki on opt in. jos "päivität" asentamalla uudelleen 16.04.2:lta niin saat sen uuden hw-tuen, jota vanhalla koneella et sinänsä tarvitse joten 16.04.1 voi olla "stabiilina" parempikin vaihtoehto. luultavasti suurta väliä ei ole, oli kone kuin kone, lukuun ottamatta että jos
<Mirv> kaupasta ostaa uuden koneen niin silloin ehdottomasti aina uusin .2/.3 jne
<Mirv> Laodikea: joo niin tosiaan, olet oikeassa. versionumero on 16.04.2 kaikilla, mutta se vastaa kuitenkin asennusta joka olisi tehty 16.04- tai 16.04.1-asennuslevyltä ja asennettu sitten kaikki päivitykset. mikä on eri asia kuin jos asentaisi .2-asennusmedialta.
<Mirv> mesa päivittyy nyt 16.04:ssa kaikilla rullaavasti, mikä on ihan kivakin asia koska se keskimäärin tosiaankin vain parantuu eikä kauheasti regressioita.
<Mirv> toi kernel on sellanen että ei siitäkään ehkä kenenkään tartte tietää välttämättä, mutta jos enemmän asentelee Ubuntuja niin on hyvä ymmärtää sen alkuperäisen 16.04/16.04.1:n sekä uudempien asennusmedioiden ero.
<Mirv> jos kaikkia nyansseja ajattelee niin uusimmille koneille tosiaan aina uusin, muille ei ole niin väliä mutta vanhat koneet eivät mihinkään tarvitse radikaalisti päivittyvää kernel-versiota
<Mirv> todettakoon tässä kohtaa että kukaan ei ole tuota vielä ladannut eikä laittanut jakoon – en voi linkata torrent-vaihtoehtoa kotisivuille jos ei ole jonkinlaista kourallista pysyviä seedaajia. joten https://is.gd/3rPKUS tosiaan edelleen jos on konetta jolla jaksaa BitTorrent-clienttiä pitää auki
<elias_a> Mirv: Valitan. Mulla poweri rikki siitä, jota joskus pidin päällä moisia(kin) varten. Ja sekin on 1 megan uppikaistan päässä. :O
<ansa> laitoin omaan purkkiin pyörimään, mutta ei tuo oikein tunnu löytävän. No, on tuo ainakin seuraavaan boottiin asti päällä.
<jjo> no, mäkin laitoin nyt nassille pyörimään, mut ei se ainakaan vielä ole saanut mitään ladattua
<Talikkaf> Minulle näyttäisi tulevan ainakin yhdeltä vertaiselta 600-700 kbps eli melkein liittymän maksiminopeudella (tunnin päästä nopeutuu kun vaihdan taloa)
<jjo> No, ehkä ne kaikki tulee sit sulle :) Mulla ei ole vielä alkanut lataus.
<Talikkaf> Nyt valmistui lataus. Puolisen tunnin päästä voin alkaa jakaa.
<jjo> Nyt alkoi viimein lataamaan mullakin
<Talikkaf> Näemmä jaan eteenpäin noin 500 kbps nopeudella
<Talikkaf> eikun kibitavun nopeudella
<Talikkaf> 500 KiB/s
<Talikkaf> tämä finnishremix vie melkein kaiken lähetyskaistan (minulla on noin 11 muutakin linuxia jaossa)
<jjo> No sit pitäis helpottaa kun mä saan ladattua sen :D
<Talikkaf> nyt ei kelpaa enää kellekään, mutta jätän päälle, ehkä 12 tunnin päästä joudun ottamaan pois
<jjo> Joo, mä sain jo :)
<jjo> Mä annan sen olla tuolla nyt toistaiseksi. Tokkopa tuota nassia joutuu boottailemaankaan kovin tiuhaan.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-23
<Talikkaf> Nyt lähti jollekulle jakamaan finnish remixiä. Yöllä ja aamulla ei tainnut olla vertaisia. Täytyy kuitenkin lähteä pois kotoa ja panna jako katki.
<Talikkaf> Voin minä pysyvänkin koneen laittaa jakamaan. On pitänyt jo puoli vuotta.
<jjo> Näköjään multakin on vähän ladattu. Olis nyt ladannut kunnolla
<Laodikea> Neljältä vertaiselta tulee nyt täydellä kaistalla
<tale> Pistin 16.04.1 Finnis Remixiin myös ruotsin kielen mukaan. Nyt osa järjestelmän viesteistä on ruotsiksi.
<tale> Onko niin, että suomalainen käännös on puutteellisempi kuin ruotsinnos? Eli osa viesteistä on ruotsiksi mutta ei suomeksi?
<ninnnu> jännä fallback kyllä
<tale> Kielivalinnoissa mielestäni piti olla englanti viimeisenä, eli järjestys on suomi, ruotsi, englanti.
<ansa> ei kai localeissa tuommoista fallback-mahdollisuutta edes ole, mutta ehkä jossain GTK-jutuissa tms. on
<tale> Sitä minä vaan, että onko tämä bugi vai onko tosiaan niin, että ruotsalaiset on kääntäneet enemmän kuin suomalaiset?
<tale> En tiedä onko oikeastaan väliä tuleeko ne viestit ruotsiksi vai englanniksi, mutta jos ne on suomeksi niin saisivat suomeksi näkyä.
<elias_a> tale: Pidän sitä erittäin todennäköisenä että ruotsalaiset ovat kääntäneet enemmän.
<Talikkaf> samoin, kun olen eri kielivaihtoehtoja tarkastellut (ml italia) puolivahingossa
<Talikkaf> perkele kun tuo ubuntu aina valittaa "verkkopalveluiden etsintä on poissa käytöstä.... mussun mussun .local mussun mussun"
<Talikkaf> hämmentää helvetisti uusia käyttäjiä
<Talikkaf> miksei se voi olla oletuksena poissa käytöstä uusissa asennuksissa kun ei sitä ikinä kukaan tarvitse?
<Laodikea> #täällä aika moni tarvitsee
<Talikkaf> kukaan uusi käyttäjä ei tarvitse kenen kanssa olen toiminut
<Laodikea> ja koko ilmoitushan on Soneran vika
<Talikkaf> miten niin
<Talikkaf> kaikilla operaattoreilla se tulee
<Talikkaf> ainakin muistaakseni
<Laodikea> Ei mun käsittääkseni
<Laodikea> saan sen aina itse, mutta en muista saaneeni missään muualla
<Talikkaf> no, täytyy kokeilla saunalahden 4g:llä
<Laodikea> mulla on Soneran netti, muilla, joille olen ubuntua asennellut, ei.
<Talikkaf> en edes ymmärrä mitä se avahi tekee ja miksi ilmoitus tulee
<Talikkaf> luin joskus netistä mutta en muista enää
<Laodikea> Se mahdollistaa yhteydenoton muihin saman lähiverkon koneisiin <koneen_nimi>.local -osoitteella alati muuttuvien IP-osoitteiden sijaan
<Laodikea> sonera sitten omii tuon .local-päätteen, eikä avahi käynnisty. Yhden asetusarvon muuttaminen korjaa tilanteen, ja avahi käynnistyy, eikä ilmoittele mitään
<Laodikea> Joo, /etc/default/avahi-daemon ja ainoan asetuksen 1 arvoon 0
<Talikkaf> toimiiko se sitten muilla operaattoreilla myös?
<Laodikea> Joo
<Laodikea> Tuo asetuksen vaihto poistaa avahista operaattorin dns-asetusten tarkistuksen ja käynnistää sen joka tapauksessa
<Laodikea> en kyllä ihan tarkkaan tiedä, mitä avahi oletuksena tarkistaa, mutta lähtökohtaisesti riittääkin tietää, että 1:llä ei Soneran netillä toimi, mutta muilla toimii, 0:lla toimii kaikilla
<pesasa> Laodikea: Ei ole Soneran vika. Tästä päivästä lähtien Telian vika. ;-)
<Laodikea> Totta, hyvä olis, jos vielä muistais lukemansa uutiset
<Laodikea> Aamulla törmäsin tähän tietoon tosiaan
<pesasa> Laodikea: Luultavasti Avahi vaan tarkistaa, että onko tuo .local jo jonkun muun käytössä ja kohteliaana väistyy, jos on.
<pesasa> Laodikea: Mulle pistivät oikein tekstiviestiä aamulla.
<Laodikea> No siitähän minä sen tosiaan luin, sain näet saman viestin
<Laodikea> Tuon avahin suhteen on varmaan juuri noin, välttyyhän sillä monilta potentiaalisilta ongelmilta, jos joku muu on jo konffannut .local-osoitteille käyttöä
<pesasa> Ahvenanmaalta kotoisin oleva työkaveri totesi, että palvelu parani heti. Soneralta sai kuulemma kaikki viestit aina suomeksi, mutta tuo Telian viesti tuli ruotsiksi.
<Laodikea> :D
<pesasa> Teliaan liittyen: https://twitter.com/tiammatj/status/844814585311899648
<pesasa> Eli ilmeisesti Telian 30 €:n liittymällä saa roamata Espanjassa saakka 15 GB, mutta espanjalaisella paikallisella 34 €:n liittymällä vaan 10 GB.
<pesasa> Sorry. Nyt meni off-topic. Anteeksi.
<Laodikea> Jopas on
<Mirv> avahi-daemon joo nimen omaan vaatii Soneralla tuon
<Mirv> ja joskus jokin Telia/Sonera-ihminen jossain oli kommentoinut kuinka heillä ei ole mitään vikaa
<Mirv> siis on koko Pohjoismaiden Teliaa koskeva tuo
<Mirv> en muista siis missä oli, mutta viittasi että speksi sanoo näin
<hahlo> toimiiko avahi sitten kaikkialla muualla?
<Laodikea> Varmaan jossain päin maailmaa on joku muukin operaattori, joka on speksannut verkkonsa tässä suhteessa samoin
<Mirv> joo on toiminut, mulla on tuo asetus ollut ainakin 5+ vuotta Soneran laajakaistan takia mutta käytän mobiilinettejäkin
<Mirv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/327362
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 327362 in avahi (Ubuntu) "Some ISPs have .local domain which disables avahi-daemon" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hahlo> ahaa
<Mirv> olen näemmä kommentoinut jo vuonna 2009 tuota bugia
<Mirv> tuossa on ainakin jonkin ISP:n vastaus https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/327362/comments/63
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 327362 in avahi (Ubuntu) "Some ISPs have .local domain which disables avahi-daemon" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hahlo> no kumman syy se oikeasti on ispin vai ubuntun?
<Mirv> ei ole riittävästi asiantuntijuutta arvioimaan, mutta ei se liene Ubuntu-spesifinen asia vaan siis avahi-ohjelmiston
<Mirv> siellä joku selittää myös miten Mac OS X (joka käyttää myös avahia / sen osia kai) tekee tuon saman tutkimisen
<hahlo> ahaa
<hahlo> ietf vissiin pitää standardeja
<hahlo> apple inc esittäny kommentteja rfc 6762
<pesasa> Mirv: Teknologian nimi on Zeroconf, Macin toteutuksen nimi on Bonjour ja Linuxeissa käytetty toteutus on Avahi.
<pesasa> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-configuration_networking
<Mirv> pesasa: kiitos tarkennuksista, tavallaan tiesinkin mutta en muistanut
<Mirv> eli ei ole niin kuin cups sama ohjelmisto käytössä kuitenkaan osx:ssä
<pesasa> Jooei.
<pesasa> Winkkareihin toteutuksen saa vissiin "helpoimmalla" asentamalla iTunesin.
<Laodikea> Haha :D
<hahlo> ennenhän sai systeemi postitkin menemään ispille
<hahlo> sit ne vissiin tukki 25
<Michaela> Bonjour on asennettavissa Windowsille erikseenkin ja minä olen aina tehnyt niin asentamatta iTunesia.
<puhuri> avachissa aivokuolleinta on, että sitä voi käyttää DDoS-vahvistimena. Se olisi yksinkertaista korjata sillä, että se asettaisi IP-paketin TTL:n arvoon 1, jolloin se ei mene paikallisesta lanista pois
<hahlo> se onkin hieno titteli avastille, ddos vahvistin :)
<ninnnu> avahi, ei avast
<hahlo> joo aivan
<hahlo> avast on virusohjelma
<Laodikea> joo, virustorjuntaohjelmahan se
<elias_a> Tai sitten ohjelmantorjutavirus.
<hahlo> tietyissä tapauksissa ei voi käyttää defenderiä, silloin voi harkita avastia
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-24
<tale> Saako Xenial 16.4.1 päivitettyä semmoiseen .2 versioon jossa rolling releaset ytimelle toimii?
<Mirv> tale: joo: https://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Paivittaminen#LTS-versioiden_p.2BAOQ-ivittyv.2BAOQ_laitetuki - tuohon tosin voisi lisätä ett
<Mirv> ... lisäsin jo wikiin, eli että pelkän Linux-ytimenkin voi
<Sm1thY> Varmistan vielä, eli mietin ostaa lisää keskusmuistia, niin eikö normimuistit ole non-ecc?
<Tomin> on
<Sm1thY> Oukei, tänks
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-26
<Testailija> Moi saako tuota ubuntun käytettävyyttä muokattua miten paljon ? Nyt on kyllä Beta testissä en tiedä rajottaako se jotain, mutta harmittaa kun en saa millään säädettyä kokonaisuutta helppokäyttöisemmäksi , ongelma on vähä että jokapuolella on kyllä vaihtoehtoja liikaakin mutta kuitenkaan ei mitään
<Testailija> Antaa ymmärtää muttei ymmärrä antaa vai miten se meni
<ninnnu> No sä voit vaihtaa sen kälin kokonaan johonkin muuhun (xfce, kde, gnome3, MATE...)
<ninnnu> Tai koodata oman, mutta se ny ei ole realistinen vaihtoehto
<Testailija> En tahtois, tuo on niin potentiaalinen silmän ilo kun sen avaa se koukuttaa ja houkuttaa mutta sitte alkaa se pään hakkaaminen seinää :)
<Testailija> Oi kun osaiski koodailla :P Se on vielä haave, kaukainen sellainen :)
<ninnnu> no tolla sä saat sen täyden muokattavuuden jota sä kysyit
<ninnnu> mut jos ei kelpaa niin ei voi mitään
<ninnnu> tää on sulle: https://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/172i9t/ode_to_the_hour_long_call/
<Testailija> Eiks se muutu se kokonaisuus sillon jos asentaa mate tms ?
<ninnnu> vähän joo
<ninnnu> softat ei vaihdu, mutta käli vaihtuu
<Testailija> Näin ymmärsin joo, nyt ois kyse ihan simppeleistä "muokkaus" hommista lähinnä siis käytettävyyttä valikoissa tai tuossa vasemmassa yläkulmassa aukeavasta nappulasta enemmänkin kyse. Sielä on niin paljon turhaa roinaa eikä suosikkeja mihin vois lisäillä eniten tarvitut ohjelmat ?
<Testailija> Saako niitä pois karsittua ? Saanko tehtyä oman rivin esim "suosikit" ja lisättyä siihen omia pikavalintoja vaikka nettiselaimen jne ?
<ninnnu> veikkais että sitä vasenta palkkia saa muokattua
<ninnnu> en tiiä miten, en ole koskaan käyttäny Unityä
<Testailija> Ok
<Testailija> Harmittaa tuo kun se on toisaalta niin kiva, mutta sitten kuitenkaan et saa sitä edes vähääkään laitettua "oman näköiseksi"
<Testailija> Ja nimenomaan ainoastaan siitä yhdestä nappulasta kyse, ootas kerron pian tarkemmin sen
<Testailija> En tiedä mikä tuon nimi "Search your computer" se väittää :) Mutta aukee läpikuultava ikkuna jossa on paljon sälää
<Testailija> En saa tuolta applications millää turhaa roinaa poistettua tai suosikkeja lisättyä, onko ainoa vaihtoehto sitten jotenkin päätteen kautta tehdä noi ettei se tuossa työpöytäympäristössä ole ollenkaan mahdollista ? Jos vain päätteessä niin ei tietotaito riitä siihen vielä
<Testailija> Siks kyselen neuvoa tuon kanssa
<motalb> et ole googlee koittanu?
<motalb> olettaisn sieltä löytyvän neuvoja unityn muokkaamiseen
<Testailija> En uskonu että löytyy suomeksi edes jotain, löytyy vain. Googlea en vain tyksi käytellä siitä syystä pamahdin tänne ensimmäisenä kyseselemään koska #ubuntu-fi ja oma kielitaito ei myöskään riitä jos joutuu lontoolla ohjeita selvittään (translate on ihan päin persettä ennenkuin joku sitäkin ehdottaa)
<Testailija> Mutta eiköhän tuolla googlella pärjää näyttäis olevan suomeksikin jotain, en hirveesti kerenny vielä syventymään
<Laodikea> Suomensin tuon ninnun linkkaaman oodin: http://laodikea.fi/oodi/
<Testailija> :)
<motalb> jos ei vain alistu jonkin teknisen vimpaimen käyttöliittymän yms oikkuihin, niin helpommalla pääsee jos lontoon murretta osaa edes hieman
<pesasa> Testailija: Jos käynnistät sen selaimen, sen kuvake tulee siihen vasemman reunan palkkiin. Klikkaa sitä hiiren oikealla ja valitse "kiinnitä" tai jotain sellaista. Sen jälkeen se kuvake on siinä palkissa käynnistimenä, vaikkei ohjelma olisikaan päällä.
<pesasa> Testailija: Voi kannattaa myöskin asentaa paketti nimeltä "unity-tweak-tool". Sillä saa säädettyä yhtä sun toista Unitystä.
<pesasa> Itsekään en käytä Unitya vakituisesti, kun olen tykännyt KDE:n Plasmasta.
<hahlo> gnome-flashback metacity
<Testailija> Mikä tuo plasma oikein on kun sitä joka jakelussa esiintyy ? Sen verran teknistä että en ymmärrä suoraan mistä siinä on kyse. Ulkonäöllisesti myös erittäin houkuttava tuo KDE aina, eikös KDE oo plasma ?
<Testailija> Tarkotan tuolla kysymyksellä jos nyt verrataan esim Mateen, tai cinnamoniin tuota KDE niin mikä tuo plasma oikein on ?
<Testailija> Vaikutti ainakin raskaammalta (paljonkin) 10 vuotta vanhemmalla koneella
<Testailija> Kuin esim Mate
<Laodikea> Joo, KDE:n Gnomen ja Unityn voi käytännössä unohtaa niin vanhoilla koneilla. Kyse on eri työpöytäympäristöistä
<Testailija> Hetkonen ei ubuntua oo KDE ?
<Laodikea> Kubuntu on ubuntu KDE:lla
<Testailija> Sen tiedän että kyse on työpöytäympäristöstä ja se on hienon näköinen yleensä noissa KDE mitä oon seurannu yleisesti distrowatchista, mutta siis mitä eroa on KDE ja Mate kun KDE:sta puhutaan että plasma
<Laodikea> Ne kaikki ovat vain erilaisia työpöytäympäristöjä
<Testailija> Okei, plasmalla ei siis tarkoiteta jotain tiettyä ominaisuutta joka puuttuu muista ?
<Testailija> tms
<Testailija> Tuo ubuntu on todella makee mut pitää ny testailla googlen kans saako tuosta irti sitä mitä haluan, jos saa niin aivan ehdoton nro 1 käyttis sen jälkeen
<Testailija> Viisaampaa varmaan ois asentaa tuo vakaampi kuin tuo beta, en tie miks tuli beta asennettua..hetken mielijohteesta mut onneks tuo on niin helpoksi tehty että ei oo suuri vaiva heittää melkee lennosta heittää jo seuraavan
<Testailija> Mä en oo paljoa käytelly distroja kun hiljaittain vasta siirtyny kurjuudesta pois, koittakaa jaksaa mun tyhmiä kymymyksiä :) Pitäs alkaa pikkuhiljaa siirtyyn tohon päätteen opetteluunki eikä vaan graafisesti yrittää navigoida asioita
<Tomin> plasma on se työpöytä. jostain syystä keksivät kutsua sitä plasmaksi, kun aiemmin puhuttiin vain KDE:stä
<pesasa> Joo, aiemmin puhuttiin KDE:stä työpoöytänä, mutta nyt kai ajatus on, että KDE:llä tarkoitetaan sitä suurempaa kokonaisuutta, johon kuuluu Plasma-työpöytä sekä erilaisia KDE-ohjelmia, kuten Kate-tekstieditori, Okular-(pdf-)näytin, Konsole-terminaali jne. Eli projektissa vaan päättivät ruveta kutsumaan itse työpöytää Plasmaksi.
<pesasa> Liittyi ehkä osittain siihenkin, että alkoivat sovitella Plasmaa myös tablettikäyttöön.
<hahlo> mä siirryin gnomeen kde 2.2 jälkeen
<hahlo> kokeilin kyllä kolmosta
<pesasa> Eli et voi sanoa nykyisestä mitään. :-)
<hahlo> en :)
<pesasa> Kun mennään viitosessa.
<hahlo> tai oon kavereilla nähny, mut en silti osaa sanoa kuin akonadi
<pesasa> :-)
<pesasa> Älä kiroile.
<hahlo> hehe
<Talikkaf> Minun on hyvin vaikea ollut käyttää Ubuntu Gnomea, Unityä ja KDE:tä. Ne ovat liian erilaisia ja raskaita kuin kaikki muut. XFCE, MATE ja LXDE ovat olleet yksinkertaisia ja kevyitä.
<hahlo> ei ainakaan tämä gnome-flashback metacity ole raskas
<Talikkaf> ubuntu gnome... en tiedä tarkkaan mitä flashback metacity meinaa
<Talikkaf> gnomessa oli samanlainen piiloutuva palkki kuin unityssä
<hahlo> tässä ei oo tehosteita
<hahlo> ei compizia
<Echramath> Vieläkö joku riehuu niitten pyörivien kuutioiden kanssa?
<Talikkaf> Mitä ne ovat?
<hahlo> tai gnome-shelliä mistä ne tehosteet tulee gnomeen
<Echramath> Johonkin aikaan oli all the rage että työpyödät on jossain 3D-kuutiossa
<Echramath> Ja kun vaihtaa niin näkee kun se pyörii se kuutio
<hahlo> 0,3% vie cpusta ja hyvin vähän muistia
<Echramath> Oletettavasti hieno juttu samasta yleisöstä joka ostaa muisteja joissa on valot
<jjo> muisteja joissa on valot!
<jjo> nyt olen jäänyt jostain paitsi
<hahlo> ei mut ei tää oo raskas niinkuin Talikkaf väitti
<Talikkaf> tavallista ubuntu gnomea tarkoitin, spekseissä vaatii gigan muistia siinä missä mate puoli gigaa
<Echramath> I am not making this up: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPx0LNzgQm4
<Talikkaf> tosin aika harvassa koneessa sitä olen kokeillut, vaikeakäyttöiseltä vaikutti
<Echramath> Mun mielestä XFCE tarvitsee kuusi gigaa
<Talikkaf> en ole valinnut flashbackia vaikka joskus taisin kokeilla
<jjo> Jos vaan olis pöytäkone jossa on ikkuna kyljessä...
<hahlo> no vaikka olis giga niin ei olis paljoa nykykoneissa
<Talikkaf> tosin taisi matessakin olla jotain komposointia oletuksena, en tykkää ollenkaan
<jjo> On kyl aika jännä miten nykyään työpöytä vie gigan ja selain kaikki loput mitä on tarjolla
<hahlo> riippuu mitä selaimella tekee
<Talikkaf> viekö firefox linuxissakin vain yhden prosessin jonka muistin kulutus on hurja siinä missä chromium monta pienempää prosessia omilla muisteillaan eri välilehdille ja ikkunoille?
<Talikkaf> tosin on windowsillakin hiljattain ollut firefoxilla kaksi prosessia
<testailija> Toimii muuten nyt tuo vasemman yläkulman nappulassa tuo "suosikkirivikin" , betassa ei toiminu mutta latasin aiemman vakaan ja nyt toimii niin käytettävyys on hieman mukavempi.  Ihmettelenki ettei se voi ihan noin köppänen olla kun potentiaalila on vaikka mihin saakka
#ubuntu-fi 2018-03-19
<Mirv> joo uusi Firefox ei salli oikein oikolukulisäosia vissiin. ehkä kuitenkin jotain olisi tehtävissä jos olisi devaaja.
<Tomin_> pitäisi löytää yksi kehittäjä suunnittelemaan se API, jonka se oikoluku tarvitsee. itselläni ei nyt vielä ole aikaa, joten en ottanut sitä hommakseni, mutta siinä pitäisi siis pystyä ottamaan huomioon sekä mozvoikon että mahdollisten muiden laajennusten tarpeet: https://github.com/voikko/mozvoikko/issues/5#issuecomment-357532133
#ubuntu-fi 2018-03-20
<Mirv> Tomin_: ah, tuota en ollut nähnytkään, hyvä että on dokumentoitu tarpeita
<Faults> Olisi kyllä loistava, jos löytyisi kunnon oikoluku Firefoxiin...
<Faults> Parasta mitä on tarjolla niin tämä: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/finnish-spellchecker-dict/reviews/?src=api
<Faults> Mikä ei osaa tavutuksia, pelkkä sanasto
#ubuntu-fi 2018-03-23
<Mirv> nyt näkyy olevan heti toimituksessa toinen Ubuntu-malleista https://www.dustinhome.fi/product/5011071528/xps-13-9370-ubuntu
<StockAntenna> hinnan perusteela virmamalli
<StockAntenna> ja vielä halvalla symantekki mukaan...silläpä tekeekin hitosti vapaan käyttiksen kanssa
<StockAntenna> eivät ole edes ununtuista kuvaa viitsineet laittaa, tosin nyt onkin huono aika ainakaan unitykuvaa laitella
#ubuntu-fi 2018-03-24
<brondif> join #ubuntu-fi-offtopic
#ubuntu-fi 2018-03-25
<soshiant> i want link download repository for ubuntu trusty
<kirvesAxe> soshiant, I think you are in the wrong channel, this is the Finnish speaking ubuntu channel. try /join #ubuntu-en
<soshiant> kirvesAxe: thank's
<soshiant> kirvesAxe: channel is invite only
<kirvesAxe> that's funny, I joined there before tipping it to make sure it was the right one.
<kirvesAxe> No invite was needed
<soshiant> Cannot join #ubuntu-en (Channel is invite only)
<hahlo> mitä kieltä ne käyttää #ubuntu kanavalla?
<kirvesAxe> varmaan etelä-arfikaansia
<hahlo> ok
